#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-27
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp (sprinting this week; please expect slow response times) | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> ogra_: added a new landing ask for indicator-power https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<tsdgeos> guys, anyone knows what is on deb http://10.98.3.7/archive//head.unity8 trusty/ ?
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to run the jenkins jobs but don't want to spend time makind the phone access that
<tsdgeos> so if there was a public ip or something that contains the same things as that ip
<tsdgeos> it'd be great
<sil2100> rsalveti: see the landing ask, we'll add it for today
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: I added one landing for you today - nothing big, so concentrate on the big Qt5 bits
<Mirv> sil2100: alright!
<Mirv> didrocks: in case friends testing goes alright, I'd need an ack for this (interesting) packaging change http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qml-friends_0.2.0+14.04.20140124.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> I reproduced it on my device, but I couldn't find any other explanation than apt resolving complexities causing the problem. I could use apt-get install just fine to upgrade, first the account-plugin-* and then the rest, and tested that adding the dependencies directly fixed the issue so that just apt-get build-dep works too.
<Mirv> the merge request with the build logs and diff at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qml-friends/fix_qt52_ftbfs_adding_dependencies/+merge/203012
<sil2100> Mirv: if anything, we'll do a meeting here personally, so you're free today from hangouting ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: just take a look at the spreadsheet when you have a free moment and land that friend-thingy
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I was wondering if anyone is coming :)
<Mirv> thanks for the info
<Saviq> cihelp: hey, we've been trying to reproduce the unity8 failures in otto testing, but failed to, miserably - everything works on both phone and desktop for us, could we please get one of the otto runners for a half hour for debugging?
<popey> didrocks: are landing meetings not happening?
<fginther> Saviq, I'll have to get back to you on that after my meeting.
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Mirv> popey: see above, they're having a meeting onsite today (if having something)
<popey> ah
<popey> couldn't find mention in the above, thanks
<didrocks> popey: sorry, got distracted by talks, We'll get it in ~1h, not sure if you want to join (as we are doing it live, can be hard for you to follow)
<popey> didrocks: yeah, I'll skip if I'm the only external person, just lemme know what you want testing, probably easier
<didrocks> popey: let's do that, until seeing you tomorrow! :)
<popey> ya
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<fginther> Saviq, do you have a pointer to a failing job?
<fginther> Saviq, there is a machine set aside for debugging, but it has a slightly different config and I'd like to see if the problem is reproducable there first
<ogra_> psivaa, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140125.changes look at the new packaages at the top
<Saviq> fginther, sure
<Saviq> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2292/?
<sil2100> Mirv: you read our minds!
<sil2100> Mirv: don't publish anything!
<ogra_> Saviq, could we land this pertty soon ? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/mir-socket-dbus-activation/+merge/202499 (it blocks nested Mir mode currently)
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: basically, don't dogfood anything. We have no promotion candidate for now ;)
<popey> kk
<popey> thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, will try
<ogra_> Saviq, thanks !
<davmor2> didrocks: no worries
<davmor2> didrocks: is this week the final push for getting 4.4.2 up and running across the supported devices?
<didrocks> davmor2: some people are continuing pushing that this week. Not sure it's the end of the run though ;)
<sil2100> psivaa: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-1.1prepare-address-book-app/334/console
<psivaa> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> psivaa: the 2 previous builds have the same issue
<sil2100> psivaa: and it seems to be the only app having problems - others went through fine
<psivaa> sil2100: ack, will take a look
<Saviq> ogra_, it looks good from my PoV, who else (that knows dbus activation) should review it?
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, dunno ... probably ricmm
<sil2100> didrocks: where will the bootcamp take place? In what room?
<ogra_> thugh i know he looked into it together with mterry
<ogra_> after all it only exports two variables into the dbus session
<ogra_> err, even one
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess in the room I'm having the current meeting
<ogra_> do you have to bring boots for it ?
<Saviq> ogra_, sure, I just don't know anything about dbus activation ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, i think tedg knows a bit about that too
<Saviq> tedg, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/mir-socket-dbus-activation/+merge/202499 please?
<Saviq> tedg, just sanity-check
<psivaa> sil2100: that test has gone through now: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-phone-head-1.1prepare-address-book-app/335/console
<sil2100> psivaa: oh! Thanks, did you do anything to fix it?
<psivaa> sil2100: yea, it was complaining that RSA pub key missing for that package so i imported it
<tedg> Saviq, The dbus stuff works fine, but who's setting UNITY_MIR_SOCKET if it's not Unity8 ?
<sil2100> psivaa: \o/ excellent
<Saviq> tedg, UNITY_MIR_SOCKET is unity8-internal, nothing others should be concerned about
<Saviq> tedg, MIR_SOCKET is what apps want to connect to
<Saviq> s/apps/clients
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, but that doesn't answer my question :-)
<Saviq> tedg, not sure I understand the question, then - that job is the unity8 job
<tedg> Saviq, would we want to switch the socket over in unity8's post-start?  Would it be bad if apps connected to the socket before it existed?
<tedg> Saviq, Who's creating the socket?
<Saviq> tedg, unity8 is
<tedg> Saviq, The value is apparently known in the pre-start section of the script, so unity8 hasn't been started?
<Saviq> tedg, apps would die before the socket existed
<Saviq> tedg, the socket *name* is known, but the socket is not there yet
<tedg> So then how does UNITY_MIR_SOCKET get set?
<Saviq> tedg, in the pre-start script
<Saviq> tedg, there's two MIR_SOCKETs basically
<Saviq> tedg, the socket which unity-system-compositor creates
<Saviq> tedg, and that's MIR_SOCKET at the beginning of the pre-start job
<Saviq> tedg, we're saving that in our pre-start script as UNITY_MIR_SOCKET, as we then modify MIR_SOCKET to the one that unity8 will create, and clients are supposed to connect to
<tedg> Saviq, So, I guess my question is why are we testing if UNITY_MIR_SOCKET is set?  Nesting?
<Saviq> tedg, but we still want to connect to UNITY_MIR_SOCKET if restarted
<Saviq> tedg, yes, nesting
<sil2100> sergiusens:  test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab
<Saviq> tedg, basically on first unity8 start MIR_SOCKET points at unity-system-compositor's socket
<tedg> Saviq, I don't see any harm in it, but it seems like we shouldn't encourage apps to connect to it until it exists.
<sil2100> sergiusens: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/149:20140127:20140115.1/6294/music-app-autopilot/705498/
<tedg> Saviq, But the MR isn't the issue there.
<Saviq> tedg, so you mean it should only be set in post-start?
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah
<Saviq> tedg, they would connect to unity-system-compositor in that case
<Saviq> tedg, as the env is already theres
<Saviq> -s
<Saviq> only pointing at u-s-c, not at u8
<tedg> Saviq, Well, you already have a race if things are starting at the same time as unity8, it'd just be more obvious.
<Saviq> tedg, OSK starts "on unity8 started", would unity8's post-start be early enough for OSK to get the new MIR_SOCKET?
<Saviq> tedg, and things that connect to unity8 should not be starting at the same time as it does, should they...
<tedg> Saviq, I'm going to have to double check, but I believe post-start runs before started is emitted.
<Saviq> tedg, anyway, ACK on the MP?
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, seems post-start is executed before "started" is emitted: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#post-start
<tedg> Saviq, Yes
<Saviq> tedg, thanks
<sergiusens> popey, sil2100 https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/flaky_1272996/+merge/203349
<psivaa> didrocks: ogra_: plars: the unity8 crash is not reproducible in mako on the reruns. seems like very less freq flakiness/race
<popey> sergiusens: done
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, we have too many of them so that it's gone
<didrocks> psivaa: I think you are continuing rerunning and checking?
<plars> psivaa, didrocks, ogra_: And for clock tests on maguro, I reran it twice, first time got me down to 8 failures, and the second time we got back down to 2... So it doesn't appear this is a real regression
<plars> psivaa: that was without uninstalling anything?
<plars> psivaa: or had you already installed the older version of hud?
<psivaa> plars: didrocks: yep, im running without any modification to the pkges.. have run 14+ times
<didrocks> psivaa: hum, ok, keep me posted if you see anything more
<didrocks> but sounds like a good running already
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, i'll run my test jobs continuously. wondering if any packages that were installed are doing something funny
<plars> peird
<plars> weird too
<didrocks> plars: keep me posted!
<plars> psivaa: which device is this on?
<psivaa> plars: mako-06
<psivaa> plars: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-friends-app-autopilot/ and http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/ are the test jobs
<plars> psivaa: yeah, I was just double-checking, it's running 149 on it now
 * davmor2 keeps thinking about trying out 4.4.2 on his mako but that would mean moving the blame for everything from ogra_ to rsalveti  and I'm not sure he'll handle that amount of grief :D
<ogra_> davmor2, you can use my rootfs zip with rsalveti's android imgs ... that would spread the blame :)
<davmor2> ogra_: see now it's more tempting :D
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<robru> didrocks, meeting today? hangout says I'm not allowed to join...?
<didrocks> robru: in a meeting, but coming in 5, the not allowed is weird though
<didrocks> robru: count 10 ;)
<balloons> sergiusens, what did you plan to do with the music app?
<sergiusens> balloons, oh, I need to push a new click now
<balloons> sergiusens, how did it get promoted? Lots of new stuff landed but I hadn't reviewed it yet
<sergiusens> balloons, it's not promoted yet
<balloons> sergiusens, ohh
<sergiusens> balloons, however, what do you mean by plan?
<sergiusens> balloons, I can't really revert packages in the store
<balloons> sergiusens, well it's failed in the dashboard..
<balloons> I'm confused how it go promoted through..
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK! http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Phone/job/cu2d-phone-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-app_0.2+14.04.20140127-0ubuntu1.diff
<kgunn> fginther: ping
<kgunn> cihelp ping ?
<josepht> kgunn: hi
<kgunn> josepht: hey, i was just bird-dogging this mp....
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088
<kgunn> but it keeps failling due to
<kgunn> "unstable" output from otto ap test runner
<kgunn> ...and just wondering what it means ?
<kgunn> is it something someones already looking into?
<kgunn> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2634/console
<josepht> kgunn: I'mlooking now
<kgunn> josepht: cool...it feels kind of circular when i dig (altho i'm no expert reading the outputs)
<josepht> kgunn: it looks like it's due to these test failures: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2304/
<kgunn> josepht: thanks...that helps...
<kgunn> josepht: i'm getting info from my team right now that (some) has been addressed
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-28
<sil2100> Mirv: hi!
<sil2100> Mirv: we'll probably shift the meeting by 30 minutes later, would that be ok?
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, although becoming hungry :)
<sil2100> Mirv: hungry for landings I hope!
<sil2100> ;D
<Mirv> ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: are you ready?
<sil2100> Mirv: we might start in a moment, waiting for ogra_
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, anyway, there's not much action to take - we'll do a meeting here now and assign stuff to you if anything ;)
<sil2100> It's noisy here as well
<Mirv> sil2100: aha :)
<sil2100> (there's not much to land though :<)
<Mirv> I'm in the cll if it's happening :P
<Mirv> call
<sil2100> Mirv: uuuu
<ogra_> Mirv, i just had a chat with cjwatson and stgraber for the PPA stuff .... getting that implemented properly will rather take a few weeks, i'm trying to come up with something "manual" that we can do until then, it will likely require that you flash manually with adb and do the AP tests locally for now
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess there won't be a hangout, we're still waiting for ricmm to do the qtubuntu fix for qmlscene crash
<Mirv> ogra_: sad that it's complicated/hard, but ok then. we need multiple people and devies doing AP tests and use some spreadsheet I guess
<Mirv> sil2100: aha, I'll quit hangouting with myself
<sil2100> Mirv: ;p
<sil2100> cihelp: hi! We seem to have a problem with the cu2d otto machine for intel: qa-intel-4000
<psivaa> sil2100: looking
<sil2100> psivaa: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/1244/console <- I can cancel it, but maybe you guys prefer to take a look first?
<psivaa> sil2100: let me take a look first pls
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> sil2100: that job appears running ok now, had to reboot the machine. lxc & kernel interaction made it impasse earlier
<xnox> cihelp: where is the lp: branch matching this daily release upload - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/1.4+14.04.20140123.1-0ubuntu1
<fginther> xnox, it should be lp:autopilot/1.4
<xnox> fginther: i like the word should in there.
<sil2100> ricmm: piiing
<sil2100> ricmm: any progress for us? ;)
<cjohnston> xnox: 25 Nov was the last commit to the branch from the PS uploader bot
<kalikiana> can somebody check what's needed to get this config changes propagated in the correct places? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/remove_u1db-qt_quantal_build/+merge/203519 looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/syncWithU1/+merge/202508 still built quantal
<fginther> kalikiana, I can take care of that
<kalikiana> fginther: that would be appreciated. thanks!
<fginther> kalikiana, I've updated the job and re-triggered the build
<kalikiana> fginther: awesome. thanks again
<ricmm> sil2100: actively working on it
<kgunn> sil2100: are you my man for mir ? i think i want to try to land using the train
<sil2100> kgunn: sure! Please prepare all the information related on the spreadsheet - we'll land it later since we're right now blocked on qtubuntu qmlcrash, if that's not fixed we can't release...
<sil2100> kgunn: but in the meantime we can prepare everything anyway
<kgunn> sil2100: thanks
 * kgunn thinks that's weird to be blocked by other unrelated things...isn't this the point of silos ?
<sil2100> kgunn: I think silos might be assigned and things tested, but we don't want to do the 'publish' step before it's released
<sil2100> kgunn: so no problem, I'll assign one in a moment
<sil2100> kgunn: can you set the Ready field to yes? (if all is ready)
<sil2100> kgunn: after you set the field ready, I'll assign a silo and you can test/build your changes
<sil2100> kgunn: can you send me the .dsc file of the xorg we need to build in the PPA?
<kgunn> sil2100: just finished...
<kgunn> sil2100: i'm kinda stupid when it comes to xorg and rely on others...all i know is RAOF has it on github here
<kgunn> https://github.com/RAOF/xserver
<kgunn> sil2100: mlankhorst might know what you're looking for
<mlankhorst> ¿
<kgunn> mlankhorst: hey...so, sil2100 is going to help me try to promote mir, which broke client ABI, so needs an xorg rebuild for xmir
<kgunn> mlankhorst: he was asking for a .dsc file to use ?
<kgunn> mlankhorst: and i got not clue :)
<kgunn> other than raof's github
<mlankhorst> erm just grab from the archive with apt-get source, add build1 to the version string so I can overwrite it without consequences and say 'no change rebuild?'
<kgunn> sil2100: does that work for you ^ ?
<kgunn> mlankhorst: thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: ouch! Noticed something now - could you put merge request links for every branch?
<sil2100> kgunn: since it failed since I see now that only the first link was a MR, the others are links to branches - not merges
<kgunn> sil2100: oh shoot...
<kgunn> sil2100: ok..sorry bout that...now i learned 1 new thing :)
<mlankhorst> lol, piratebay unblocked in netherlands
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, silo created! Should be ready for building in a moment
<sil2100> kgunn, mlankhorst: maybe you guys would want to prepare the xorg source-package beforehand? We'll push it anyway after mir is built
<sil2100> I can do that of course, but I'm not sure if didrocks's vision didn't have in mind that we just push it to the PPA or something
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> If you're super busy, I can prepare it here though
<kgunn> sil2100: i would prefer you prepare it....and would be good to clarify and have a procedure for that
<sil2100> (just don't tell Didier!)
<kgunn> i would think you would want to build it...as in, engineers prebuilding could be error prone
<kgunn> and we want clean builds to test...right ?
<sil2100> kgunn: can you try building your source in the silo? :)
<tedg> doanac, There's a rumor on the street that you have a job somewhere that I can give a PPA, and run the autopilot tests on it.
<doanac> tedg: there is.. its only for touch testing. let me find the link
 * tedg believes the street never lies
<doanac> tedg: http://q-jenkins:8080/job/andy-autopilot-trustytouch-daily_release/
<doanac> the idea is you give it ppas to set up and packages to install. then give a list of autopilot tests to run
<doanac> i think release,stack parameters are purely for labeling right now
<tedg> doanac, Cool.  So then are the results in that Jenkins job or put somewhere else?
<doanac> tedg: they just show up under the job. it stores the results as junit, so jenkins does a decent job displying them
<tedg> doanac, K, does that always use the latest image?  Latest released?
<doanac> tedg: yes
<doanac> i think release is configurable. but it uses the latest image of a release
<tedg> doanac, Just to be curious (not a requirement) can I use the script with xnox's juju-autopilot-of-death utility?
<kgunn> sil2100: yep..will hit the button now
<doanac> tedg: i'm not familar with that. is that the thing that tests with an emulator?
<tedg> doanac, Yeah, is the Jenkins one not in an emulator?
 * tedg assumed it was
<doanac> tedg: no. it uses a real mako
<kgunn> sil2100: huh....i get "kgunn72 is missing the Job/Build permission"
<tedg> Man, Jenkins has better HW than I do.
<tedg> doanac, Cool, that's great.
<doanac> tedg: the job hasn't gotten much attention lately, so let me know if it acts odd and I can try and give it a kick for you
<kgunn> real mako, better than what ted has....heehee
<tedg> doanac, K, I'm not there yet.  Getting training on CI-train which builds a PPA, so I'd like to be able to run autopilot on that.
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, let me check that
<sil2100> kgunn: what's your LP username? kgunn72?
<kgunn> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, retry now - just maybe try re-logging to jenkins and checking the ci-train-users membership when logging in
<tedg> didrocks, bug 1273759
<ubot5> bug 1273759 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "CI Train should post significant progress on MRs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273759
<kgunn> sil2100: huh...same "access denied" kgunn72 is missing the Job/Build permission
<sil2100> kgunn: when re-logging to jenkins, did you see the ci-train-users membership there?
<kgunn> sil2100: nope...and i logged out/logged in manually...
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> kgunn: are you sure you're using kgunn72 all the time?
<sil2100> THis is strange!
<kgunn> sil2100: yes!
 * tedg checks kgunn's birth certificate
<xnox> tedg: hm. in my jemjem stuff, there is support for custom.sh to execute at setup time, such that you can customize your emulator.
<kgunn> tedg: can you believe how cold it is?....i hate it
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, try relogging again but press refresh on the login page - you should see there a checkbox ci-train-users there that needs checking
<sil2100> kgunn: when asking for your credentials
<tedg> kgunn, I know.  It's crazy.  Walking to the bus stop in the morning is testing my will.
<tedg> xnox, Hmm, perhaps didrocks' script could generate that custom.sh and launch a run then.
<tedg> xnox, It already checks when the PPA is built.
<didrocks> thanks tedg for the bug ref
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: do I interpret the lack of participants that the weekly is off too?
<kgunn> sil2100: hey hey...success!!!!
<didrocks> Mirv: no, we are coming
<didrocks> sorry, 2 minutes late
<Mirv> ok :)
<didrocks> (still 3)
<didrocks> we'll be there in 3
<sil2100> kgunn: \o/ :D
<davmor2> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/1273781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273781 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> davmor2, shrug, what has accountsservice to do with that?
 * seb128 reassigns to ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<davmor2> seb128: blame ogra_
<ogra_> yeah, sorry
<davmor2> seb128: at least now I know what the name of the package is for the future thanks :)
<seb128> davmor2, yw
<didrocks> mhr3: still around?
<mhr3> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> mhr3: did you test testing done: Yes?
<didrocks> or did I forgot to revert?
<mhr3> didrocks, you forgot :)
<didrocks> ok :p
<didrocks> good things I didn't publish
<didrocks> reverting ;)
<didrocks> done :p
<kgunn> sil2100: hmmm, bet you're almost EOD...i'm seeing some failures already here http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-1-build/lastBuild/console
<kgunn> anything to worry ?
<kgunn> i gotta hop off for one moment...bbiab, email me sil2100 if i should need to take an action
<Saviq> cihelp hey guys, any idea about that mako test run failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4902/consoleFull ?
<josepht> Saviq: ERROR: unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call(Native Device)
<Saviq> josepht, hmm, what with the smtp error, though?
<josepht> Saviq: that's jenkins failing to send notification email on build failure
<Saviq> josepht, so if it'd pass, it would have been fine?
<josepht> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> josepht, ok thanks
<Saviq> fginther, hey, do you think touch test runners should use the local per-stack repo? or is there another plan to maybe integrate it with CI Train silos?
<fginther> Saviq, hey, I've been leaning toward removing the per-stack repos lately, but it's something that we'd have to remove for both the test runner jobs and the build jobs, we couldn't do a mix
<fginther> Saviq, I don't know anything about the ci-train silos, will have to talk to the integration team this week on that
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-29
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> ricmm: hi! Is there anyone else we could hook up into fixing/looking at this qtubuntu qmlscene-crash?
<ricmm> sil2100: gerry is looking at it too
<sil2100> ricmm: great! Thanks
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa, plars: you guys free for a meeting in 5 minutes?
<Mirv> sil2100: do we have the day meeting today in hangout?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, at least we'll try to have one ;D
<sil2100> Mirv: didrocks is busy in other meetings so we'll try to have it without him, I'll try to gather the guys here so we can all hear eachother
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<Mirv> I'm taking Jono's advice and working in a cafe so that I don't feel so alone when you all are together ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, outside of your house? Nice, although next week you'll be here with us anyway ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah that's nice too :)
<sil2100> Wait for us in the hangout for some moments if anything, since I still need to gather people around - we'll have a quick meeting though from what I see
<Mirv> waiting
<sil2100> Mirv: how's the weather at your place?
<Mirv> sil2100: it seems sunny and "warm" :) (-8'C, but it was -20'C for some time)
<sil2100> Mirv: hoho, sounds nice! As long as it's sunny and not windy, I guess it's good
<sil2100> Mirv: guess what - it's raining here
<sil2100> Mirv: although yesterday it was quite sunny
<sergiusens> didrocks, so line 19 is good enough? no rush
<didrocks> sergiusens: I guess flo isn't Kaleo? :p
<didrocks> sergiusens: perfect, assigning silo ;)
<sergiusens> :-P
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: hello guys!
<popey> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: could you please dogfood the latest image? #151
<sil2100> We decided that we can actually think of it as a promotion candidate (due to various reasons)
<davmor2> sil2100: Hello
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap just need to get set back up first and then I'll dogfood maguro
<sil2100> Thanks guys, would be great to get a new promoted image
<sil2100> JUST DON'T FIND ANY BUGS
<sil2100> Dogfood with your eyes closed!
 * ogra_ puts a carpet over all the bugs running around 
<cjwatson> pepo (archive master) and alphecca (buildd-manager) are being upgraded to precise; there'll be no builds or publications for an hour or so
<sil2100> Can anyone try reviewing and approving in their free time https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/dee-qt/add_cpp_symbols/+merge/202679 ?
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: any luck on dogfooding? *keeps his fingers crossed*
<davmor2> sil2100: looking at it now.  took a while to get everything back together after yesterday.  About 30 minutes more for me
<popey> sil2100: working on it
<popey> sil2100: green enough for me ☻
<popey> davmor2: will find something though
<davmor2> popey: :D
<sil2100> NO
 * sil2100 hits his desk with his fist
<popey> hah
<sil2100> popey: btw. I stole your USB cable! Oh no!
<popey> OUTRAGE!
<sil2100> popey: maybe if you pop up at the office next week I might be able to give it back to you
<popey> I'm in .fl next week. if you give it to someone going to florida I can get it back, thanks ☻
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<popey> msm knows who is going
<sil2100> ogra_: could you ACK this? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.2.6+14.04.20140128-0ubuntu1.diff (just one .install file modification)
<davmor2> sil2100: mostly looking good nothing new only known issues that I can see I'll play with it for the rest of the day though I'm sure there is something :D
<sil2100> kgunn: hi! You around already? :)
<sil2100> kgunn: I would like to work on mir landing a bit, tell you about all the glorious problems we have
<kgunn> sil2100: yep...on a hangout...but please keep typing
<Mirv> sil2100: ok qtserial module is now in the PPA and pyqt5 starts building but has a build error on armhf that sounds like upstream problem regarding the qreal ABI change (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164027747/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.pyqt5_1%3A5.2%2Bdfsg-0~10%2B201401291329~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<sil2100> kgunn: so... we have a problem it seems, and don't worry if I free the Mir silo for a moment
<sil2100> kgunn: (want to unblock some other stuff since we're a bit blocked)
<Mirv> sil2100: x86 builders seem busy, so it's yet to be seen if it compiles for them
<sil2100> kgunn: the problem is we can't really build xorg-server right now due to a toolchain issue
<sil2100> kgunn: so, until it's resolved in xorg-server, it cannot be rebuilt
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Well, I had a discussio with the bug guys and it seems they invalidly said they're using qt 5.2
<sil2100> Mirv: it seems the bug was in the old Qt ._. So it's for the legacy appmenu-qt5...
<Mirv> sil2100: right, they meant 5(.0).2 .. that's what I thought. still, one more build failure that needs to be resolved anyhow. I filed bug #1274128
<ubot5> bug 1274128 in pyqt5 (Ubuntu) "pyqt5 does not build against Qt 5.2" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274128
<sil2100> Mirv: hoho, so we actually catched a Qt5.2 build bug because of that, so good
<timp> what is the reason that ubuntu-ui-toolkit MRs submitted by people not in the SDK team do not trigger jenkins to run CI tests?
<timp> like this one https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<timp> I like to see those results for every MR before top-approving
<cjohnston> timp: they aren't Canonical
<sil2100> kgunn: let's catch up once you're free
<cjohnston> non-Canonical has to be ack'ed before its tested
<timp> cjohnston: is there a way for me to manually trigger those tests to run?
<timp> cjohnston: what do you mean with ack'ed exactly?
<cjohnston> it has to be approved
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, excellent
<fginther> timp, if the tests pass, would you then approve it?
<kgunn> sil2100: ok...its my long meeting morning, i'll hit you up when i'm free
<kgunn> sil2100: cause i really really want mir landed :)
<sil2100> kgunn: we want that as well! It seems things AS ALWAYS just get in our way
<sil2100> kgunn: so just poke me once you're free
<timp> fginther: yes
<timp> fginther: although I also use the CI results to download the zip with deb files that I can install on device so I can do some manual testing
<timp> cjohnston: do you mean I should top-approve it first? Then it runs the autolanding tests, not CI tests right?
<cjohnston> timp: for non-canonical, yes, it has to be top approved.. then it will go through the testing/landing..you would need to build it yourself for local testing
<timp> cjohnston: okay, thanks. I'll do some local testing and then top-approve
<cjohnston> sounds good
<didrocks> ricmm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1274139 FYI, as we discussed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274139 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "autopilot should rather use upstart to stop an application rather than sending sigkill" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> Mirv, jenkins isn't reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource_src_fix_LP_1273684/+merge/203666 because ps-jenkins is not a member of the ~kubuntu-packagers
<ricmm> didrocks: ty
<didrocks> thank you for the detailed explanation :)
<kgunn> sil2100: ok free
<sil2100> kgunn: one moment, let me just finish my meeting now
<sil2100> kgunn: so, anyway, the problem we have - xorg-server FTBFS on i386
<sil2100> kgunn: we need one of the maintainers to fix that along with the release
<kgunn> sil2100: ack...is someone on fixing the ftbfs for xserver ?
<kgunn> sil2100: i can go irritate people if needed :)
<sil2100> kgunn: not yet, but maybe you could help me pinging RAOF or mlankhorst or anyone else that's a maintainer ;)
<sil2100> kgunn: the bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1266492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266492 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "ld:i386 crashes with -static -fPIE -pie" [Critical,Triaged]
<sil2100> kgunn: it's caused by the toolchain actually
<davmor2> popey: did you actually file a bug for your headset issue or did you want to basically use cyphermox 's hsp bug?
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so we're practically unblocked with xorg-server, but now Didier and Loic are still fighting the platform-api issue
<kgunn> sil2100: thanks for the update...and yeah, weird codec.h
<kgunn> sil2100: i suppose no big deal...i'm gonna miss the release meeting, i have an external call i have to do
<sil2100> kgunn: no problem, we're fighting - it's no longer missing codec.h which is the problem though
<sil2100> kgunn: I fixed that in the morning by attaching some other required merges from tvoss, but now it seems that in overall platform-api fails running its unit tests for armhf for magical reasons
<sil2100> We're haunted today
<davmor2> wooooooooooooooooo
<davmor2> sil2100: are you still haunted by the notion that I will find a bug?
<sil2100> :
<sil2100> :|
<davmor2> sil2100: live by my moto, If at first it doesn't break, use a bigger hammer ;)
<tedg> balloons, Hey, so do those tests look like they're in the right format?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/mr-policy/+merge/203788
<balloons> tedg, first glance yes they look correct. We have  a script to check compliance
<tedg> balloons, Which package is it in?
<balloons> if you want strict compliance :p
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script
<balloons> it's not packaged
<tedg> Oh, can we package it?  Then I can make a test for it.
<balloons> ohh I see they even have you move it to /usr/bin :-) I just run it
<balloons> yea, packaging it is probably a good idea :-)
<tedg> balloons, Do you have a tool to convert that into wiki syntax?
<tedg> Not a big deal, but it'd be handy.
<balloons> tedg, what do you mean convert into wiki? convert what exactly?
<tedg> balloons, The test into something that looks pretty on the wiki.  That's the requirement right now :-/
<balloons> ahh.. no I don't have something like that :-0
<tedg> balloons, Well, that it's on the wiki is the requirement.  I'm happy not making it pretty.
<balloons> we have the tracker in mind, so it looks pretty on there :-)
<tedg> balloons, Yeah, are you guys going to import all these manual test cases into the tracker?
<balloons> ATM we hold the tracker cases here; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<tedg> balloons, Yes, but as part of the "CI Train" we're supposed to have a set of manual tests that are run.  It seems like those would be good to run generally as well.
<balloons> right.. which brings to head the issue of having a single repo for tests
<tedg> RIght now they're in the wiki, but everyone who replied thinks they should go in the project.
<balloons> Yes, I would agree they should go in the project
<tedg> So that way when you merge a feature the test and the feature land at the same time.
<tedg> I put my in "tests/manual" -- hoping to start a trend :-)
<tedg> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/upstart-app-launch
<tedg> (the bzr line won't work until the first version gets merged in)
<balloons> tedg, a minor quip.. " Everything behaves as expected"  should probably be expounded and clarified :-)
<tedg> balloons, ?  I mean, there are specific things in each point of that test case.
<tedg> balloons, Not sure what else to say "it passes"
<balloons> Test-case upstart-app-launch/secondary-activation, first expected result..
<balloons> oO.. run testcase.. sorry
<balloons> see what happens when I don't read thoroughly
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> cihelp Can someone with permissions click on the "Build" button here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<balloons> I was seeing "Do this"; with expected result as "it works" :-)
 * tedg isn't adult enough to be trusted with building software
<tedg> didrocks, Are you still around? ^
<didrocks> tedg: talk to asac
<tedg> didrocks, Well, not that, the clicking the button.
<didrocks> tedg: oh, the ftbfs is fixed?
<tedg> didrocks, There wasn't one, it was a chroot issue.
<didrocks> ah ok
 * didrocks clicks
<didrocks> (done)
<tedg> Thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<cjwatson> tedg: chroot issues> those are global right now
<cjwatson> tedg: we're working as fast as possible to get at least builds back, but in the meantime the builders are on manual
<tedg> cjwatson, Ah, okay.  Thanks for the update
 * tedg broke it
<tedg> :-)
<cjwatson> (apt-ftparchive hash corruption following upgrade of archive master to precise)
<cjwatson> (-> fucked archive)
<tedg> Uhm, yeah.  A bit :-)
<cjwatson> (-> sad launchpad team panda)
<cjwatson> should be back now, we're retrying all the chrootwait builds in bulk
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, here, but I doubt we'll get anywhere without fginther
<mterry> Saviq, hrm
<mterry> Saviq, do we want to disable the test then in the interim?
<Saviq> mterry, he's got a debugging machine set aside http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty-debug-fjg/
<mterry> Saviq, I suspect CI misconfiguration at this point, but will need fginther for more details
<Saviq> mterry, but I've no idea how to access it...
<mterry> Nor me
<Saviq> mterry, no, let's just fix it tomorrow, if you could cook up an email for when you're not around, that'd be great
<mterry> Saviq, I don't follow
<mterry> Saviq, to explain the problem?  oK
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, and what to look at, that you know of
<elopio> ping cihelp. Somebody around to help me with the ubuntu-ui-toolkit jobs?
<elopio> they are pulling a unity ppa that has a broken autopilot.
<cjohnston> elopio: links?
<elopio> cjohnston: links to what?
<elopio> here's a failure caused by libautopilot-qt 1.4+14.04.20140129-0ubuntu1
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2384/consoleText
<elopio> this is the ppa that's pulling it:
<elopio> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build/ubuntu/
<elopio> I've tried downgrading libautopilot-qt to the version we have in trusty, and it works.
<cjohnston> elopio: have you tried contacting the maintainer of the ppa?
<elopio> and Saviq says we shouldn't be using the ppa anymore, as trunk is now the stable branch.
<elopio> cjohnston: yes ^. And veebers is figuring out why this recent libautopilot-qt is broken.
<Saviq> cjohnston, that ppa is "maintained" by the daily release machinery
<elopio> but if we don't use that PPA, then we have no failures for the moment. I think.
<Saviq> cjohnston, which, as of this week, is deprecated
<cjohnston> elopio: if you all want it switched to branch file a bug
<Saviq> cjohnston, they just need the hook to be removed from the job
<Saviq> cjohnston, D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build
<cjohnston> that's fine. file a bug and it will be looked at. I don't know enough about what's going on to where I'm comfortable doing it
<Saviq> cjohnston, oh ok
<Saviq> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+filebug
<cjohnston> any time you have a request like that, please file a bug
<cjohnston> having tracking for when/where/why something is changed is very helpful
<elopio> Saviq, cjohnston: I'm filing the bug.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1274309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274309 in Ubuntu CI Services "We shouldn't use the unity daily ppa anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bfiller> fginther: trying to land this MR, not sure what's going on with autopilot tests but dialer crashing it seems
<bfiller> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/fix_header_update/+merge/203826
<bfiller> fginther: is this the same problem you guys have been seeing?
<elopio> bfiller: that's the same issue as ^
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-30
<fginther> elopio, are you around?
<fginther> elopio, I'll try to catch you or Saviq tomorrow
<xnox> fginther: ev: slangasek: i've logged in using launchpad openid into ADT private jenkins (d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci). I'm lacking permissions to retry adt jobs. Can I please be granted those?
<veebers> fginther: (being nosy) is this re: removing the daily ppa from jobs?
<slangasek> xnox: hmm, I don't think I have access to grant you perms, do I?
<elopio> fginther: I'm here.
<Mirv> sil2100: no hangout?
<sil2100> popey, Mirv: let's move it 30 minutes + ;)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100
<didrocks> psivaa and paul are in a meeting
<didrocks> we are waiting for them
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> Mirv: sorry for the late notice ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: we have some discussion with fginther now ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: you in a cafe today too?
<Mirv> sil2100: no problem, other than that the normal timing is useful for me for semi-normal lunch tie :)
<Mirv> sil2100: no, not today
<Mirv> it'd be terrible to be among people _every day_ :)
<sil2100> Mirv: that's true! Aaaaa!
<sil2100> Mirv: now think what I have to deal with here! There are peoplez here...
<Mirv> sil2100: you have to deal with something there or the hangout is about to begin? :)
<popey> sil2100: sure, just ping when you're starting
<Mirv> sil2100: by the way do any of you have better microphones than the one you used yesterday? either it was my headphones (which seemed to play other stuff ok), or the sound was really hard to comprehend.
<sil2100> Mirv, popey: sorry guys, psivaa and Paul are still on some meeting :|
<sil2100> Mirv, popey: let's maybe try Didier's microphone this time
<sil2100> Since it's a build-in one
<sil2100> So the quality won't be top-notch anyway
<sil2100> popey, Mirv: MEETING!
<sil2100> popey, Mirv: can you join the hangout?
<popey> sil2100:
<popey> sil2100: if you have a mako on latest image.. make a phone call, then try and hang up
<popey> i can't hang up
<popey> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1223303  looks like it's known
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223303 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "End call button doesn't work for shortcuts like t-mobile voicemail" [Critical,Confirmed]
 * didrocks looks at the data
<didrocks> date*
<didrocks>  2013-09-10?
<didrocks> not a regression \o/
<didrocks> all is fine
<didrocks> SHIP IT!
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> NOT A REGRESSION!
<popey> \o/
<popey> sil2100: would you (or someone) have time to look at bug 1257791 ?
<ubot5> bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257791
<popey> I don't know who we have who knows the OSK well..
<popey> but I know you're awesome ☻
<sil2100> popey: it's on my target ;)
<sil2100> popey: I'm currently playing with the OSK, I think I might try tackling this one now but it seems to be not only OSK related - I guess I might have some time for that today
<sil2100> popey: and yes, nice for you to notice I'm awesome, thank you
<sil2100> :D
<popey> thanks sil2100, it's been broken for ages and is quite frustrating that we don't have anyone who can fix it
 * sil2100 modest
<popey> ☻
<popey> that worked then.
<sil2100> haha
<sil2100> But seriously, yes, it's bugging me out as well, it's one of my personal show-stoppers for Ubuntu Touch right now
<popey> good good. lemme know if you need anything testing
<sil2100> popey: I must say that it would help actually knowing since which exact image it was broken, but that's like madman's work I guess
<timp> are there any known issues with jenkins at the moment?
<sil2100> popey: not 100% necessary, but if you would find yourself in a really bored state with your mako just gathering dust, then you know what to do ;)
<timp> for ubuntu-ui-toolkit, all autolanding is failing for some days now. see for example https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dateUtilsTestFix/+merge/203700
<popey> sil2100: well i filed it on 47
<ogra_> popey, we are only at 153 ... let it ripen a litlle more :)
<popey> sil2100: after I finish dogfooding I'll flash back to ~40 or so and move forward from there
<popey> (assuming we still have images that old)
<sil2100> popey: would be AWESOME
<popey> (if not, I need to figure out how I can pluck the images out of http://popey.mooo.com/mirror
<popey> gosh, 45 was 03/12/13 - so long ago
<ogra_> thats like ... last year !
<om26er> cihelp autopilot being broken on latest image, do we have a bug to track that ?
<sil2100> om26er: on which image?
<sil2100> And in what way?
<om26er> sil2100, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2686/artifact/results/autopilot/results/test_dialer_app.xml
<cjohnston> om26er: is AP from a PPA?
<om26er> DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<om26er> cjohnston, I doubt its a general CI job
<sil2100> om26er: smoketesting was fine with the latest image I think?
<cjohnston> om26er: I know that someone recently broke AP in a ppa
<om26er> cjohnston, I think you had a discussion with elopio on that topic
<jibel> cjohnston, actually any merge request that runs autopilot tests fails due to this problem
<jibel> bug 1274309
<ubot5> bug 1274309 in Ubuntu CI Services "We shouldn't use the unity daily ppa anymore" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274309
<cjohnston> om26er: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2352/consoleFull  shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843415
<jibel> cjohnston, ^
<popey> om26er: can you please dogfood on maguro and update https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0 accordingly while davmor2 is out?
<popey> om26er: if you have any questions about the tests in that sheet, ping me please
<om26er> popey, trusty-proposed ?
<popey> yes
<cjohnston> om26er: jibel the bug was only for ubuntu-ui-toolkit, so it was only changed there
<popey> latest image, 153
 * fginther catches up
<cjohnston> om26er: jibel we were never told about the changes with the ppa and such.. nor were we told what all projects are effected and need to be changed
<jibel> cjohnston, okay, lets wait for elopio
<fginther> jibel, om26er, indeed this was a surprise for us.  Does the ppa need to be remove for every project that was migrated to the ci-train?
<fginther> or is this a question for elopio
<om26er> fginther, its possbily fixed in autopilot-qt trunk
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot-qt/trunk
<om26er> It seems the last change was reverted
<jibel> fginther, I'd guess so, but I'm just jumping on the train. Anyhow libautopilot-qt in the PPA is broken so it either has to be fixed or tests have to use another version than the PPA. Lets wait for elopio, he tracked this issue and he'll be there in less than 1 hour.
<fginther> jibel, a short term approach may be to delete libautopilot-qt from the PPA, but we still need to get the projects setup right while we can
<sil2100> popey: any luck with that image downgrading?
<popey> sil2100: not yet, see -touch
<cjohnston> jibel: om26er we talked to didrocks and we now know what is going on. we are working to fix the already migrated projects, but in the future it will be on those doing the migrations
<popey> sil2100: am stuck, can't figure out how to get this onto my phone http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131202/
<popey> sil2100: if I follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation it doesnt seem to go into fastboot, on the first step
<sil2100> That's strange, hmm
<popey> if I "adb reboot fastboot" it just boots to ubuntu
<sil2100> om26er: any luck with testing maguro with the latest image?
<om26er> sil2100, it just finished flashing
<om26er> sil2100, it was downloading at a slow speed
<sil2100> om26er: are you testing the same image as popey?
<popey> 153 is what i tested
<popey> 154 seems broken
<om26er> popey, it didn't install for you ?
<om26er> it downloaded 154 and seems to be stuck
<popey> 153 is what you should be testing
<sil2100> om26er: can you make sure 153 is what you test? We'd like to know more about that one
<popey> not 154
<om26er> darn, internet is slow today :p
<om26er> let me download it
<sil2100> om26er: thanks!
<popey> ogra_: are you guys discussing 154 at all?
<ogra_> popey, we're doing nothing else :)
<ogra_> popey,
<ogra_> -         libunity-mir1 (>= 0.2),
<ogra_> +         libglib2.0-bin,
<popey> heh
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/163951518/unity8_7.84%2B14.04.20131220-0ubuntu1_7.84%2B14.04.20140128-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> thats your issue
<popey> sorry, being remote as you're all talking IRL I just wanted to get an update ☻
<ogra_> seems  libunity-mir1 is completely gone from the image now
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> thanks for the heads up
<popey> dpkg-query: no packages found matching libunity-mir1
<popey> ya
<ogra_> install it and it should be all fine
<ogra_> (if you feel like)
<seb128> ogra_, seems Saviq is on it
<ogra_> yep
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bring-back-unity-mir-dep/+merge/203963 please
<greyback> Saviq: it's called libunity-mir1
<Saviq> greyback, refresh
 * greyback shakes fist at launchpad
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100, can we please have a silo for unity8?
<sil2100> Saviq: doing
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<greyback> Saviq: is fine, just want CI to do sanity check then can top approve
<didrocks> Saviq: a primary one even!
<Saviq> greyback, I'll start CI Train in the mean time
<Saviq> didrocks, are there any other?
<Saviq> greyback, but anyway CI won't help, as it won't remove libunity-mir1 after upgrading unity8
 * Saviq files bug
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: should be ready soon
<Saviq> greyback, ogra_, didrocks, ricmm, comments on bug #1274515 welcome
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1274515
<ubot5> bug 1274515 in Ubuntu CI Services "Should apt-get autoremove after installing packages in -ci jobs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274515
<Saviq> ah now you're back, ubot5 :P
<ricmm> greyback: any luck with the ::Starting branch?
<greyback> ricmm: it's approved
<ricmm> does that need a CI train?
<ricmm> sil2100: can you release location/platform stuff now that you released the lock for the mir landing?
<sil2100> ricmm: yes, that's the plan, waiting for the silo to be freed
<sil2100> ricmm: the PPA wasn't cleaned yet
<didrocks> sil2100: hum?
<didrocks> ah platform
<didrocks> never mind
<didrocks> I'm not here
<sil2100> ;)
 * didrocks thought it was unity8
<sil2100> No no, unity8 has a silo assigned already
<elopio> fginther: I'm here, but I think you already got it all solved.
<elopio> thanks for that.
<fginther> elopio, hey. We figured out we need to remove the daily PPA for all projects that have been moved to ci-train and probably a few others that depend on those
<cjohnston> and that the group who is moving things in the future will make the changes when they move the project
<elopio> yes, sounds good.
<elopio> fginther, cjohnston: last thing I knew, veebers was taking care of the libautopilot-qt problem. I see he backed out some changes, so maybe after the deb gets updated it's not going to be a problem to keep using the ppa.
<fginther> elopio, we discussed this with didrocks, it also made sense going forward
<fginther> to stop using the ppa
<fginther> elopio, the jobs changes are being deployed now
<elopio> awesome. Thanks.
<tedg> didrocks, So why did we switch from a MR to a push of the Jenkins changes?
<tedg> didrocks, Seems kinda odd to me that Jenkins is adding three revisions... and the result is that there's no e-mail about the release.
<tedg> didrocks, Where is your list of all the revisions that aren't getting released because the daily build is in manual?
<seb128> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/<component>/+activereviews ?
<tedg> seb128, No, the revisions on trunk that aren't in archive.
<tedg> But I am enjoying this commentary on njpatel: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/njpatelhatesfrenchies.png
<seb128> lol
<seb128> tedg, there are no revision in trunk that aren't in the archive with the new système
<seb128> tedg, since step 1 is upload, step 2 is to merge back
<tedg> Yes, but everything isn't there yet.  I was looking for a list of what needs to have "ghost merges" to align.
<seb128> sil2100 can probably help you there?
<seb128> didrocks seems busy with meetings in London
<tedg> Ah, here it is: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<om26er> sil2100, done testing 153 on maguro its OK
<sil2100> om26er:
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> tedg, seb128: I'll try backtracking in a moment, there's a lot going on here on the sprint
<popey> thanks om26er
<om26er> popey, sure ;)
<tedg> sil2100, I think I'm good, thanks for checking though.
<elopio> cihelp: this failed to unlock the device: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4947/console
<elopio> do you have any idea why?
<cjohnston> elopio: looking
<kenvandine> any known problems with image 154?
<kenvandine> unity8 isn't starting
<kenvandine> Library unity-mir not found/loaded
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, that's known and fixed
<kenvandine> cool
<sil2100> Fix is in proposed
<sil2100> (see ML ;) )
<kenvandine> what package?
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> unity8 - it removed the libunity-mir dependency, so it got re-added
<kenvandine> thx, easy fix ;)
<kenvandine> funny, i just got a phone call without the shell running :)
<sil2100> hah
<kenvandine> no way to answer it :)
<sil2100> You see how awesome we are now ;)
<sil2100> oh, too bad!
<kenvandine> that's when i realized it hadn't started :)
<kenvandine> i updated earlier and never actually looked at my phone after
<elopio> thanks cjohnston
<elopio> also cihelp, do you know whose fault is that we can't take screenshots from the autopilot failures on the phone?
<cjohnston> elopio: has that been a feature in the past?
<cjohnston> I'd assume phablet-tools though?
<elopio> cjohnston: no, we have never had screenshots.
<cjohnston> elopio: something then needs to be able to take screenshots
<elopio> I'm just wondering which project to bother until they can't stand me and implement it.
<cjohnston> phablet-tools has a screenshot feature, but I don't know about using it with API
<cjohnston> AP
<elopio> I'll ask the autopilot devs when they arrive.
<fginther> elopio, that's mir
<fginther> cjohnston, elopio, image 154 appears to be hosed
<ogra_> === Image 153  Promoted ===
<didrocks> ogra_: \o/
<popey> \o/
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> hmmm
<popey> blimey, that took a while to boot
<popey> bit scary looking at the big G logo for a minute
<Saviq> ogra_, didrocks, popey, unity8 fix is in release pocket
<Saviq> and sorry again for that :|
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: maybe we should kick a new image?
<kgunn> sil2100: gonna miss your rel meeting again...but sounds like we don't have much to discuss atm
<bfiller> sil2100: when a silo is ready in CI train what do I do next? press the build button?
<sil2100> bfiller: yes :)
<bfiller> sil2100: cool and then I add to the PPA to the latest image and test from there right?
<sil2100> bfiller: btw. I'll release tomorrow the ubuntu-theme bits so that we're ready for releasing a new ubuntu-keyboard
<sil2100> bfiller: yes ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: got it
<sil2100> bfiller: I tried looking into the OSK problems with terminal app but hm, it's a big mystery - for it to be more clear I would have to know at what exact image it stopped working
<bfiller> sil2100: I get "bfiller is missing the Job/Build permission" when I try to kick off build from that link
 * popey hugs Saviq 
<sil2100> bfiller: crap, let me fix that, one moment!
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, should be good now - re-log into jenkins and make sure you check the small ci-train-users checkbox while signing into jenkins SSO
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks will do
<sil2100> robru: uh, seems like the meeting is supposed to happen, but wait a moment
<robru> sil2100, ok
<bfiller> sil2100: working
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks! And sorry for that, it seems we missed this part
<bfiller> sil2100: no worries
<sil2100> popey: meeting!
<sil2100> popey: coming? :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-01-31
<rsalveti> didrocks: sergiusens: so, I just noticed a qtubuntu mr got merged automatically after approved
<rsalveti> thought it'd be on hold for the landing slot stuff
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtubuntu/build-multiple-binary-fix/+merge/203975
<rsalveti> should we release it via the old method?
<didrocks> rsalveti: let me check if it's in CI Train
<didrocks> (it's still possible to release trunk with an empty MP at worse)
<didrocks> rsalveti: there is no lander for qtubuntu
<didrocks> I wonder what sergiusens is doing!
<didrocks> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c#gid=1
<didrocks> sergiusens: putting that on your shoulders for citrain?
<didrocks> plars: psivaa: joining us?
<plars> didrocks: we're in a meeting at the moment
<plars> didrocks: sorry
<didrocks> ah
<popey> outrage!
<didrocks> plars: joining afterwards?
<popey> I was early and everything
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> poor popey and Mirv ;)
<plars> didrocks: the results I looked at on mako seemed pretty random over the past 2 builds - same number of failures but different tests that failed, so nothing that's a clear regression
<Mirv> :(
<plars> didrocks: I believe psivaa said maguro was the same
<Mirv> now I have to spend quality time with popey!
<ogra_> the whoopsie-upload crash is new though
<didrocks> plars: hum, ok, we'll do without you
<ogra_> (in install-and-boot)
<didrocks> thanks
<sergiusens> didrocks, I didn't do anything
<didrocks> popey: Mirv: joining your party
<didrocks> sergiusens: that's the issue! :)
<didrocks> you slacked over and didn't assign to you qtubuntu :p
<popey> typical fin, mirv is on mute
<didrocks> sergiusens: more seriously, are you going to take care of qtubuntu as a lander?
<Mirv> silence is golden
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, I had to discuss that one; it's an edge case
<sergiusens> didrocks, but seems it falls into our team
<rsalveti> yeah, it was in a gray area
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/156:20140131:20140115.1/6364/security/
<ogra_> Mirv, ^^
<Mirv> hmm, I wonder why my screen stays black after flashing even after two reboots. unity8 seems to be running. and yes libunity-mir is installed
<Mirv> um, I guess I need to total-destruction-flash
<sil2100> hm, here it works fine, just flashed it clean
<Mirv> sil2100: ok I've working device, but I still don't have explanation on where were the test tools that contain eg. that run_test.sh?
<cjwatson> any reason I can't upload livecd-rootfs?  we have an urgent ppc64el deadline which is going to require a change there
<cjwatson>   [ Chris Wayne ]
<cjwatson>   * Add hostname and machine-info to the writable paths, so that hostnamectl
<Mirv> not eg at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<cjwatson>     can change them to create a sane default bluetooth device name.
<cjwatson> is the other change
<ogra_> popey, could you reproduce the UI hang you had during the meeting ?
<cyphermox> eh, why is that in livecd-rootfs?
<cjwatson> dunno
<cjwatson> don't have time to look
<cyphermox> I would have thought lxc-android-config :/
<cyphermox> cjwatson: if it's the change I think, it's pretty harmless
<ogra_> cyphermox, thats the weird way ...
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848788/ is the full patch
<cjwatson> which makes sense to me I think
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> safe
<cjwatson> good
<ogra_> we have two variants of writable files ... one requires the file to be touched and to pre-exist in the image
<ogra_> cyphermox, there is a second half that i'm not actually happy with that does the boot time bits for setting the hostname
<ogra_> (for lxc-android-config
<ogra_> )
<cyphermox> ogra_: why are you not happy with it?
<ogra_> cyphermox, because it runs at every boot
<cyphermox> only if the value isn't set, otherwise it's a no-op
<ogra_> while it should be a one time/ first boot thing
<cyphermox> (not that it's much better to even start it at all)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok found btw finally
<ogra_> i would pretty much like us to have some way of running things at first boot once
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: on another note, qmlscene maguro crash might be fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity-mir/catch-starting-failure/+merge/203920
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, we still need to have more infos from the toolkit/qt side on why the app failed to start though :)
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, we know ;)
<ogra_> while it might not add much, the processing happens in a "script" block in the upstart job ... that means a shell is fired up just for checking the file and killing the job again
<cyphermox> ogra_: well, right now it's half-way there, it actually does anything only on first boot
<Mirv> aha :)
<cyphermox> right
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, sorry, missed your prev message!
<cyphermox> I know it's not ideal, but there doesn't seem to be an alternative yet
<cjwatson> oh, that livecd-rootfs change was already uploaded but not committed
<cjwatson> god's sake people
<cyphermox> ugh
 * ogra_ checks 
<ogra_> phew, wasnt me
<cjwatson> so never mind, not for this channel
<ogra_> cyphermox, i'll land the lxc-android-config bit today ... but we really need to find some better way for that first-boot-run-once stuff
<popey> ogra_: no
<popey> ogra_: i think it was some odd quirk that happend when i took a screenshot
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> we just sasw a hang on the new N7 with the latest zip and were wondering if the two were related
<popey> ogra_: I've now taken 80 screenshots
<popey> and it's not hung yet
<ogra_> (but we use cdimage images so its not very likely)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok still not everything, missing "qrt_tests"?
<Mirv> aha, setup.sh..
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: I'm getting a pass on 156 of click-apparmor
<sil2100> Mirv: did you try many retries?
<Mirv> sil2100: 5 so far
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm trying to retrace the unity8 crash but I seem to be getting a strange python error while trying to fetch more information from the coredump and crash file
<Mirv> sil2100: didrocks: ok on 7th try I got one upstart failure, but under different subtest than in the logs. so seems flaky.
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, interesting
<sil2100> Did anyone get an error like this before when trying to apport-cli a crash: struct.error: unpack requires a bytes object of length 4
<sil2100> (python error)
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: so, the unity8 crash on the install-and-boot has a damaged (not completely downloaded) CoreDump, so we can't really retrace it properly
<sil2100> Mirv: did you try pinging someone that could help us out with these?
<sil2100> Mirv: with the failing security tests
<Mirv> sil2100: no I didn't. I'm not sure if it should upstart devs or apparmor?
<sil2100> Mirv: that's a valid question...
<sil2100> Mirv: you could start off with Jamie I guess?
<Mirv> jdstrand: ^ can you think of something why click-apparmor test has become flaky? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/console
<Mirv> jdstrand: I could reproduce it on my mako ca. 1/5 or 1/10, although the exact test case might vary
<Mirv> sil2100: argh, sorry, I'm running out of time now on all fronts and I'm into hangout now
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I'll try to poke this as well
<jdstrand> Mirv: re click-apparmor> I don't know why it has become flaky, no. there is a sleep in there though to wait on upstart starting an app-- it is 15 seconds though. if it is failing, I would think it has something to do with app startup
<jdstrand> Mirv: did you say it always failed or intermittently failed?
 * jdstrand assumes 1/5 and 1/10 means intermittently
<sil2100> jdstrand: yes, it seemingly failed every 5 or 10 times
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/artifact/clientlogs/application-click-com.example.lp1245677_lp1245677_0.1.log/*view*/ shows: ** (process:14151): WARNING **: Unable to exec: Permission denied
<Mirv> jdstrand: the delays seem quite near 15 seconds though every time
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> (the delay that I see the line about upstart launch in the test)
<sil2100> Mirv: did you try downgrading any of the listed risky packages?
<Mirv> ah, except that if there's no output whatsoever and it's always the same sleep
<jdstrand> there is a TODO to remove the sleep because I don't know how else to know when upstart has *actually* started the thing. it will return 'started' immediately iirc, but then may not immediately do its thing
<jdstrand> Mirv: you said different tests within click-apparmor would fail?
<Mirv> (sorry still in hangout)
<Mirv> jdstrand: yeah for example I had it in com.example.am-i-confined_am-i-confined_0.1.desktop, during the checking application upstart job, while that ^ log shows it under different one.
<jdstrand> Mirv: but is it always com.example.am-i-confined_am-i-confined_0.1.desktop?
<Mirv> I mean here it was https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/console com.example.lp1245677_lp1245677_0.1.desktop
<Mirv> while I had it during checking application upstart job of another one
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/console and http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/156:20140131:20140115.1/6364/security/719045/ failed in the same place on the same test
<jdstrand> (the 2nd was the original you pointed me to
<jdstrand> )
<sil2100> I think it's the same test-run even
<jdstrand> can you point me to different runs with the failure?
<Mirv> sil2100: I downgraded upstart packages to the previous one. no failure yet, but it's hard to be conclusive
<Mirv> jdstrand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6849408/
<jdstrand> is http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/156:20140131:20140115.1/6364/ the first time is started failing?
<Mirv> jdstrand: looks like, on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/156:20140131:20140115.1/6364/security/ you can see "Result History" for previous 5
<Mirv> and click for more. so yes.
<jdstrand> ok
<sil2100> jdstrand: yes, we were suspecting that some of the last uploads we made to the image caused it to start happening
<jdstrand> fwiw, I hate this test because of the sleep, but it could be showing a problem somewhere else-- 15 seconds is a *long* time to wait to see if an app started
<tedg> Wow, I'm getting even faster at scaring didrocks away.
<jdstrand> upstart-app-launch has quite a few changes that could conceivably affect this test...
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, so it seems no failures with upstart bits reverted, right?
<jdstrand> by upstart bits, do you mean upstart-app-launch?
<sil2100> jdstrand: yes, I guess that's what you upgraded Mirv ?
<sil2100> s/upgraded/downgraded
<ogra_> sidegraded :P
<jdstrand> hmm, but the error is when using aa-exec click
<jdstrand> right, so upstart-app-launch isn't being used by click-apparmor
<jdstrand> it is calling the upstart job directly with start, so upstart-app-launch should be off the table
 * tedg should have a stable connection now
<jdstrand> oh, what a second
<jdstrand> wait*
<jdstrand> durr, start application
<jdstrand> so upstart-app-launch could be on the table, but it shouldn't be for that one test cause it is happening when using aa-exec
<jdstrand> meh, let me actually read this thing (apparently I was too clever when I wrote this test script :)
<jdstrand> sorry-- I confused myself-- ignore everything I said in the last 5 minutes
<sil2100> hmm
<jdstrand> start application APP_ID="..." >/dev/null && sleep 15 && [ -f "$test_path" ] *is* what's failing
<sil2100> Ok ;) So indeed upstart-app-launch might be related
<tedg> jdstrand, Could that be because we change it to a task so that'd get delayed?
<tedg> jdstrand, What is "test_path" ?
<jdstrand> that was what I was thinking
<jdstrand> tedg: $HOME/.local/share/$pkgname/pass
<jdstrand> tedg: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/artifact/clientlogs/application-click-com.example.lp1245677_lp1245677_0.1.log/*view*/
<tedg> Hmm, seems that shouldn't be an issue.  Really, it should be more reliable now with that task marking.
<jdstrand> tedg: that ^ is what's weird. it should look like: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/artifact/clientlogs/application-click-com.example.am-i-confined_am-i-confined_0.1.log/*view*/
<jdstrand> tedg: so the binary isn't even getting run for some reason-- but it will most of the time
<tedg> jdstrand, Well the call to exec is failing.
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> but why only occasionally?
<tedg> I'm pretty sure that calling a syscall isn't my fault :-)
<tedg> Can we turn on debugging to see what teh exec line is?
<tedg> Perhaps it's not getting set correctly?
<jdstrand> how do you do that?
<jdstrand> note, I cannot reproduce locally
<jdstrand> Mirv seems to be able to
<tedg> You need to set G_MESSAGE_DEBUG=all
<tedg> I put it in an Upstart job that is start on starting dbus
<tedg> So it's always on for my system.
<tedg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849653/
<jdstrand> tedg: so what does kenvandine's patch do?
<tedg> jdstrand, The triplet API one?
<jdstrand> "Added upstart_app_launch_triplet_to_app_id to construct an appid from pkg, app, version triplet. If a specific version isn't provided, click is used to determine the version from the manifest."
<tedg> jdstrand, It's just putting some common code that used to be in URL dispatcher in libUAL so he can use it in content hub.
<tedg> jdstrand, It's not used in the upstart jobs directly.
<jdstrand> my thinking was if Mirv is mostly hitting one path, but occasionally hitting the other
<jdstrand> hmm
<tedg> There was an issue where exec wasn't getting set correctly, but that was an issue with not flushing the dbus connection.
<tedg> It looks like that patch is in trunk.
<jdstrand> tedg: so, I guess you'd want to see the exec line for both the failing and passing case, correct?
<tedg> jdstrand, Well, more the failing :-)
<tedg> I think it'll be obvious if it's broken.
<sil2100> I'm not sure if Mirv is around anymore...
<jdstrand> right, so, I can't seem to help with that
<jdstrand> Mirv: can you get what tedg needs?
<sil2100> jdstrand: did you try re-running it multiple times on the latest image on a mako?
<sil2100> jdstrand: I might try achieving the same here, but I'll have to prepare my device
<jdstrand> I can't on mako (it is my dogfood device, I'm an avenger, etc, etc). I am running it in a loop on grouper. it has gone 30 times or more
<sil2100> jdstrand: let me try giving it a shot then
<sil2100> Might take some moments
<jdstrand> sil2100: thanks-- might set up the upstart job like tedg suggested
<tedg> It makes you appreciate logrotate ;-)
<bfiller> sil2100: how do I know when it's ok to press the "Merge and Clean" button on Landing-002 silo?
<bfiller> sil2100: I think the packages are published
<seb128> bfiller, when the packages are in the release pocket, if you press too soon the jenkins job is going to fail and you are good to retry later
<seb128> e.g no issue trying
<bfiller> seb128: how do I know when they hit the release pocket?
<seb128> bfiller, you look on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/<source>
<bfiller> seb128: ok thanks
<seb128> yw
<ogra_> or use rmadison :)
<seb128> or if you have bugs linked in the changelog, that's when the bugs get autoclosed by launchpad
<seb128> that generates emails
<bfiller> I've seen those, cool
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, checking first if I can reproduce the failure at al
<sil2100> bfiller: as seb128 said ;)
<jdstrand> cool
<cjwatson> seb128: you must use rmadison not lp
<cjwatson> lp will tell you it's in release when it's finished processing accepted, which is before it hits disk
<cjwatson> rmadison updates almost as soon as possible after it hits disk in a way that you can see from jenkins builds etc.
<cjwatson> so it's far more accurate for this and doesn't have false positives
<sil2100> jdstrand: damn, I'm running and running and I cannot get things failing ;/
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<jdstrand> sil2100: sounds like we need Mirv :\
<sil2100> uh!
<sil2100> Wait! Finally!
<sil2100> Ok, but without the debugging - but since I made it once, I'll repro it again
<balloons> sergiusens, a few questions about click-buddy if you have a moment
<sil2100> jdstrand, tedg: when G_MESSAGE_DEBUG=all is set, does it output the logs somewhere?
<tedg> sil2100, In the application log.
<tedg> sil2100, They should be in ~/.cache/upstart/application*
<sil2100> tedg: let me pastebin this
<sil2100> tedg, jdstrand: not sure if this helps, but here are the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850111/
<sil2100> tedg, jdstrand: this time it failed on com.example.am-i-confined_am-i-confined_0.1
<tedg> Hmm, doesn't seem to have the debug messages.
<tedg> sil2100, Can you pastebin ~/.cache/upstart/application.log as well?
<tedg> sil2100, Perhaps you could just run "APP_ID=onethatsfailing /usr/lib/*/upstart-app-launch/click-exec" in a loop.
<sil2100> tedg: one moment
<tedg> See if it ever prints a different APP_EXEC line
<sil2100> tedg: this one is poorer than I thought: paste.ubuntu.com/6850144/
<sil2100> http://application log.
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> Wrong paste
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850144/
<tedg> Hmm, don't see any debug messages there either.
<tedg> sil2100, Did you add the upstart job or just set it on the command line?
<tedg> initctl get-env G_MESSAGES_DEBUG
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Ah, I see I made a typo
<tedg> Oh, good.  I was getting confused :-)
<sil2100> G_MESSAGES_DEBUG was missing a 'S'
<sil2100> FInally it crashed
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks, the launchpad summary/bug emails are usually good enough and less slow to load (though that might not be true anymore since it changed server)
<sil2100> tedg: log coming right up
<sil2100> tedg, jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850227/
<tedg> jdstrand, That looks right to me...
<tedg> jdstrand, Not sure that you need the "./" but, that should work.
<tedg> sil2100, Is there a DENY in the syslog?
<sil2100> tedg: hm, doesn't seem like it
<cjwatson> seb128: rmadison is way faster now than it used to be, indeed - it doesn't usually annoy me any more
<seb128> cjwatson, good to know, I should change my habits then ;-)
<cjwatson> occasionally takes a little while to recache but nothing like the minutes that it sometimes was
 * cjwatson nukes raring from its config which can't hurt
<bfiller> sil2100: can you publish lines 34 and 35 in CI Train. testing complete
<sil2100> bfiller: will do publishing bits in a moment, still counting on finding the badguy for the security test failures
<sil2100> tedg and jdstrand are helping me
<tedg> sil2100, I don't know what else to suggest.  Not sure how we could have a permission error there.
<tedg> We should probably print the executable name on error.
<tedg> But I don't think that's this problem.
<jdstrand> that is totally odd
<jdstrand> the previous run used the same APP_EXEC
<jdstrand> and it succeeded
<jdstrand> tedg: what is (process:3330) in '** (process:3330): WARNING **: Unable to exec: Permission denied'?
<jdstrand> up above, I see 'libust[3330/3332]: Error:...'
<tedg> jdstrand, That's the return from the call to exec
<jdstrand> no, I mean, what process is that?
<jdstrand> 3330
<jdstrand> process 3330 is the one that isn't able to do the exec, aiui
<jdstrand> so that is what we should be looking at
<tedg> jdstrand, It's the one in the exec line of the job.  exec-line-exec
<jdstrand> perhaps it is spitting out the wrong error. perhaps it is doing the right thing, but DAC is preventing it
<sil2100> ogra_: could you ACK this packaging change? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.2.8+14.04.20140131.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> popey: I guess no meeting today! robru is away anyway
<popey> ok
<popey> sil2100: i tried flashing an old image on my phone
<popey> didnt work well
<popey> will try harder and let you know what i find
<sil2100> popey: ok, thanks! I'll try that as well, maybe during the weekend even
<tedg> jdstrand, It's just calling strerror on the return code from execvp
<sil2100> Today sadly I was super busy with *everything*
<popey> sil2100: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror is my archive
<tedg> jdstrand, Not much processing in between.
<jdstrand> ok, then that would suggest either MAC or DAC. MAC (apparmor) would show in the log, but it doesn't, so we should be looking at DAC
<tedg> jdstrand, I need to run for a bit (reading at my son's school).  Drop me a mail if you need something.
 * jdstrand notes that this is not a click-apparmor thing, but will try to help
<sil2100> jdstrand, tedg: give me a sign if you find anything as well - I'll fill in a bug regarding this
<jdstrand> sil2100: how are you running the click-apparmor test
<sil2100> So, I'l logged into the device, I copied the qrt_tests directory with the tests to my main directory, as well as the run_test.sh script (from the branch) and run ../run_test.sh click-apparmor in the qrt_tests directory
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok, so if I give you a patch to the click-apparmor test, you'd be able to apply it and we could get more debugging info?
<sil2100> jdstrand: I think I could do that :)
<sil2100> slangasek: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.2.8+14.04.20140131.2-0ubuntu1.diff <- pkg changes (only debian/ modifications and makefiles shown)
<ogra_> sil2100, ack
<slangasek> sil2100: so, where is libunity-scopes 0.2.8? The archive has 0.2.6
<slangasek> sil2100: also, why is there a hard-coded dep on libunity-scopes0, instead of this being handled via shlibdeps?
<sil2100> slangasek: libunity-scopes is part of the landing, so it's being published along with this package
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> slangasek: as for the second question - not sure, it seems to have been like that for a while, would have to check and ask for the rationale
<ogra_> and we had bad issues with shlibdeps recently (because the code simply didnt do the right thing) in unity8
<slangasek> ok, that's fine then; but the hardcoded lib dep looks wrong, I'm not ok to sign off on a version bump of it without knowing why it's there in the first place
<slangasek> there needs to be an explicit rationale for such things
<ogra_> slangasek, all these unity packages have the libs hardcoded that way, upstream is slowly moving over to shlibdeps (but the unity8 disaster this week showed that this doesnt always work OOTB)
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: so no, it looks to me like the shlibs in libunity-scopes itself are wrong and need to be fixed, and the hard-coded dep in unity-scopes-shell dropped
<slangasek> ogra_: "this is how it's done" is not an excuse for any core-dev signing off on such things that are explicitly contrary to Ubuntu best practices
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> hmm...
 * ogra_ would agree if just using shlibdeps would work, apparently it doesnt always though 
<sil2100> Can I ask for the same for http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/1/artifact/packaging_changes_gallery-app_0.0.67+14.04.20140131-0ubuntu1.diff then?
 * ogra_ doesnt like that second one 
<ogra_> that mmeans it will always pull autopilot in if you install gallery-app
<sil2100> But that's for the autopilot package of gallery-app
<sil2100> So gallery-app-autopilot
<ogra_> oh, ok, just for the autopilot package of it ... then i'm fine
<ogra_> (that info gets kind of swallowed in the diff)
<ogra_> (it woud be nice if there waas a changelog entry for it the next time, but i wont block on it ...)
<sil2100> ogra_: true...
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: -
<ogra_> sil2100, since you published after my ACK (before slangasek NACKED), can you contact upstream to change to shlibdeps with the next upload ?
<slangasek> ogra_: shlibdeps works *fine* if people aren't *failing to use them*
 * sil2100 sighs
<ogra_> slangasek, as long as the linking of the code is right, yes
<sil2100> Maybe we can somehow back if off?
<ogra_> slangasek, it obviously didnt work with unity8 on wed. so that libunity-mir1 vanished off the image
<slangasek> ogra_: so, er, fix the code linkage, don't pile on kludges
<ogra_> (which broke the world then)
<sil2100> They were dlopen'ing libunity-mir1
<slangasek> ok, that's a reason for not relying on shlibs
<slangasek> but that's not the case here
<sil2100> Let me check
<sil2100> bfiller: I published 2 of your packages btw. - you can stay on a lookout for those being ready to clean up
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks, will do
<jdstrand> sil2100: ok, can you pull r2110 of QRT
<jdstrand> sil2100: then instead of running '../run_test.sh click-apparmor', just run 'click-apparmor -d' directly
<jdstrand> sil2100: do that in a loop until it fails. that should run 'click pkgdir' to get the symlink, run ls on it, then resolve it and run ls -ld on the dir, and ls -lR on the dir
<jdstrand> sil2100: perhaps that will give us a clue as to what is happening
<sil2100> jdstrand: I'll try, but I'll be sadly EOD'ing soon
<jdstrand> ack
<sil2100> jdstrand: runnin
<sil2100> jdstrand: oh! Failures, a lot of them! On the first run
<sil2100> Oh, wait, no
<cjwatson> [6~
<cjwatson> [6~
<cjwatson> [6~
<cjwatson> argh
<cjwatson> need beer
<ogra_> ++
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, I couldn't reproduce it yet
<jdstrand> ok
<sil2100> jdstrand: I'll keep trying when I'm at the hotel, but for now I guess I'll EOD to get something to eat
<sil2100> jdstrand: thanks for all the help! :)
<sil2100> jdstrand: it's a strange issue, but let's work on that again on Monday
<jdstrand> sil2100: I feel like I didn't do much-- but hopefully the debugging will be enlightening
<sil2100> Let's hope so
<jdstrand> sil2100: have a nice weekend :)
<sil2100> You too!
<tedg> jdstrand, Anything exciting?
<jdstrand> tedg: no. I updated the click-apparmor test to add a debug flag that would show the permissions of various files and directories. sil2100 tried it, but couldn't reproduce before he went eod
<tedg> jdstrand, Interestingly the Jenkins run, in the app log, it says "pass" http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/156:20140131:20140115.1/6364/security/719045/
<jdstrand> where?
<jdstrand> I see:
<jdstrand> Click apparmor tests
<jdstrand> Passed: 9/10
<jdstrand> Failed: 1/10
<jdstrand> ADB_RC=1
<jdstrand> oh, in the app log
<jdstrand> let me look at that
<jdstrand> tedg: right, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/artifact/clientlogs/application-click-com.example.am-i-confined_am-i-confined_0.1.log/*view*/ did pass, but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-security/130/artifact/clientlogs/application-click-com.example.lp1245677_lp1245677_0.1.log/*view*/ did not
<jdstrand> tedg: application-click-com.example.am-i-confined_am-i-confined_0.1.log vs application-click-com.example.lp1245677_lp1245677_0.1.log
<tedg> Ah, I see
<tedg> I proposed this merge, perhaps to get easier debug output next time.
<tedg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/print-exec-on-error/+merge/204285
<tedg> Perhaps sil2100 can use that.
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> it sure is a weird issue
<jdstrand> I let it run for an hour in a loop on grouper without any issues
<ChrisTownsend> Hi, is anyone available to help with an issue I'm seeing on the Intel CI Autopilot machine?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-26
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll be going to sleep soon as I see no new landings/actions needed from me
<sil2100> bfiller: if you could prepare everything so that we can get the camera-app click released tomorrow it would be great
<sil2100> We would then build a new image
<sil2100> If anything urgent pops up, feel free to call me on my mobile - or at least send a few signals
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
<bfiller> I will push the camera-app click to the store now
<bfiller> popey: when you have a chance please review/approve new camera-app in store, version 3.0.0.478
<imgbot> === IMAGE 78 building (started: 20150126-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 213 building (started: 20150126-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 78 DONE (finished: 20150126-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/78.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 213 DONE (finished: 20150126-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/213.changes ===
<Kaleo> bfiller, thanks!
<popey> bfiller: dont
<popey> bfiller: *done :)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: hey! Once you guys are online, if you could pick up silo 004 with priority it would be awesome
<sil2100> We would upload it to the store and kick a new image
<jibel> sil2100, Ill do it this morning. I'm playing with SD cards and to make the scopes crash ATM
<sil2100> jibel: thanks! btw. scopes crashing? Is there any problem with those?
<sil2100> Ah, as per e-mail
<jibel> sil2100, and now mtp server crashed :(
<jibel> bug 1414570
<ubot5> bug 1414570 in mtp (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/mtp-server:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:std::__throw_out_of_range" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414570
<jibel> cyphermox, ^
<bzoltan> sil2100:  in the"Archive" tab of the CI sheet the line number 2428 says that the MR is landed .. but is not marked as merged. What could be the reason?
<sil2100> bzoltan: let me check the line - you mean the merge is not marked as merged?
<bzoltan> sil2100: and it is merged
<ogra_> hmm, still no smoketests
<ogra_> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['bzr', 'checkout', '--lightweight', u'lp:ubuntu-calculator-app', '-r', u'339', 'work']' returned non-zero exit status 3
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if that "u" should be in front of the lp url
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, I see the merge has the 'Merged' status
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I flipped it manually. It is OK
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I hit the same yesterday ... the command fails when you try in terminal. It works if you do not force the revision
<ogra_> well,, thats from the smoke test log
<ogra_> seems something underneath changed
<ogra_> cihelp, so while adb seems to work fine again in krillin rtm smoke tests now fetching of the tests fails in phablet-click-test-setup
<vila> ogra_: sorry, I'm a bit lost, job url ?
<ogra_> http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/778/consoleFull
<ogra_> vila, heh, i though i'd highligth psivaa_ with cihelp :) he was on the adb case with me on the weekend
<vila> ogra_: np, he will probably be around very soon now
<psivaa_> ogra_:  bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: 'latest' does not exist in branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-terminal-app/
<psivaa_> is the error that I see in all the runs
<vila> psivaa_: hmpf, where do you see that in the url above ?
<ogra_> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'ValueError', 'requested revno (339) is later than given known revno (77)')
<ogra_> thats what i see above
<vila> ha, damn, looked too far
<ogra_> (install-and-boot Console log from last krillin rtm smoke run)
<sil2100> bzoltan: what might have happened is that not all revisions from the merge branch got merged
<psivaa_> vila: ogra_: sorry, bad cache in my browser.. that was an old error
<ogra_> it looks like it passes the image revision to bzr for whatever reason
<sil2100> bzoltan: it's hard to see that and find proof, but probably what happened is that CI Train built a package out of revision 330 of the branch, the package was tested and then someone pushed rev 331 (a mark commit) to the same branch which wasn't built
<ogra_> hmm, no, it is 77 in the former testrun too
<davmor2> sil2100: NO!
<sil2100> bzoltan: so even after releasing the package and pushing the changes to trunk, LP doesn't think the merge is merged because it has commit 331 and it only merged up to 330
<sil2100> davmor2: I take that as a yes
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> bzoltan: anyway, nothing to be worried about in this case, it happened once for a different project (but to a bigger extreme)
<davmor2> sil2100: NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
<sil2100> davmor2: geez Dave don't be so eager on doing it!
<jibel> sil2100, the new gallery app is a huge improvement.
<davmor2> people used up all their favours over the weekend no more favours now till next year :P
<sil2100> jibel: from silo 4 you mean?
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<ogra_> jibel, hmm, hangs for me
<ogra_> ah, now it moves
<ogra_> that was a ~30sec hang
<jibel> ogra_, how many photos/videos did you try to load?
<satoris> For some reason mediascanner2's rtm branch has gone out of sync. lp:mediascanner2/rtm-14.09 does not have a commit that is on the device, which seems to be lp:~ps-jenkins/mediascanner2/ubuntu-vivid-proposed. How should I go about getting that fixed?
<sil2100> satoris: let me look, maybe the bot was unable to push it there
<ogra_> jibel, it had all my photos cached, the thumbnails were visible ... seems it scanned the videos though (but thats only ~6 short test trailers in ~/Videos)
<sil2100> satoris: hm, wait, strange
 * ogra_ checks his Videos dir
<satoris> sil2100: thanks, if you need anything further just let me know.
<jibel> ogra_, I tried with 3000 photos and 15 videos on the SD card, it takes a moment to start (few seconds) then the gallery starts displaying the thumbnails.
<sil2100> satoris: ok, all is clear
<ogra_> jibel, i dont have any video or photo files on the SD
<ogra_> all local
<sil2100> satoris: the rtm-14.09 branch is out of sync because thostr_ released the last ubuntu-rtm mediascanner2 package as a sync from vivid
<ogra_> but i just noticed i have a *.3gp video there, could be that it choked on that
<sil2100> satoris: so in other words it just released the vivid version of mediascanner to ubuntu-rtm - and whenever that happens, no merges are merged (bzr is not used, just the source package copied)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  is there a chance to push out the new ubuntu-sdk-libs-tools to Vivid? Very important SDK updates are blocked by that change
<satoris> ogra_: what does .cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log say.
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah, sorry to much rtm stuff going on, we all worked through the weekend ... i'll get to it today
<sil2100> satoris: to get the branch back up-to-date you would have to probably have to copy once again trunk to the 14.09 branch all up to the 0.105+15.04.20141030.1 version commit (as this is the state of the package in rtm)
<bzoltan> ogra_: Sorry to be pushy, but can we get it now? Like not sometimes later today... I am really sorry, but I have key features collecting dust in MRs
<ogra_> bzoltan, after the meeting, but i told you already, every core-dev can do that,. i'm not the only one
<ogra_> there are ~100 others
<satoris> sil2100: so if I had a new patch to put in, the correct way would be to make a branch from trunk that starts from that particular point in time, add the new commit and then MR that to trunk?
<Kaleo> heeeeeeeeeeko
<Kaleo> helpppppppp :)
<nerochiaro> what Kaleo means is that we have an unit test failing with an exception in a silo, but running ok on devices and on the desktop
<satoris> Trunk of 14/09 that is.
<Kaleo> what he said :)
<ogra_> satoris, funny, i dont have .cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log ... only compressed files there
<popey> ogra_: looks like calculator focus was switched to reboot from trunk...]
<popey> which may have caused the bzr issue you linked above
<sil2100> satoris: something like that (if I understand you correctly) - what I think needs doing is: creating a new rtm-specific branch that is based from trunk from the specyfic point of time (the version I pasted in), creating a merge with your patch for that branch and submitting it to CI Train
<ogra_> popey, oh
<popey> I _think_
<ogra_> popey, can we get that fixed ?
<satoris> sil2100: yes, exactly. Will do. Thanks.
<popey> well, jenkins needs fixing I think...
<satoris> ogra_: yeah sometimes that happens but nobody knows why. Maybe upstart is caching it? Do verify that the process is running, though.
<ogra_> yup, running
<ogra_> lots of errors in the 1.gz file
<ogra_> and as i thought, it couldnt decode the .3gp video file
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and i seem ot have a bunch of .ts files on the SD card ... where do these come from
<ogra_> ok, myth solved, there are broken movie files on the SD ... not sure how i got them there though
<Chipaca> davmor2: i consider myself pung
<davmor2> Chipaca: yeah I can't remember why though
<Chipaca> davmor2: something about verifying silo 7?
<davmor2> Chipaca: ah yes om26er has some logs he needs you to look at so we can pass it.
<Chipaca> ok
<psivaa_> ogra_: sil2100: just to make sure that you're not waiting on us on the version mismatches for calculator app, during phablet-click-test-setup
<psivaa_> none of them are under our control
<ogra_> psivaa_, right, see what popey said above
<ogra_> seems the branch focus for it changed to -reboot
<sil2100> psivaa_: I think jenkins needs to somehow stop looking for a different revision in the current trunk
<Chipaca> davmor2: i guess i wait for om26er
<davmor2> Chipaca: yeah I did clock that he had the logs already just that it was blocked on you.
<psivaa_> sil2100: ogra_: ok, if that's on us, i'd like to see the job url :)
 * Chipaca hopes it's the "are these logs ok?" "yes" kind of deal
<psivaa_> popey: ^
<popey> the what what?
<popey> davmor2: http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppManualTesting & http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppReadMe updated with click - 2.0.814
<davmor2> popey: ta
<sil2100> popey: psivaa_ wanted to get the job url of the jenkins failure to fetch the right revision of calculator I think
<popey> sil2100: I didnt find the failure, ogra_ did.
<sil2100> pstolowski, thostr_: the rtm branch needs to have the MRs changed
<sil2100> So that they're not the same as in the vivid landing
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, just noticed
<thostr_> working on it
<sil2100> Thanks
<nerochiaro> sil2100: not sure if you are the right person to ask to, but we need help with a package which has unit tests failing with exceptions when built by CI, but working fine when built on desktop or device
<nerochiaro> sil2100: it is in silo 7: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/195797645/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.camera-app_3.0.0%2B15.04.20150125.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> nerochiaro: you saying that it builds fine locally and on the devices?
<nerochiaro> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> nerochiaro: out of curiosity - did you try rebuilding it in the PPA to see if it's something transient?
<sil2100> Anyway, strange, since the builders run non-virtualized hardware
<jibel> sil2100, Kaleo bfiller gallery-app crashes if it's open and the user removes the SD Card.
<sil2100> So it should be more or less same as with building on a device
<sil2100> jibel: crap...
<nerochiaro> sil2100: i am going to test this again on the device. the build has been ran twice in the jenkins MR
<Kaleo> jibel, excellent
<Kaleo> jibel, that will teach these users
<Kaleo> jibel, :)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: hmm, retying now the build on devices with the latest image generates the same crash. I will look into it.
<sil2100> nerochiaro: maybe something landed inbetween that started causing those issues (just a possibility)
<jibel> bfiller, bug 1414601
<ubot5> bug 1414601 in gallery-app "gallery app crashes when user removes the SD card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414601
<sil2100> popey: did the reboot of the calculator get published to the store already? I mean, which calculator is the one on the devices now?
<sil2100> Looks like the old one for me
<popey> sil2100: the old one, the new one is "Calculator Reboot" as it's not done yet
<sil2100> popey: so I think the switch of ubuntu-calculator-app's trunk to the reboot happened too soon
<popey> rpadovani: ^
<popey> rpadovani: was that a switch you flipped?
<sil2100> popey: I think we'd need trunk to be back to the old branch for now, as otherwise phablet-click-test-setup won't work
<popey> right.
<nerochiaro> sil2100: it was an error in the unittest itself. i pushed to the branch a fix. the silo should pick the changes up automatically, and rebuild, right ?
<rpadovani> sil2100, popey oh, ok. I asked to fginther and he said that was ok, but probably I didn't say we haven't published the app yet - sorry!
<rpadovani> sil2100, do I revert the change or do you do it?
<popey> rpadovani: could you revert for now, and we'll plan for it when we switch the app in the store.
<rpadovani> popey, sil2100 done! sorry for the inconvenience
<popey> thanks rpadovani :)
<sil2100> nerochiaro: you need to rebuild the silo - let me do that for you in a moment
<nerochiaro> sil2100: thank you
<sil2100> rpadovani, popey: thanks, this will fix the world :)
<rpadovani> \o/
<mzanetti> sil2100: so seems there is still an issue with silo 14. I've tested and acked it, but it seems to still believe that some packages failed to build
<sil2100> mzanetti: I'll look at it in a moment
<mzanetti> sil2100: cool, thanks. no rush...
<sil2100> Kaleo: you looking at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1414601 by any chance? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414601 in gallery-app "gallery app crashes when user removes the SD card" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> sil2100, a little
<Kaleo> sil2100, but the official dev (arthur) will be on it shortly
<Kaleo> sil2100, he needs to be awake :)
<sil2100> ACK
<brendand> sil2100, i just realised that i need the request_id as a dictionary key :/
<brendand> sil2100, or some alternative
<brendand> sil2100, which obviously needs to be unique
<sil2100> hmmm, ok, then I'll have to make it more complicated
<brendand> sil2100, what about assigned-silo? will click packages have one?
<brendand> sil2100, they won't need one so i'd be surprised
<sil2100> brendand: no they won't, and that's the problem
<brendand> sil2100, well i need a key of some kind
<sil2100> brendand: since all machinery in the spreadsheet assumes that is an entry has an UID and no silo assigned, it will clear out the UID after a timeout
<sil2100> brendand: I can change that, but you know how risky it is to touch the spreadsheet mechanics ;)
<brendand> sil2100, i do
<sil2100> brendand: let's continue looking at this after this milestone, I don't want the train to drop dead
<brendand> sil2100, ok any time just let me know
<sil2100> mzanetti: eh, the silo must be busted somehow
<sil2100> mzanetti: I mean, CI Train-wise
<sil2100> Let my try fixing that
<mzanetti> sil2100: that means? cleaning it and start again?
<sil2100> mzanetti: no no, I'll try to hack it with hacks
<mzanetti> ok. let me know if there's something I can/should do
<sil2100> mzanetti: not sure why but the main reconfigure job no longer removes unneeded .project files, which is bad
<sil2100> mzanetti: but I fixed it in the silo and maybe now it should be all ok
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok, thanks. let's see how that build goes
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, may i ask for a silo for row #55?
<sil2100> pstolowski: ah, proper merges added? SUre
<sil2100> jibel: since Victor went missing, after lunch someone else from the PT should be around and I'll discuss with them closing the gates
<sil2100> And we'll announce it proper
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, may i ask for a silo for #42?
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure!
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<om26er> Chipaca, Hi!
<om26er> Chipaca, I sent you the logs on friday, with the config flags you suggested. Here is the link again: https://pastebin.canonical.com/124147/
<Chipaca> om26er: \o/ !
<tedg> davmor2, So the url-dispatcher branch adds the feature there. There are other branches that need to land from the maps app itself.
<tedg> davmor2, Trying to land what can land early to avoid the end of the week rush.
<davmor2> tedg: right unfortunately there is no way to currently test it so it fails on the description of the bug alone :(
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Any news on bug LP: #1414601?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414601 in gallery-app "gallery app crashes when user removes the SD card" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414601
<tedg> davmor2, It has automated tests included.
<tedg> davmor2, There's no way to *manually* test it, but it is tested.
<davmor2> jibel: ^ whats the best course of action with this ?
<bfiller> sil2100: working on a fix, don't have an eta yet
<Chipaca> om26er: and by that i mean: those logs are of a working client
<om26er> Chipaca, oh, didn't get that. That sounds super cool
<jibel> davmor2, which silo?
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks :)
<davmor2> jibel: silo 002
<om26er> Chipaca, I'll make sure to run the TestPlan now and if that works ok then we can probably land it.
<bfiller> sil2100: will keep you posted artmello working on the fix
<jibel> davmor2, it's medium importance, no way to manually test it and the diff is not trivial. Don't land it
<davmor2> jibel: so hold it back till the other bits land to test it manually?
<jibel> davmor2, yes
<davmor2> jibel: thanks
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping sil2100 | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, just a heads up, I should have a device tarball later today (RTM)
<om26er> Chipaca, Hey! Is this the TestPlan for push ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-push
<om26er> only have two testcases...
<tedg> Okay, I'll just deallocate silo 2 then: "Too much automated testing"
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, whats in it?
<john-mcaleely> factory version string changes. pmcgowan
<john-mcaleely> (those are run-time, sadly, not just constants)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey, will we get a changelog for that?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I suppose it's important to have before release, right?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, you will, and yes, it is
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ^
<davmor2> sil2100: I don't care :P I'm not listening, LALALALALALALALALA! I can't hear you ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: when is it landing?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I am knocking off at 18:00 today
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, pushing hard to get in the next hour or so
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: oh that'll be tight but doable
<sil2100> jibel, pmcgowan: since the gallery-app silo still needs some love (same for camera-app), I would propose building a new image now
<elopio> ping plars: I'm wondering why jenkins has not run for https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/unskipping_ci_test_1384957/+merge/247543
<elopio> do you know?
<sil2100> jibel, pmcgowan: we didn't have smoketesting results for the last images, so this would at least give us some understanding how automation fares
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok, did camera land in the store
<sil2100> pmcgowan: right, but not with the low-disk-space fix, as that one is still in testing for vivis
<plars> elopio: let me look into it, I know we have a bunch of devices down right now, so there could be a delay from that
<sil2100> *vivid
<sil2100> I suppose this might still take some time
<elopio> ok, thanks.
<jibel> sil2100, can you wait until we have an answer for location-service and may be revert it
<sil2100> jibel: ok
<pmcgowan> sil2100, is that music app likely to land soon?
<pmcgowan> just wondering if we wait a few
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it will land tomorrow, since only tomorrow it would have the translations imported
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok so then its just gallery in silo 4
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, gallery for today and maybe that revert of location-service (or other) as per the location problems
<pmcgowan> jibel, I will add silo 0 to approved list as it seems it fixes a usability issue with the scopes independent of the security issues
<pmcgowan> per innput from thostr_
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so you will kick an image for the dashboard then?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I'm still waiting for some more info regarding the location-regression
<sil2100> But if get no additional info about a possible revert I'll just request an image in ~30 minutes
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ack
<jibel> pmcgowan, sil2100 bug 1414610
<ubot5> bug 1414610 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "Location indicator switches are off and won't switch on if HERE T&Cs were not accepted in the wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414610
<jibel> pmcgowan, sil2100 it's a regression introduced by location-service, was silo 17
<pmcgowan> jibel, question is whether there is a proper fix to the indicator thats better than a revert?
<jibel> pmcgowan, inded
<jibel> indeed*
<sil2100> jibel: did brendand confirm that reverting location-service fixes the bug?
<jibel> a revert would reintroduce the bug where the states are not remembered on reboot
<brendand> sil2100, yeah it works
<brendand> sil2100, but as jibel said we lose a bug fix
<jibel> sil2100, I did, but didn't revert lxc-android-config. So the state is correct in the wizard, but the shell doesn't start
<Chipaca> om26er: looks like the right one yes
<plars> elopio: The job is back on and I forced it to go ahead and run now
<elopio> plars: thank you very much.
<plars> elopio: anytime!
<rhuddie> popey, davmor2, I tested music-app 2.0.814, no issues from testing
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<bfiller> sil2100: can you please reconfigure ubuntu silo 7, had to add a package
<sil2100> bfiller: sure
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Could you kick a new ubuntu-rtm image for us?
<ogra_> sure
<sil2100> It seems I still don't have the power
<ogra_> did you talk to cjwatson ?
<ogra_> kicked
<popey> rhuddie: awesome, thank you!
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 214 building (started: 20150126-16:30) ===
<om26er> Chipaca, I send the message to myself from the testplan and it says ":ERROR: invalid"
<om26er> whats up with that ?
<Chipaca> om26er: wrong token?
<om26er> Chipaca, oh it worked now, I had to send it like "nickname:message" the testplan was not clear :)
<Chipaca> om26er: ah!
<ogra_> om26er, happy birthday !!
<om26er> aaah, Thanks ogra_ :-)
<bfiller> sil2100: can you reconfigure rtm silo 4. It's not longer going to be a sync silo instead we added an MR so we can land in rtm first. then I'll land it in vivid
<popey> no landing call?
<sil2100> bfiller: sure
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Ok
<ogra_> popey, we're all in
<sil2100> bfiller: just make sure to release it on vivid after that instantly
<popey> odd
<bfiller> sil2100: will do, the deb is not even used so it's not too important but will make sure
<bfiller> sil2100: only relevant for desktop
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: internet problems still...
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping sil2100 | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<pmcgowan> jibel, this one needs to land with other camera disk fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1385302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385302 in Canonical System Image "Recorded videos don't show up in Videos scope" [High,Confirmed]
<jibel> pmcgowan, OK
<sil2100> plars: hey! Did you just erase my topic? ;)
<plars> sil2100: doh, sorry about that, I didn't see the change
<sil2100> plars: how cruel!
<sil2100> ;)
<plars> sil2100: I'll fix it, sorry about that :)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<plars> sil2100: better? :)
<sil2100> Much better, phew, thanks!
<sil2100> ;p
<plars> sil2100: I was just trying to change the vanguard and didn't see someone changed the topic in the middle.
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 214 DONE (finished: 20150126-17:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/214.changes ===
<sil2100> robru: how are you feeling today?
<robru> sil2100: oh not bad. just eating some breakfast and waking up
<robru> thanks
<robru> sil2100: managed to have a restful weekend somehow
<kenvandine> wait times for ppc builds keep increasing :/
<sil2100> robru: good to hear :)
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150126-cb82dc1.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150126-cb82dc1.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150126-cb82dc1.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pmcgowan ^ device tarball
<john-mcaleely> (rtm)
<pmcgowan> okedoke
<john-mcaleely> changes permit factory line tools to read the expected ubuntu release version via android properties
<Chipaca> om26er: any news?
<om26er> Chipaca, approved it on the trello board.
<om26er> Chipaca, I was asked by jibel to no approve further landings unless they are super "critical"
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: is the fix for push getting stuck "super critical"?
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, I was not considering it so, but perhaps I misunderstand the symptom
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, from your last comment I would say no
<pmcgowan> we can ota
<Chipaca> drat. but ok.
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, whats the status of your silo?
<Chipaca> that is: i don't disagree, but i would've liked to have realised it wasn't going to make it before, because this was a rush job for it to make it, which we're going to throw away for the "real" fix as soon as we've finished working on this one
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, oh its approved
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, what would you recommend given its not the "real" fix
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: i think this is better than what's there already
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: and i also think it's a safe diff
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, got an mr?
<Chipaca> that is, i consider it fairly low risk
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-push/fix-1390663-for-rtm/+merge/247328
<pmcgowan> btw it needs approval or it wont publish
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: it's not approved on the board afaik
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, qa passed it but your MR is not approved
<Chipaca> I've asked noise to +1 the MR, 1 sec
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: done
<Chipaca> *top* approve
<Chipaca> 1 sec more
<Chipaca> my mouse pointer is clicking 8 pixesl to the right today
<Chipaca> anyway, pmcgowan, done
<pmcgowan> jibel, ok to publish silo 7 as approved by om26er ?
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, I expect it should land, we agreed this morning the queued highs could do so
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: ok, thank you
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 59?
<robru> tvoss: vivid 30
<tvoss> robru, ack & thx
<robru> tvoss: you're welcome
<tvoss> robru, and for line 60, please?
<robru> tvoss: well, that was the last one. let me see if there's any idle ones I can free up
<tvoss> robru, 60 is for rtm
<robru> oh, heh
<tvoss> robru, 59 is vivid, 60 is sync to rtm
<robru> tvoss: ok rtm 2
<jibel> pmcgowan, +1 to publish 7
<pmcgowan> jibel, very good, seems it needs to be marked as passed
<robru> bfiller: what's up with silo 9? hasn't moved since december 17.
<jibel> done
<robru> pmcgowan: k, publishing
<pmcgowan> thanks
<bfiller> robru: it's on hold
<bfiller> robru: will be looking back at it soon as rtm is out
<robru> bfiller: ah, k. thought maybe you forgot about it.
<bfiller> pmcgowan, jibel: silo 4 is ready for testing again, fixes the SD card crash
<bfiller> robru: you can delete if need the space
<robru> bfiller: ah, thanks. yeah we're right out, I won' free it just now, but if anybody asks for one that'll be first on the chopping block.
<jibel> bfiller, are you sure the link to the click package is correct? The version is the same than previous build.
<jibel> 2.9.1.1134
<bfiller> jibel: yeah, it's not the final click (which we won't build until the changes land on trunk) but it has the fix
<jibel> bfiller, OK thanks.
<rsalveti> oh, no silos left for vivid
<rsalveti> let me free the system-settings one for now
<camako> fginther, I made a small change to : ~mir-team/+junk/mir-medium-test-runner-for-jenkins . Is this the authoritative location for it, or does it need to be deployed/copied somewhere?
<fginther> camako, that branch is currently the authoritative location
<robru> bfiller: once silo 7 merges I can assign it back to you for line 62.
<bfiller> robru: ack, line 62 is for rtm though
<bfiller> 7 was vivid
<robru> bfiller: bah, gotta check these things before talking ;-)
<robru> bfiller: ok, you got rtm 6
<bfiller> robru: thank you sir :)
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<ricmm> robru: hey, could I get one for ^
<robru> ricmm: there aren't any ;-) but there's one I can free up for you, hang on
<ricmm> wow :) busy days
<ricmm> thakns
<tedg> trainguards, could I get a vivid silo for line 65 please?
<robru> tedg: silo 27
<tedg> robru, Great, thank you.
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 120 please?
<robru> jhodapp: sure can't! we are right out.
<jhodapp> robru, bummer
<robru> jhodapp: oh sorry, looks like one freed up. hang on
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> :)
<jhodapp> robru, actually line 66, my spreadsheet view was out of date
<robru> jhodapp: k, it'll be silo 29
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<cyphermox> oh, good :)
<pmcgowan> awesome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-27
<imgbot> === IMAGE 79 building (started: 20150127-02:10) ===
<robru> charles: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1411171-strengthen-recurrence-rule-test/+merge/246629 just need this merge approved
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 215 building (started: 20150127-03:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 79 DONE (finished: 20150127-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/79.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 215 DONE (finished: 20150127-04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/215.changes ===
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: custom tarball in sight - did we land the device tarball yesterday, or was it waiting for today?
<dbarth_> hi trainguards, i'd like to add a branch to rtm-021 (from tvoss), to fix another problem qa found during review
<dbarth_> can you help me? (i see the silo is the result of a sync and I can't find the initial branch in the spreadsheet)
<jibel> bfiller, Kaleo, sil2100 I verified the gallery-app 2.9.1.1136. There are still glitches but overall it's a huge improvement. So +1
<Kaleo> jibel, thx!
<sil2100> jibel: o/ Thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth_: hm, one moment
<sil2100> dbarth_: the safest way of doing it is submitting the fix for that project in vivid and then rebuilding the sync
<davmor2> sil2100: all today
<dbarth_> sil2100: ok; do you see the vivid line though? it was uploaded a while back
<dbarth_> it's archived
<dbarth_> sil2100: line 2482 in the archive; i guess it takes a new silo request then
<sil2100> jibel: publishing the camera-app in the meantime, we need someone to push the clicks to the store
<jibel> dpm, popey ^ about gallery app who can push it to the store?
<sil2100> jibel: did you flip the switch for gallery-app?
<sil2100> Ah, see it now
<jibel> I just did
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<jibel> sil2100, I think we want bug 1405123?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1405123 could not be found
<jibel> + silo 2
<sil2100> jibel: which bug?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1405123
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1405123 could not be found
<jibel> private bug
<popey> jibel: bfiller's team usually uploads that.
<sil2100> jibel: I remember seeing it as reported by the client, not sure why it's not tagged by PT
<sil2100> popey: anyone else can do it in our TZ?
<popey> sil2100: dpm may be able to while m irv is out
<popey> otherwise you wait for balloon s
<tvoss> sil2100, rtm 5 is obsolete
<sil2100> popey: ok, thanks, we'll try to poke dpm I suppose
<sil2100> tvoss: want me to free it up?
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<jibel> sil2100, so we need a device tarball if not already done, a custom tarball, silos 2 and 7
<jibel> davmor2, ^ any news about the device and custom tarballs?
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, we have the custom ready now (the changelog got sent to us)
<sil2100> jibel: we also need to make sure the clicks for camera and gallery get properly published
<sil2100> And for music as well
<davmor2> jibel: custom is landed and I need some links from john-mcaleely for the device
<jibel> sil2100, I am not in "us" apparently
<sil2100> jibel: oh, let me forward it
<davmor2> sil2100: already done it
<sil2100> dbarth_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3879/console <- there seems to be a mix-up of merges in your silo request (see the error for details)
<dbarth_> sil2100: ugh, yes
<dbarth_> sil2100: i dropped the 2nd one, can you retry?
<sil2100> dbarth_: sure
<sil2100> dbarth_: one moment, spreadsheet is really slow for me
<sil2100> dbarth_: could you get this approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/master/+merge/247433
<dbarth_> sil2100: approved now
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, still looking for links?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I am please
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150126-cb82dc1.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150126-cb82dc1.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150126-cb82dc1.ods
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, is there a mail-list I could dump those in, in the future? ^
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: QA Team Mailing List <qa-team@lists.canonical.com> It might need validation but jibel gets the pings for those and will let it through asap
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ack
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: after this milestone we'll add some basic functionality to the spreadsheet to request tarball/click sign-off
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, +1
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: so then you'll just have to add it to the spreadsheet - it's not perfect, but at least we would have one streamlined process for things like that
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yeah, it sounds like a good improvement
<popey> sil2100: when you planning to build a new image?
<jibel> popey, waiting for the validation of the custom and device tarballs and a fix for silo 2
<jibel> tvoss, ^
<tvoss> jibel, ack, on it
<tvoss> jibel, ~30 minutes
<tsdgeos> cihelp: any idea why CI hasn't run for https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions/+merge/233347 ?
<psivaa_> tsdgeos: let me take a look
<tsdgeos> was updated 20h ago
<tsdgeos> seems like it should have triggered a run
<sil2100> popey: did you push music app to the store?
<sil2100> popey: could you also push camera-app and gallery-app? I can get the clicks for you I suppose
<popey> ok, provide me clicks and I'll upload
<popey> will do music at same time.
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/200/artifact/output/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.495_armhf.click
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/202/artifact/output/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1136_armhf.click
<sil2100> Those seem to be the clicks from the silos :)
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<popey> ack
<psivaa_> tsdgeos: since the earlier runs were a long time ago, the history of that MP has been pruned off. so the jobs could not be 'rebuilt'.
<psivaa_> i've triggered one manually and seeing how it progresses
<tsdgeos> psivaa_: thanks
<popey> sil2100: jdstrand wanted to review camera app before it hits the store, due to new read_path permissions I think.
<sil2100> popey: oh, ok, then we can wait for jdstrand and bfiller to confirm that before uploading
<sil2100> bfiller: are you around? Did you have jdstrand reviewing the camera-app already?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sil2100, what's the deal with vivid 014?
<popey> sil2100: ok.
<sil2100> Saviq: aw comee ooon, I just fixed that one... I have no idea what the train is doing with that one
<sil2100> Saviq: let me hack it again
<sil2100> This time the hard way
<Saviq> sry
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the code is merged though, isn't it?
<Saviq> is it?
<mzanetti> hmm... no, it's not
<mzanetti> I thought sil2100 merged it manually yesterday, but was too busy that moment to check and then I forgot about it :/
<sil2100> mzanetti: I didn't merge it as it was not publishing yet, it was just building - but the train re-created the file I removed
<sil2100> Fixing it now definitely I hope
<sil2100> mzanetti, Saviq: ok, this hack now worked, publishing
<mzanetti>  \o/
<sil2100> Sorry for the inconvinience
<mzanetti> sil2100: no worries
<mzanetti> thanks for the help!
<sil2100> After recent changes the watch-ppa code works much differently from how didrocks designed it
<popey> sil2100: music r815 uploaded
<sil2100> popey: excellent, one off our radar then - thanks :)
<popey> np
<sil2100> charles: hey! Can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1411171-strengthen-recurrence-rule-test/+merge/246629 approved? :)
<psivaa_> tsdgeos: an update.. CI jobs have run on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-dismiss-snap-decisions/+merge/233347 with failures.
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, fixing ^ ...
<sil2100> Ok, I go start prepaing lunch
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, psivaa_: fix pushed
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, psivaa_: rev 1283
<tsdgeos> psivaa_: so now it'll run by itself?
<psivaa_> tsdgeos: it has to.. i'll watch if it doesn't
<bzoltan> sil2100:  may I get a silo for line 71?
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure
<boiko> sil2100: I marked vivid silo 17 as tested, but I just found a problem in it, is there still time to mark it again as not yet tested?
<sil2100> boiko: sure, un-mark it in the spreadsheet - good that you poked me about it as otherwise I would publish it ;)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: we have a problem with jenkins not liking some copyright headers for code that we borrowed from another library (QT 5.4). https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-vivid-amd64/579/console
<nerochiaro> sil2100: who can help solve this ?
<boiko> sil2100: done, there is one other silo I marked as tested (001): this one is good to go
<sil2100> boiko: ok, taking care of that one in a minute, thanks!
<sil2100> nerochiaro: let me take a look at the output
<sil2100> hm, didn't know anything about that license check hook
<sil2100> nerochiaro: I suppose this might be more of a CI-problem, so maybe pinging cihelp might be the right way
<nerochiaro> on #canonical ?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: you can ping cihelp here, since they get highlights on that
<nerochiaro> sil2100: they don't seem to be online now though, that's why i asked.
<greyback_> fginther: hey I mailed you a while back about updating the qtmir CI job to add the  "H10strip_native_depends" hook. Did you get that mail?
<ogra_> cjwatson, could se get sil2100 into ubuntu-cdimage (not sure what we need to do for full nusakan access, i guess he needs to talk to #is then)
<ogra_> s/se/we/
<sil2100> ogra_: already poked cjwatson about that, and I think the preferred thing is to get the isotracker building rtm images instead
<cjwatson> ogra_: Can't we get the isotracker bug fixed instead?
<cjwatson> That benefits more people and is the right fix ...
<ogra_> for promotion and copying between channels ?
<cjwatson> ... OK, I'll admit that's separate
<ogra_> given how long it takes to get even RTM building on there i suspect that might be another year
<cjwatson> I seriously hate that this system-image stuff abuses the cdimage user
<sil2100> I wouldn't mind having image-promotion powers
<cjwatson> Can somebody please work on separating those privileges?
<cjwatson> There's no technical reason for them to share the same user
<cjwatson> sil2100: I've added you, but you'll need to file an RT to get a nusakan account.  CC me
<ogra_> there isnt even a reason for them to share the same machine :)
<ogra_> and i guess the more snappy stuff we get the better will be to have a separate system-image machine eventually
<cjwatson> Well, the importer would take longer with them on separate filesystems, but probably not enough to be a problem
<cjwatson> Right now the config picks the raw files up from /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/, but it's true that it could use http:// (presuming that the cdimage-* types can cope with that; if not then that's presumably not hard to add)
<ogra_> or scp since it will likely be on the same internal network
<cjwatson> Could somebody take responsibility for getting that set up with IS?
<ogra_> or rsync ...
<cjwatson> http is probably simplest
 * ogra_ is to swamped with snappy stuff atm and i guess stgraber too :/
<ogra_> i can file an RT but there will likely have to be code changes etc
<nerochiaro> sil2100: if cihelp does not show up, and we need to commit the MR that has problems with copyright headers, can we disable the hook for now ?
<psivaa_> sil2100: nerochiaro: let me take a look at your issue
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: much appreciated
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: sil2100: is this enough to run the job without the A10checklicenseheaders hook?
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: i supposed it is enough to land it, but then that code will go in trunk so every other MR will have that problem
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: I dont understand why http://paste.ubuntu.com/9897808/ can not be fixed
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: these files are backports from QT 5.4, the copyright headers come verbatim from there. how would you like them to be fixed ?
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: (not a rethorical question, if they can be fixed i would love to fix them. i just don't know how)
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: ok, i'm not sure, how to progress then, i'd try and remove those lines or disable the hook altogether. may be i need to get fginther 's opinion on this
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the custom and device tarballs going?
<davmor2> sil2100: device is nearly done but lunch got in the way I'll hit custom after that
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: if i can look at the code for the hook i can probably figure out why it is not happy and fix the header accordingly.
<pmcgowan> om26er, silo 0 was not intended to fix the aparmor issue
<pmcgowan> om26er, did you talk to thostr_ ?
<bfiller> sil2100: do we need new gallery and camera-app clicks uploaded? looks like silos got released
<thostr_> om26er: silo0 from yesterday was only supposed to fix the OA scopes issue, basically making sure the request is directed to actual scope and not being "eaten" by aggregator scope
<pmcgowan> bfiller, does that camera fix include the BQ video space request
<bfiller> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> niice
<om26er> thostr_, Was the fix not supposed to change any behavior ?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did we get a new custom tarball from cwayne?
<thostr_> om26er: no,this was really only about authenticating the right scope
<om26er> thostr_, oh ? the speadsheet suggested otherwise.
<om26er> I mean the bug report.
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah :) davmor2 is testing it right now
<om26er> that caused the confusion :)
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, I poked popey about that already
<pmcgowan> sil2100, device or custom
<sil2100> bfiller: I know he didn't push camera-app because he wanted jdstrand to do a security review
<davmor2> sil2100, pmcgowan: no I'm not I'm finish device tarball custom is after that
<thostr_> om26er: right, now I see your point. well, thing is we discovered the scopes issue while working on the other issue and only after quite a while we figured they are independent
<pmcgowan> davmor2, very good
<sil2100> pmcgowan: davmor2 has both :)
<sil2100> bfiller: not sure if he ended up publishing the gallery-app click
<sil2100> popey: ^ ?
<bfiller> sil2100: has new version been uploaded to store yet? and what about for gallery? I'm preparing clicks for them now..
<popey> nope
<pmcgowan> thostr_, question is how does om26er  verify that silo
<popey> i held back.
<bfiller> popey: np, I'm on it
<sil2100> popey: ok :)
<bfiller> popey: will ping you once htey are uploaded
<popey> coolio
<popey> ok
<sil2100> bfiller: thanks!
<bfiller> sil2100: your welcome :)
<thostr_> om26er: open picture scope (aggregator) that has fb in it
<marcustomlinson> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1414560
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414560 in Canonical System Image "Parent scope is authorised when logging in to a child scope" [High,Confirmed]
<marcustomlinson> om26er: how to recreate the issue is in the bug description
<om26er> marcustomlinson, yeah, except that wrong description :)
<om26er> that's not really the fix as thostr_ said
<marcustomlinson> om26er: ok I'm quite confused
<marcustomlinson> om26er: are we on the same page now?
<om26er> marcustomlinson, thostr_ was giving me the steps to confirm the fix, but I only got his message to open the photos scope
<om26er> still need more info to verify the bug fix.
<thostr_> marcustomlinson: we're talking about the issue you fixed yesterday. that was about authenticating FB instead of picture aggregator
<sil2100> pmcgowan: after the gallery and camera clicks land, there are still 2 silos we need to get in before we kick the first candidate image
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> pmcgowan: silo 2 and silo 7, but those seem to be a little bit troublesome so it might take some time
<pmcgowan> thostr_, does that fix require an update to the aggregator scope?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, understood
<thostr_> pmcgowan: no, it's in the framework
<marcustomlinson> om26er: Which silo are we talking about?
<pmcgowan> thostr_, I see a coment that both scopes are now authenticating and photos needs to be removed from the list
<om26er> marcustomlinson, silo0 -- in the failed column.
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, thumbs up/thumbs down on the device tarball?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: so far so good just finishing it off about 10 minutes
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, great. will more patiently await. sorry!
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no worries
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: that last comment is something that will need to be updated in the actual Photos scope (it should not be registering itself as a Facebook client)
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: I've let the Hanloon guys know
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: but that is really just a user experience improvement. The actual fix I did was a real bug
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, as long as the experience is ok with the fix
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, jibel, sil2100: infact done looks good last test didn't take as long as expected \o/
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: definitely. The scope actually works :P
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, \o/
<pmcgowan> ok
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, when would you like the device tarball pushed? davmor2 is +1 ?
<marcustomlinson> om26er: I'm confused about silo 0 now. That landed yesterday. Is this another round of testing?
<davmor2> marcustomlinson: there is also instagram, flickr, google sync for calendar and fitbit I think as accounts that link from aggregated scopes I don't know if they all register?
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: right. I have gotten ahold of the Hanloon guys, however they don't want to risk a change like this right now
<om26er> marcustomlinson, oh... it actually did land :p
<om26er> pmcgowan, ^
<om26er> pmcgowan, that card is a duplicate, ToyKeeper tested it yesterday :)
<nerochiaro> psivaa_: sil2100: do you guys know how to see the code for the copyright hook or who might know about it ?
<pmcgowan> om26er, ok
<marcustomlinson> davmor2: I will follow up on updating those aggregators when the dust settles
<davmor2> marcustomlinson: cool thanks
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, care to file a bug for tracking that?
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: sure
<sil2100> davmor2: yaay
<davmor2> moving onto custom now
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: push it now I guess - we don't need to disable the importer since we anyway plan to build a new image in some hours
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks!
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: do you know if someone other than cwayne is able to push the custom tarball?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, is it actually cwayne, given how it arrives in a channel?
<jdstrand> sil2100, popey, bfiller: as for the camera, do whatever you would normally do to get it uploaded. I only ask that I be the one that pushes the button to let it be available to users in the store
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, but no, I don't
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack, will push now
<popey> jdstrand: roger.
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed
<john-mcaleely> thank you!
<nerochiaro> bfiller: we are having a problem with the camera free disk space MR, the copyright headers of the files backported from QT 4.5 are not OK according to the jenkins hook. I am trying to figure out who can show me the source to the hook so i can fix these headers to match, but I haven't been able to find the right person yet apparently
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> nerochiaro: huh, sadly I don't know much about CI hooks, so psivaa_ or someone from CI would have to answer
<sil2100> But strange that official headers from Qt would fail some header checks
<marcustomlinson> pmcgowan: fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1415047
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415047 in The Savilerow project "Aggregators should not provide .application files for child OA" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> sil2100: agree
<bfiller> nerochiaro: fginther could you help nerochiaro ?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: it seems the hook is using licencecheck, hmm
<sil2100> nerochiaro: could you give me the link to the MR?
<rpadovani> sil2100, fginther, popey: after I moved the focus development of the calculator to trunk yesterday jenkins doesn't run for the reboot branch - could you take a look please?
<sil2100> cihelp: ^
<pmcgowan> marcustomlinson, thans
<nerochiaro> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/disk-space-monitor/+merge/247528
<nerochiaro> cihelp: ^
<nerochiaro> sil2100: oh wait, i just noticed, there was some precompilation that was supposed to add the right header block, and it has not run. my fault i guess
<nerochiaro> sil2100: i will fix that
<sil2100> nerochiaro: hmmm, ok, the header really looks strange, almost as if Qt was doing something during build time
<nerochiaro> sil2100: sorry for the noise
<sil2100> Yeah, exactly
<sil2100> No worries ;)
<nerochiaro> sil2100: actually, the QT headers i have installed systemwide have exactly the same block in them. so it is not something that is meant to be remvoed during compilation
<nerochiaro> sil2100: so i really need to see what is tripping the hook. might be enough to just remove these variables or whatever they are
<bfiller> popey, jdstrand: latest versions of camera-app 3.0.0.482 and gallery-app 2.9.1.1136 have been uploaded
 * jdstrand looks at camera-app
<bfiller> nerochiaro: can't we modify the headers to look like ours?
<bfiller> I mean keep the info just change the format
<popey> jdstrand: you dont need to look at gallery?
<sil2100> nerochiaro: well, I just checked and licensecheck simply can't parse the copyright, so it's not really compatible with the licensecheck software
<psivaa_> nerochiaro: sil2100: just back from lunch.. let me see if i can find the code which implements the hool
<jdstrand> popey: I don't, but I'm there. I'll take both today. feel free to have a coffee on me
<psivaa_> *hook
<popey> \o/ woot
<nerochiaro> bfiller: let me see if i can find al LGPL header in one of our sources, and adapt the QT headers from taht
<sil2100> sil2100@amatsu:~$ licensecheck --copyright Pobrane/qstorageinfo_unix.cpp
<sil2100> Pobrane/qstorageinfo_unix.cpp: UNKNOWN
<sil2100>   [Copyright: 2014 Ivan Komissarov <ABBAPOH@gmail.com>]
<sil2100> nerochiaro: looking at the header indeed no wonder licensecheck is confused, as it lists multiple possible licenses
<sil2100> Changing the header is a big no-no, so we would have to somehow modify the hook or disable the hook alltogether
<sil2100> Not sure if we can modify it though, as it's not the hook at fault but the copyright being just unreadable for licensecheck
<fginther> rpadovani, nerochiaro, looking at your issues now
<rpadovani> ty!
<sil2100> nerochiaro: I actually see that other projects actually modify the copyright header in this case
<sil2100> nerochiaro: see http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/gstreamer-commits/2012-February/059366.html
<sil2100> nerochiaro: they modify it to the copyright that they wish to use
<fginther> nerochiaro, psivaa_, here is the license check script that is being used for camera-app ci builds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9898679/
<fginther> psivaa_, it's part of lp:pbuilderjenkins under the hooks directory
<psivaa_> fginther: ack, thanks. i've been looking under cu2d files
<nerochiaro> fginther: psivaa_: bfiller: since we are using GPL3 in the rest of camera-app, and the QT files allow being licensed as GPL3 I would suggest we remove all other copyright text and just put the GPL3 text there. ok ?
<sil2100> fginther, psivaa_, nerochiaro: yeah, anyway, not much we can do with the hook... I htink the best way would be to use one lincense and put it in the header
<jibel> pmcgowan, we verified silo 7 successfully, i guess it's something we want for this milestone? it fixes bug 1405123
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1405123 could not be found
<bfiller> nerochiaro: works fo rme
<fginther> nerochiaro, that should work
<jdstrand> bfiller: gallery accepted, camera-app does not have the read_path:
<pmcgowan> jibel, yes please
<jdstrand> $ cat /tmp/bar/camera-apparmor.json
<jdstrand> {
<jdstrand>     "policy_groups": [
<jdstrand>         "picture_files",
<jdstrand>         "video_files",
<jdstrand>         "camera",
<jdstrand>         "audio",
<jdstrand>         "video",
<jdstrand>         "usermetrics",
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I need a silo and a binary copy of oxide-qt to it
<jdstrand>         "content_exchange",
<jdstrand>         "content_exchange_source",
<jdstrand>         "location"
<jdstrand>     ],
<jdstrand>     "policy_version": 1.2
<jdstrand> }
<jdstrand> bfiller: (that is from the unpacked /tmp/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.482_armhf.click)
<jdstrand> bfiller: id 3.0.0.482 supposed to have the read_path change?
<jdstrand> is*
<fginther> rpadovani, I've re-enabled the calculator-app-reboot jobs. Will keep a watch on them to make sure they are getting triggered
<rpadovani> fginther, thanks very much :-)
<bfiller> jdstrand: yes I thought so
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<bfiller> jdstrand: let me check
<jibel> pmcgowan, we are still waiting for a fix for silo 2 (location-service). It's the only one left on our list.
<pmcgowan> jibel, fantastic
<cwayne> davmor2, yo
<davmor2> cwayne: dude about 20 minutes or so good for you?
<bfiller> jdstrand: looks like it doesnt' actually, the changes never got merged to trunk (: sil2100 is this because of the licensing issues?
<bfiller> sil2100: the silo is marked as landed so assumed changes got to trunk
<bfiller> sil2100: line 52
 * jdstrand raies eyebrows-- licensing issues cause of the patch I gave to nerochiaro?
<bfiller> jdstrand: no something els
<bfiller> unrealated
<jdstrand> oh heh
<bfiller> jdstrand: in the same MR
<nerochiaro> jdstrand: no, it is caused by stuff i had in there before
<cwayne> davmor2, sure
<jdstrand> I was going to say-- I was going to be pretty flexible on what you needed for that :)
<sil2100> bfiller: huh?
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> bfiller: let me check what's up
<plars> ogra_: I'd like to undup https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1414992 unless there's something I'm missing - I did try the new phablet-tools but it does not seem to help at all with this problem
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1384450 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1414992 Cannot install packages that require initrd re-generation on touch devices without proper flash-kernel support and kernel package" [Critical,Fix released]
<jdstrand> bfiller: so for now should I access what is there and you ping me on the next upload, or just wait for you to ping me on this?
<ogra_> plars, hmm i thought it worked for vila
<jdstrand> s/access/accept/
<ogra_> plars, it is definitely the exact same issue needing the exact same fix
<bfiller> jdstrand: don't accept this one, we'll fix it and upload another one and I'll ping you. sorry to waste your time
<sil2100> huh
<nerochiaro> bfiller: fixed headers in the branch. licensecheck here with the same parameters likes them, so I think it will be allright in there too
<sil2100> I have no idea what CI Train did
<jdstrand> bfiller: no worries, just ping me when ready
<plars> ogra_: the fix you point to seems to install bootchart?
<plars> ogra_: I'm not sure I understand how it's related
<ogra_> plars, lol, indeed you shouldnt install bootchart ...
<bfiller> sil2100: I think we need a new silo with https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/disk-space-monitor/+merge/247528 and then rebuild and release again
<ogra_> plars, you need to have FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=true in your env, then flash-kernel wont exec
<plars> ogra_: I believe he said he tried that and it didn't work
<sil2100> bfiller: I'm trying to find out when CI Train set the silo as landed, but it doesn't even look like it tried to do the bzr push
<bfiller> sil2100: ok
<plars> vila: ^?
<ogra_> plars, right, he said that just now ... my last info from 2h ago was it works
<ogra_> see the other channel
<sil2100> bfiller: hey, it looks like it did merge it in!
<sil2100> bfiller: ah!
<sil2100> bfiller: ...
<sil2100> bfiller: so, it merged it in, but nerochiaro pushed a commit to it that wasn't probably built by CI Train ;/
<sil2100> bfiller: look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/revision/480
<sil2100> bfiller: this is merged in camera-app trunk and it comes from the merge here https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/disk-space-monitor/+merge/247528
<davmor2> cwayne: should nearby be translated like today/applications/news?
<bfiller> sil2100: that is strange, it doesn't have all the rev's from that MR
<cwayne> davmor2, you mean the OOBE bits, or all of it in general?
<bfiller> sil2100: like rev 494
<sil2100> bfiller: the probable reason is that CI Train built the packages from some specific revision of the MR, the packages got built, then someone pushed new changes to the merge branch and did not rebuild the package in the train
<davmor2> cwayne: the title
<cwayne> oh, no
<sil2100> bfiller: it's not the first time that happens... LP doesn't register the merge as merged then
<cwayne> i dont believe so
<davmor2> cwayne: just seems odd that the rest were
<cwayne> yeah, it was a design decision AIUI
<sil2100> bfiller: it is required to rebuild a package after each change in the MR'd branch
<davmor2> fair enough
<bfiller> sil2100: yeah, thought we did
<sil2100> bfiller: otherwise you don't test what is actually in the MR you wish to land
<bfiller> sil2100: possible we didn't though
<sil2100> bfiller: we might need to re-land this indeed
<bfiller> sil2100: anyway, need to remerge that MR into trunk and rebuild
<bfiller> sil2100: should I request a silo for that?
<om26er> charles, Hi!
<sil2100> bfiller: I suppose just request a silo for the very same MR and it should be enough :)
<dbarth_> hey trainguards; can i still get an rtm silo on line 73?
<bfiller> sil2100: line 76
<om26er> charles, indicator-date vanished for me from the UI
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 74, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, assigning in a moment
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<sil2100> bfiller: assigning - btw. the click that QA tested, was that built from all the changes that are currently in the MR?
<dbarth_> oSoMoN: the oxide one?
<dbarth_> cool!
<sil2100> bfiller: or will we need a re-verification?
<bfiller> sil2100: the click they tested was correctly from the MR so we don't need to re validate
<nerochiaro> sil2100: do you i need to do anything about this commit I just pushed to fix the copyright headers ?
<oSoMoN> dbarth_, yep, the oxide one
<bfiller> sil2100: was directly from jenkins from that specific MR
<sil2100> dbarth_: assigned a silo for you as well, but remember that we're not accepting any new changes in RTM this week
<sil2100> nerochiaro: no, the silo is now building the MR - I checked the changes and no re-testing will be needed
<nerochiaro> sil2100: perfect, thanks
<dbarth_> ack
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks for the silo, can you please do the binary copy of oxide-qt from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages to it ?
<om26er> tvoss, Hi!
<tvoss> om26er, hey there
<om26er> tvoss, I just flashed the latest image and I am not able to enable location. The switch goes back to "off"
<tvoss> om26er, which device, which channel?
<davmor2> jibel, cwayne, sil2100: So looked and the changes on the whole I can't understand a word on my screen so I'm assuming it is all good spanish :)  However Nearby, some app names and band/video names are obviously still in English.  cwayne says that the Nearby one is as designed the others are English sites so I expect them to be :)
<om26er> tvoss, rtm, krillin.
<davmor2> +1 from me in other words
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<tvoss> om26er, thanks, will look into it
<sil2100> cwayne: ok, it seems davmor2 gave a +1, push the tarball if you can
<jibel> om26er, it's known tvoss is on it
<om26er> jibel, ah, ok.
<om26er> tvoss, thanks.
<seb128> om26er, hey, about your passcode/passphrase settings bug, do you specify a password on the command line when writting the image to the device?
<tvoss> om26er, thanks for raising
<om26er> seb128, no I flash with: ubuntu-device-flash --channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --wipe
<seb128> om26er, k, no idea about your issue then
<om26er> :D
<cwayne> sil2100, will do
<seb128> om26er, your bug looks like bug #1389771
<ubot5> bug 1389771 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] 4-digit passcode code gets set incorrectly as "passphrase" on first run" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389771
<om26er> seb128, yeah, thats it.
<seb128> om26er, but if you are 300% sure you don't use --password=
<om26er> seb128, yes more than 100% sure I never use --password=
<seb128> om26er, k, well your bug doesn't make sense to me then and I can't confirm it :-)
<om26er> just do it quick enough
<sil2100> cwayne, davmor2: thanks guys!
<cwayne> sil2100, davmor2 pushed
<cwayne> \o/
<seb128> om26er, yeah, doesn't make a difference
<jibel> sil2100, pmcgowan heads up, there is sound but no video on youtube with latest image
<pmcgowan> jibel, thats odd and not good
<sil2100> jibel: do you know when it worked last time? On which image?
<jibel> sil2100, I'm downgrading by 1 version to confirm it worked on previous
<sil2100> jibel: thanks, we can then triage which landing busted it - and maybe try reverting
<sil2100> We're really short on time...
<pmcgowan> jibel, what are you using to play the video, the scope?
<jibel> pmcgowan, tap on a video in the youtube section of the video scope, then tap on play, it opens youtube, tap on play again
<jibel> on 216
<jibel> trying on 215
<pmcgowan> jibel, not working in mako 179 which is 2 back
<satoris> Ping trainguards, what seems to be the issue with silo 30 (line 72)? It had packages and I tested them but the error message is strange.
<greyback_> fginther: hey I mailed you a while back about updating the qtmir CI job to add the  "H10strip_native_depends" hook. Did you get that mail?
<pmcgowan> jibel, 214 not working here
<jibel> pmcgowan, trying 212
<pmcgowan> jibel, check #phablet
<jibel> pmcgowan, phew, I don't have to bisect until #1 :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<pmcgowan> jibel, sil2100 something changed on the server on us
<fginther> greyback_, sorry, I must have missed the email, but I see your ping now
<bfiller> sil2100: can publish rtm 000 now, it's built
<bfiller> sil2100: then I rebuild the click after merges in trunk
<greyback_> fginther: can you sort me out?
<fginther> greyback_, yep, should be able to get to it very soon
<greyback_> fginther: sweet thanks
<bfiller> jdstrand: the camer-app with the correct read_path has been uploaded now to the store, version 3.0.0.484
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel, davmor2, robru, brendand, popey: I need to skip today's evening meeting
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, me too i fear
<jibel> sil2100, works for me
<davmor2> sil2100: slacker
<ogra_> davmor2, well, its winter, he needs to chop wood :)
<ogra_> (using the side of the hand)
<ogra_> martial-wood-chopping
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<jdstrand> ok
 * jdstrand doesn't see it yet
<jdstrand> I'll give it a few minutes
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<jdstrand> bfiller: it is not showing up on the review page
<bfiller> jdstrand: let me check
<bfiller> jdstrand: should be there now, I had to press request manual review button
<jdstrand> yep, there it is
<jdstrand> bfiller: approved
<bfiller> jdstrand: thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: ^^^ camera-app all set in store
<pstolowski> bzoltan, hey, why did you reconfigure silo 24? (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-024-0-reconfigure/12/console)
<pstolowski> bzoltan, i guess that was a mistake, your line is below in the spreadsheet
<robru> pstolowski: build with WATCH_ONLY should get your 'packages built' status back without disrupting any packages in the ppa
<pstolowski> robru, ah, nice, shall i leave REBUILD_SOURCES_FOR_SYNC checked?
<robru> pstolowski: yeah, that shouldn't have any effect with WATCH_ONLY
<pstolowski> robru, thanks, trying
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<fginther> greyback_, I've updated the job, giving it a test now
<greyback_> fginther: appreciated
<bzoltan> pstolowski: sorry mate, I clicked on my line, but the sheet was out of sync.
<bzoltan> pstolowski: sorry mate, I clicked on my line, but the sheet was out of sync.
<pstolowski> bzoltan, no worries
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<robru> tvoss: he may not be around, since we're supposed to be in a meeting now but he said he had to miss it.
<tvoss> robru, ack
<tvoss> robru, could you reconfigure line 59? it originally was a sync only, but we need an additional mp in that silo
<robru> tvoss: sure
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I please have silos for lines 80 and 81 ?
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah the spreadsheet is barfing a bit but when it comes back I can assign those
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks
<tvoss> robru, why is there suddenly a mediascanner package in the ppa?
<tvoss> robru, that used to be a sync for location service
<robru> tvoss: because the silo 30 that you're syncing from apparently now has mediascanner in it
<lool> ouch
<robru> tvoss: you need to change the sync to sync from distro. 'sync:ubuntu,vivid packages you want'
<tvoss> robru, adjusted the sync line, mind reconfiguring?
<lool> makes sense though
<lool> hadn't realized this could happen when there's some time between distro landing and rtm landing
<robru> lool: tvoss: yeah the destination silo caches the packagelist from the source silo, so if the source silo frees before the destination silo builds, it falls back to distro automatically. but that cache gets flushed when the silo is reconfigured
<lool> robru: is it reconfigured? shoudl I hit build on it?
<robru> lool: yeah
<lool> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<lool> I passed FORCE_REBUILD now
<lool> (I had diff-ed the sources between rtm and vivid, and these were identical modulo the version in debian/changelog)
<lool> robru: hmm it rebuilt location-service though (instead of syncing), is that expected?  (and it is an issue?  :-)
<robru> lool: did you have REBUILD_SOURCES_FOR_SYNC checked? (the default)
<lool> robru: I didn't change the default except for FORCE_REBUILD
<robru> lool: then yes, it's expected and normal.
<lool> robru: is that to ensure we build the binaries against hte rtm archive and ABI?
<robru> lool: yeah
<lool> ok, fine then; thanks
<robru> lool: you're welcome
<robru> infinity: is there a problem with proposed migration for vivid? we have 6 silos stuck in proposed, 5 of which don't even show up in excuses (and the other one is listed in excuses as "valid candidate" but hasn't moved in days)
<infinity> robru: No.
<infinity> robru: Probably need less vague information. :P
<infinity> robru: If something "doesn't show up in excuses", it's not in proposed.
<robru> infinity: not sure what else to tell you. http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=Migration:%20One%20package%20at
<infinity> robru: You could tell me which packages you think are stuck?
<robru> infinity: ppp, network-manager, history-service, messaging-app, unity-scopes-api, indicator-messages, mediascanner2
<infinity> robru: The network-manager set is an obvious failure to migrate because it breaks an rdep.
<infinity> robru: Which were the ones that you claim don't show up in excuses at all?
<robru> infinity: everything except ppp and network-manager
<robru> infinity: although some of them are just because excuses was last updated 30 mins ago, some are older than that
<infinity> robru: Details, dude.
<infinity> "Some".
<infinity> If you know the answer, tell me, don't make me look up all 7 packages to find the old one that is broken.
<robru> infinity: ok what's the deal with history-service and messaging-app?
<infinity> history-service, isn't in proposed.
<infinity> Neither is messaging-app.
<infinity> So, there you go.
<cjwatson> history-service is migrating to the release pocket at the moment, says https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/history-service/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> excuses just updated a minute or so ago.
<infinity> messaging-app is doing the same thing, actually.
<infinity> I really wish the pending/delete pair wasn't so confusing in the UI.
<cjwatson> Several of the others there aren't in vivid-proposed, they're in (trusty|utopic)-proposed, which is processed rather more manually.
<robru> cjwatson: yeah I know we have some SRUs, I was looking specifically at vivid. some just showed up in excuses now though, so I guess it's fine. looked weird for a while though
<cjwatson> All the rest are just recent.
<dobey> cihelp: are there any click packages that have autopkgtests being run by adt-run in jenkins at the moment? if so, can i get a link to the logs for one?
<fginther> dobey, no, adt-run isn't in the loop yet.
<dobey> ok :-/
<dobey> balloons: ^^ so i guess looking what is going on for other things, isn't an option
<balloons> dobey, as I assumed.. it was backed back out ;-) sorry mate
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<sil2100> pmcgowan: back now, do we have everything landed?
<sil2100> Ah! I see silo 2 signed off \o/
<sil2100> And webbrowser!
<sil2100> robru: publishing those two
<jibel> sil2100, is ok
<jibel> and davmor2 just finished 2
<jibel> sil2100, silo 000 is ok
<robru> sil2100: oh hey. Sure
<jibel> sil2100, pmcgowan dbarth_ just pinged us about silos 4 & 21. is bug 1387734 something we absolutely want to be fixed this week?
<ubot5> bug 1387734 in trust-store (Ubuntu RTM) "Location service uses the cached authorization, even if the user denied location access to an app" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387734
<jibel> sil2100, would it be worth triggering a build now so we can smoke test the image with all the fixes, then another one when the updated custom tarball is published?
<sil2100> jibel: the updated tarball is absolutely required for this milestone?
<jibel> sil2100, translation updates on the today scope
<sil2100> jibel: only translation updates though, nothing else?
<sil2100> I suppose we can kick a new image once everything migrates
<jibel> sil2100, from what I heard, nothing else
<sil2100> jibel: do you know about any ETA for that? Since I don't see cwayne here
<jibel> sil2100, that'll land later, he's in a chinese TZ.
<jibel> like early morning EU time
<sil2100> Ok, then sanity testing and all actual testing would start tomorrow then
<jibel> sil2100, right but if we have an image now, ToyKeeper can start the verification and find issues with latest upload if any.
<jibel> uploads* even
<sil2100> Right, ok, let's wait for all uploads to migrate and have an image
<jibel> sil2100, thanks
<pmcgowan> jibel, sil2100 oh nice, silos landeded
<ToyKeeper> I can get through a fair chunk of the regression test plan by the time everyone else comes back...
<jibel> ToyKeeper, if you can go through the packages that landed since last Thursday and do some exploratory testing to make sure nothing fell through the cracks that'd be perfect. Things like dialer, messaging, camera, gallery, maybe scopes and OA.
<jibel> proper regression testing can only start after the landing of the custom tarball
<ToyKeeper> Right.  So, most of the core functions, as usual.
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, location service :)
<jibel> :)
<ToyKeeper> I've never gotten location to work reliably without HERE; not sure I can tell you if things are any better or worse than before.
<ToyKeeper> Before HERE I sometimes went months between seeing location work, despite trying almost every day.
<ToyKeeper> Everyone else reported good results though, so it seems to just be me.
<ToyKeeper> Maybe I can find a high enough place to test it, and go enjoy this curiously warm weather.  It's a full 70 F warmer than it normally would be at this time of year.
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, wow, we're having a freakin blizzard here
<ToyKeeper> Global Weirding.
<ToyKeeper> Seriously.  Add energy to a system, and it's like stirring the soup.  Things mostly just get more weird and turbulent.
<sil2100> Ok, I think everything migrated now
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Can you kick a new image? I'm a member of the cdimage team but don't have my account setup for nusakan
<pmcgowan> sil2100, oh man no one to start a build?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I'm sure slangasek is here
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm here briefly
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! Can you kick a new ubuntu-rtm image for us? :)
<sil2100> Ah, yay!
<slangasek> hi
<sil2100> Oh, and here's slangasek ;)
<slangasek> cjwatson: are you getting this or shall I?
<cjwatson> oh ok, slangasek can do it then
<cjwatson> go for it :)
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> Thanks guys!
<slangasek> building
<sil2100> Awww, no imgbot
<sil2100> Anyway, see you tomorrow everyone o/
<jhodapp> robru, around?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<jhodapp> cyphermox, can you land vivid silo 29 for me please?
<robru> cyphermox: I got it, was just on lunch
<cyphermox> sorry
<robru> no worries
<robru> cyphermox: how's it going? any questions about train landing stuff?
<cyphermox> not really, I had my mind on something else, in a meeting right now
<ToyKeeper> No imgbot today?  Hmm.
<ToyKeeper> Well, the kanban says the new image is built as of a minute ago.
<charles> trainguards, can we get silo 18 published; it was blocked on the MP needing reapproval and that's been done
<robru> charles: sure
<charles> robru, thanks
<robru> charles: you're welcome
<ToyKeeper> Oh, non-rtm 18.  Okay.  Was gonna say...  rtm is closed.
<charles> :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-28
<satoris> ping trainguards could I get line 75 assigned?
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: hey, so it seems the new custom tarball changed something besides translations
<jibel> sil2100, hey, what did it change?
<sil2100> jibel: there's one bugfix and an icon change - forwarding the e-mail (it wasn't sent to any ML again...)
<jibel> sil2100, and what is new in 300?
<jibel> sil2100, we're really wasting time on these i18n fixes. really doesn't look like ship stopper
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong!
<sil2100> jibel: I wonder how high-priority those are...
<jibel> sil2100, I don't know, I don't speak spanish. I'd understand if the strings where on the wizard but it is not even the case.
<sil2100> Damn, the spreadsheet barfed again...
<sil2100> Phew, got it back...
<cwayne_> sil2100, i stopped sending to the qa ML because my posts never made it through...
<sil2100> cwayne_: hey! jibel said that he was actually seeing pings about those, so he was probably approving them ;)
<sil2100> cwayne_: if not you can always use phablet@ instead as well!
<sil2100> ogra_: really strange... we don't seem to have vivid smoketesting results, but all is fine with ubuntu-rtm ones
<jibel> sil2100, actually I don't see the pings, only Julien does, but I'll can moderate incoming messages
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe not 'all' is fine since I see some tests did not run
<sil2100> cihelp: hey guys! On the rtm krillin dashboard we see that not all tests have been run for #219 - what happened? Those are still in progress?
<vila> sil2100: looking
<davmor2> cwayne_: that's sneaky :P
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap typical developers
<sil2100> ;)
<cwayne_> hah well, we'd unfrozen our stuff to get more fixes in as we thought we were done for this milestone
<vila> sil2100: running http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/805/console
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 20 be published, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure :)
<sil2100> vila: did a device die during testing before or something?
<vila> sil2100: apparently one device failed to properly setup network access
<vila> http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch_stable-krillin-smoke-daily/801/console
<sil2100> vila: thanks for re-running :)
<vila> sil2100: /me crosses fingers it will be enough :-}
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! We have been getting some strange failures in CI test runs, and there are some indications that cloud-worker-13 may be corrupted somehow and causing the problem. Can we reprovision this worker with clean image to see if it helps? Also, is the cloud-worker-13 tied to particular hardware?
<vila> alf_: looking
<alf_> vila: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1415027
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415027 in Mir "Memory errors in pthread_mutex_lock in CI/autolanding tests" [High,New]
<vila> alf_: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/cloud-worker-13/builds
<vila> alf_: crossing with http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-vivid-amd64-autolanding/ and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-vivid-amd64-ci/
<bzoltan> sil2100:  may I ask a quick vivid silo for the line 56?
<bzoltan> that bot is fast
<davmor2> where is chris now damn it
<bzoltan> thanks a bunch
<sil2100> bzoltan: yw!
<sil2100> davmor2: I hope he didn't finish his day yet
<sil2100> Anything wrong with the tarball so far?
<vila> alf_: that cloud worker now use 4GB, all jobs are pbuilder based so they run inside a chroot so re-imaging shouldn't have an impact AFAICS, will talk to fginther in any case
<davmor2> ah it's alright I just wanted to slap him for the hell of it
<alf_> vila: thanks
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can someone please perform a binary copy of oxide-qt from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001 ?
<oSoMoN> (that’s oxide-qt 1.4.2 for vivid)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure thing!
<sil2100> Let me try that
<sil2100> oSoMoN: should be in the PPA already
 * sil2100 hopes cwayne will still go online today
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: last test just passed on custom
<sil2100> davmor2: so we can publish it, right?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap
<sil2100> We might need to message Chris somehow
<sil2100> The directory doesn't have a mobile though...
<davmor2> sil2100: which I guess needs cwayne who is now sciving off
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll email him
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey! In case davmor2's e-mail is not enough, could you somehow try contacting Chris to push the custom tarball to release?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, sil2100: just got a done reply from cwayne on the list of people in the last custom tarball message \o/
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, sil2100 so we're good, yes?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: we just have to wait for the next image to arrive I guess
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, nice
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: can you guys see the wheels in motion for that?
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> sil2100, 220 is the candidate? it looks like it contains the latest custom tarball
<sil2100> jibel: yeah
<sil2100> jibel: it's all good now
<sil2100> jibel: should we send Alex a separate e-mail?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 1 be published, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: publishing!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> grrr, the revert script is somehow broken
<sil2100> Ah, yeah, of course, the changes for absolute path changing from Robert weren't made with regards to the reverter
<sil2100> Will have to fix that today still
<ogra_> sil2100, did anyone look at the smoke results for krillin ... we still have quite a few scoperunner crashes (not to mention 21 test failures) ... i thik this needs to be zero for final
<vila> sil2100: #219 should be more complete now
<jibel> cihelp, can someone look why krillin 220 failed on the dashboard?
<jibel> ogra_, the number of failures is meaningless, the total number of tests changes every run.
<ogra_> jibel, once we release the nubmer needs to be zero regardless, this image will be a reference
<ogra_> s/will/should/
<jibel> ogra_, I don't disagree with that though.
<jibel> ogra_, we just don't know if it's better or not than previous builds
<ogra_> right, i mean we need it green for release so people can match against the officially released test results
<brendand> ogra_, how's that going to happen?
<psivaa_> jibel: it was because one of the devices is having some wifi setup failures all the time,
<ogra_> brendand, by fixing everyhting ... that should have had time planned for it
<ogra_> by the product team ...
<psivaa_> i've offlined that device and kicked off another run on that. the tests on the rest are running
<jibel> psivaa_, thanks
<brendand> ogra_, well if that's really required...
<ogra_> brendand, for a release ? well
<ogra_> i would expect it, yes
<ogra_> and i would expect to take it into account in time planning
<ogra_> if that didnt hapopen this time it at least needs to be done in the next planning round
<ogra_> the smoke results should be the reference for developers
<sil2100> There was no requirement and there is no way we can make that happen
<ogra_> :(((
<ogra_> this looks reaslly unprofessional imho
<ogra_> butu well
<sil2100> There is simply no way - we already made it barely for this release, if we put the autopilot work additionally to that we would still be in the middle
<sil2100> Not much we can do now sadly
<sil2100> And the deadlines don't care about our problems ;p
<brendand> ogra_, to put it bluntly, having a clean dashboard requires *everyone* to care about it
<ogra_> brendand, rifght, which is why you usually plan to have time (2 weeks or so) to have *everyone* work on fixing this ... in a professional setup at least :P
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> True true
<sil2100> satoris: ^ triple confirmed that the mediascanner2 upload fixes music-app and not introducing any regressions?
<satoris> sil2100: in the middle of doing that.
<satoris> sil2100: it seems that due to a sqlite limitation we can either have fully reliable dash scope updates or a music-app that works. Wanting both would require apparmor changes and possibly daemonification.
<sil2100> satoris: how did the situation look before?
<satoris> sil2100: when we started updates in scope did not work at all during scans, then they worked perfectly but music-app did not start, the current silo has working music-app and scope updates that work most of the time (but are reliable once the scan stops).
<sil2100> satoris: ok, to double confirm - is it better in scopes now than it was before the last upload?
<satoris> Most definitely yes. The simple delta is that then the updates did not work at all, now they work but not perfectly.
<satoris> sil2100: is the current silo acceptable then? I have tested everything else and they work. Can I mark it as tested (and put explanatory text about the scope unreliability to the status column)?
<sil2100> satoris: if the situation is better than it was before (when using the version before the one causing music-app issues), then it's fine
<satoris> sil2100: ack, that is exactly the case. Marking appropriately in the spreadsheet then.
<sil2100> \o/ Publishing then
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ping, could you quick-approve this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/target-qmake-extras/+merge/247852
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i made a mistake with the package architecture :/
<ogra_> zbenjamin, you are sure you want this package installed on every phone ?
<ogra_> sdk-libs is our framework
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  apply a bit more selfcriticsm ... atache pictures that you bash yourself :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  no, we want it on every click chroot
<ogra_> zbenjamin, bzoltan, then this is a NACK
<ogra_> sdk-libs is what we install on the phones
<ogra_> to ship the framework
<zbenjamin> ogra_: its part of the Qt mkspecs , and by this part of the framework
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ogra_: in that case we want it on ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<zbenjamin> ok
<bzoltan> let me fix the MR
<ogra_> zbenjamin, sure, but seedint it there means you install it (and all its dependencies) on every phone
<ogra_> bzoltan, that sounds about right, yeah
<zbenjamin> ogra_: bzoltan: ok as long as we have a solution
<bzoltan> ogra_: zbenjamin: sorry for the hustle .. now the MR is OK
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<om26er> boiko, can you comment on bug 1413604 please ?
<ubot5> bug 1413604 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "messaging app does not have pre-populated text when started from browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413604
<ogra_> FYI: i'm trigering a vivid build ...
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<sil2100> The mediascanner2 packages most probably migrated, so it's a good idea
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> well, i did it for something else (effectively need a bumped version number for another s-i server)
<imgbot> === IMAGE 81 building (started: 20150128-16:05) ===
<sil2100> Fine with me ;)
<plars> sil2100: I know a lot of the focus is on rtm right now, but I was just noticing that phablet-click-test-setup fails on vivid images for a long time now. I suppose that is known and just can't be addressed at the moment for some reason?
<sil2100> plars: hey, I saw that yesterday but didn't have time to look into that, but it seems there's still some problem with fetching bzr sources of a click package
<plars> sil2100: from the errors, it would appear that lp:ubuntu-terminal-app just doesn't have a latest tag to reference in the branch
<plars> bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: 'latest' does not exist in branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-terminal-app/
<plars> sil2100: which is probably just the manifest data in ubuntu-terminal-app telling it to pull "latest" rather than a revno
<ogra_> why does that work on rtm ?
<ogra_> i thought they both pull the same thing currently
<ogra_> oh ... probably becvause there is no terminal app in rtm
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ogra_: ;)
<sil2100> plars: ugh
<sil2100> plars: you're right
<sil2100> plars: I actually see in lp:ubuntu-terminal-app something like this:
<sil2100>     if(NOT BZR_REVNO)
<sil2100>         set(BZR_REVNO "latest")
<sil2100>     endif(NOT BZR_REVNO)
<sil2100> Where BZR_REVNO is used int the manifest
<sil2100> popey: ^
<plars> yeah
<sil2100> popey: do you know why it's like that?
<sil2100> popey: I suppose BZR_REVNO should be set somewhere to be the actual bzr rev instead, but grep returns no other results than thi
<sil2100> *this
<dbarth_> hi trainguards, can i have a vivid silo for line 61 please ? thank you
<sil2100> dbarth_: on it!
<dbarth_> ok
<pmcgowan> bfiller, silo 20 failed to build, was about to try it
<bfiller> pmcgowan: it's actually built correctly just reporeted as failed incorrectly
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ah ok
<popey> sil2100: meeting overrunning, will be there in a bit
<bfiller> pmcgowan: you'll need to stop sync-monitor and rm ~/.config/syncevolution after you install from here
<sil2100> popey: sure
<pmcgowan> bfiller, oh I thought this had the fix for that
<bfiller> pmcgowan: not yet, we're testing that now but not in a silo yet
<pmcgowan> bfiller, ok may wait to test that one if its coming soon
<popey> plars: which terminal branch are you building there which is failing?
<popey> plars: got a link to whatever failure log ?
<plars> popey: I'm not building anything that's what's in vivid images
<popey> plars: where does the click come from?
<popey> i just built it here and it builds fine, with the revno in the click file
<plars> popey: from the image
<popey> no, i mean, the click in the image, where did that come from.
<bzoltan> ogra_: If you are OK with this and merge it to the seeds then I will find somebody who could push  release -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/target-qmake-extras/+merge/247852
<plars> popey: through the normal process.  iirc they get built by some job in jenkins before image creation
<popey> ok, i dont know what that process is.
<popey> i suspect it may be using the old terminal app
<popey> not the new one.
<plars> popey: I think it would probably be https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/terminal-app-click/
<popey> yes, thats the wrong one.
<plars> popey: that's only a guess
<popey> it should be 0.7.41 which comes from lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot
<popey> plars: who can fix that?
<popey> I imagine someone on the ci help ping list?
<plars> popey: I think we can add a job to build the reboot one, if there's not one already. I'm not sure if something needs to change to pull the new one into the image though. That wouldn't be us if so
<popey> sil2100: do you know who can do that? ^
<plars> fginther: is this just a matter of changing the landing_candidate in the cu2d stack config? to the branch he points at above? or are these separate jobs
<fginther> plars, I've been adding a separate job for building clicks from the 'reboot' branch and keep the 'lp:ubuntu-terminal-app' job as is
<sil2100> popey: I think all the clicks are pulled in from the custom tarball now, no?
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ ? Since I might mix things up
<plars> fginther: popey: but the reboot branch *is* the official one now? Is there any reason to preserve the one that builds lp:ubuntu-terminal-app?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 81 DONE (finished: 20150128-17:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/81.changes ===
<fginther> plars, oh, I thought we needed to keep both branches alive. In that case it only makes since to have the one job and update the branch config there
<plars> fginther: I'll confirm with popey, but if so I need to modify the click job separate from the landing job right?
<popey> plars: we would like both terminal and reboot to build, but reboot should be the one in the image
<plars> popey: ok, I'll duplicate it then
<popey> thanks plars
<bzoltan> sil2100:  As the UITK from the silo1 will not land on RTM as now ... I think it is OK to free that silo and cancel the landing request
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150128-5379bdb.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150128-5379bdb.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20150128-5379bdb.ods
<john-mcaleely> new vivid tarball. with nice test results. is there a good time to push this sil2100 ? (vivid!)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I think now might be good - ogra_ you have everything you need in the image that built recently?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, sounds good
 * john-mcaleely gives ogra some time to respond...
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I'm pretty sure all is ok ;) Push it!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack :-)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed!
<john-mcaleely> thank you
<sil2100> \o/ thanks ;)
<cyphermox> sil2100: robru: freed silo 6, all of it has landed so don't mind the messages about stuff not out of proposed.
<robru> cyphermox: cool, thanks
<tedg> trainguards, could I get a vivid silo for line 63 please?
<tedg> No blurry silos, just vivid ones.
<robru> tedg: vivid 3
<tedg> robru, gracias señor
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<jibel> sil2100, it seems the package migrated: unity-plugin-scopes | 0.5.4+15.04.20150126~rtm.is.0.5.4+15.04.20150120~rtm-0ubuntu1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 221 building (started: 20150128-21:40) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 221 DONE (finished: 20150128-22:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/221.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-29
<ToyKeeper> robru, or anyone currently around: Do you know why rtm image 222 was built?  Are there additional fixes in it for this week's milestone?
<ToyKeeper> Perhaps just an automatic cron build?
<robru> ToyKeeper: wasn't me. This is about the correct time for a cron build
<jibel> sil2100, isn't cron disabled for rtm builds? there is a 222 but it looks identical to 221
<sil2100> jibel: was there anything released during the night? Since 221 is the build with the revert, right?
<jibel> sil2100, no, nothing else than the revert
<sil2100> Let me make sure it's disabled
<cjwatson> I've seen disagreement about whether cron should be disabled
<cjwatson> It's enabled at the moment, except on weekends
<cjwatson> 02 3 * * 1-5    DIST=ubuntu-rtm/14.09 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<cjwatson> Want it disabled?
<jibel> cjwatson, I think it's safer until RTM is released. sil2100 what do you think?
<sil2100> cjwatson: if you could disable it for the time being it would be great
<sil2100> At least we won't have any confusion as to which image to test
<sil2100> (and waste resources)
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks :)
<cjwatson> jibel,sil2100: done
<jibel> cjwatson, thank you
<popey> cihelp: weather appears to be failing to build... http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/
<vila> popey: /me looks
<popey> thanks
<vila> popey: since 	Dec 17, 2014 8:02:22 AM ?
<popey> looks that way
<vila> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-engineering-private/+junk/ubuntu-weather-app-private/".
<popey> what the hell is that?
<popey> :)
<vila> popey: a fallout for removing some access rights to the jenkins bot ?
<popey> oh, this is for the key i guess.
<ogra_> popey, core apps translations bein broken (music in german), do i talk to dpm about that ?
<popey> sounds plausible.
<popey> ogra_: only music, only german, or more widespread?
<ogra_> popey, only the "add to queue" button in german ...
<ogra_> it translates to "zu warteschleife hinzufügen" .... that streches across the whole screen
<popey> https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/remix/+pots/music-app/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<popey> ogra_: can you file a bug pls?
<ogra_> will do
<popey> thanks!
<popey> vila: who can fix that?
<popey> ogra_: does this (newer) revision fix it? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/remix/revision/818
<popey> i see new .de translations in it
<popey> msgstr "Zu Wiedergabeliste hinzufügen"
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/music-bug.png
<vila> popey: for now, fginther would be the most effective, I need to shadow him and document if this is not a one-off, filing a trello card to keep track
<popey> vila: thank you!
<popey> ouch ogra_
<popey> ogra_: yeah, file a bug pls
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. Yello! I know 2 songs of that band, probably the most known though - Oh Yeah is so surreal, heh
<sil2100> I wonder if all their songs are like that
<ogra_> heh, they are definitely all recognizeable by their sound
 * ogra_ grew up with yello :)
<dpm> ogra_, if you point me to the music app bug, then I'll assign it to German translators
<ogra_> dpm, will do
<dpm> great
<ogra_> (havent filed it yet)
<davmor2> ogra_: Oh Yeahhhhhhh!
<davmor2> ogra_: the sound track of ferris bueler on his magic day off :)
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> ogra_: that was my introduction to yello
<ogra_> sil2100, do you mind if i trigger a vivid build ?
<sil2100> ogra_: not at all, go ahead - what's up?
<ogra_> see other channel
<ogra_> thanks, kicked
<imgbot> === IMAGE 83 building (started: 20150129-12:35) ===
<dbarth_> trainguards hi, can i get a vivid silo for line 61 ?
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  libgcc1 : Depends: gcc-5-base (= 5-20150128-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ogra_> ok ... that vivid build wasnt happy at all
<cjwatson> ogra_: Yeah, attempting to sort that out again
<cjwatson> My previous override change apparently didn't take for some reason
<ogra_> ah, i just noticed the component-mistmatches mail
<cjwatson> Oh, archive-reports probably isn't happy because EVERYTHING was uninstallable so it tried to run chdist apt-get install on everything individually to find out why
<cjwatson> Let me force things so that I get updated repors
<cjwatson> *reports
<pmcgowan> sil2100, is 223 building yet?
<cjwatson> Not that this is supposed to be my problem now :P
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: See the conversation right now
<ogra_> well, 223 is RTM
<ogra_> shouldnt be affected by this
<cjwatson> Oh, sorry
<ogra_> but i dont think anyone asked for 223 yet
<pmcgowan> maybe no new tarball yet, just coming online
<ogra_> ah, thats only device tarball ?
<pmcgowan> custom to fix the factory id
<ogra_> ah
<sil2100> pmcgowan: not yet
<sil2100> I think it might take a while
<sil2100> pmcgowan: that's why Alex mentioned we're not suposed to stop testing the current onw
<sil2100> *one
<pmcgowan> sil2100, yep, talked with john as well
<boiko> sil2100: regarding silo 15 packaging changes, I just noticed I didn't rebuild dialer-app with aacid's last changes (removing the packaging changes)
<boiko> sil2100: let me rebuild dialer on that one
<sil2100> boiko: ah, ok, so I'll wait with the review then
<sil2100> Thanks for noticing
<dbarth_> hey trainguards, can i get a vivid silo for line 61 ?
<sil2100> dbarth_: on it!
<dbarth_> ty
<tedg> trainguards, can I please get a vivid silo for line 65?
<sil2100> tedg: sure ;)
<sil2100> dbarth_: ok, so the line wasn't set as ready for a silo - it is now I assume?
<sil2100> dbarth_: vivid I suppose?
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks!
<sil2100> ugh, lines are archiving now, might take a few moments before I assign a silo
<tedg> I was going to try and learn "Thank you" in Polish, but I don't think I can type this.
<tedg> sil2100, dziękuję
<tedg> <compose> e ,
<sil2100> Oh! Didn't know that non-PL locale can actually type 'ę', good to know :)
<sil2100> tedg: proszę bardzo
<sil2100> It's like "you're welcome"
<dbarth_> sil2100: yep
<dbarth_> sorry, my bad, i was checking if another branch could make it in the silo, and i left the other flags unchecked
<sil2100> Damn, the archiving takes ages, come ooon
<sil2100> I can't do anything while this is running
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150129-c75dcfb.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150129-c75dcfb.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150129-c75dcfb.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ^ as discussed in email, new rtm tarball for 223
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, so after this one we'll need the custom upload as well, right?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, order is not critical
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, and yes, a custom is also needed
<john-mcaleely> (also in email to qa-team)
<cjwatson> ogra_: gcc-5-base etc. should be happier now BTW
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks a lot
<robru> sil2100: what do you think about the ci-train cutover plan for tomorrow? is that a decent time as far as last-second rtm deadlines are concerned?
<sil2100> robru: ah, forgot to reply to that one
<sil2100> robru: personally I think that would be fine, but I agree with slangasek that it might be a bit late for informing people (even though there are no real consequences)
<sil2100> And, it's Friday ;)
<robru> sil2100: yeah, I personally think the short notice is ok because it should be such a minor interruption. ;-)
<robru> and I sooooo want to just be done with this
<robru> sil2100: ok I'm going to announce it right now ;-)
<sil2100> robru: ok, if you feel strongly about it then go ahead, just make sure to inform everyone that we will still have the old instance as a failsafe in case an urgent landing is needed
<robru> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> But so far it seems we should have a promotion today, so no stress
<robru> sil2100: great
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land. Train will be taken offline for maintenance at 20:00UTC Friday.
<ogra_> robru, CI train going down ? so there is a tunnel ahead, right ?
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, have you had a mail from cwayne about custom tarballs?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I believe the tarball does now exist
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hm, I don't see anything in my inbox
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: did you guys get any e-mail from cwayne about a custom tarball?
<robru> ogra_: heh
<jibel> sil2100, I didn't receive anything
<davmor2> sil2100: no we got an email from john-mcaleely for a device tarball
<john-mcaleely> ok, maybe he's doing his own QA
<john-mcaleely> (I can see the tarball in the -propsoed-ustomised channel
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: isn't it evening at his TZ already?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ~midnight his TZ
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: what will the custom tarball do that wasn't in the device tarball out of interest
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, there are two places that string must appear: android properties, and mmi dial codes
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, because of history, those are hard coded separately in the device tarball and custom tarball
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: right so yours does the android portion and cwaynes will do the mmi code right?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, exactly
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: just wanted to make sure we were all on the same page :)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, cool!
<davmor2> jibel, john-mcaleely, sil2100: device tarball seems good do we want to land bot together?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: what would happen if we just land the device tarball?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, nothing bad, but I would not want to promote with only one
<john-mcaleely> sor for -proposed, landing separately is fine
<john-mcaleely> so for, not 'sor for'
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ok, then I guess you can push the device tarball now since davmor2 gives a +1
<john-mcaleely> ack
<sil2100> We'll anyway promote #221 if anything ;)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, indeed
<ogra_> sil2100, btw, should we perhaps switch off cron for rtm ?
<davmor2> sil2100: I hope you mean 222
<sil2100> ogra_: it's switched off
<ogra_> i guess we dont need automated builds atm
<sil2100> davmor2: #222 is the same as #221
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> great then :)
<sil2100> ogra_: cjwatson disabled it for us in the morning ;)
<ogra_> ah, when i was still fighting with my DSL i guess :)
<davmor2> sil2100:  I know but that was what the last of the tests was on :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, device tarball pushed
<davmor2> so just custom to go
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, any way to diff the tarballs to show exact changeset?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, for custom? Not that I'm aware of
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks \o/
<davmor2> pmcgowan: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150129-c75dcfb.changes
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, for device, the gerrit keeps me honest
<davmor2> pmcgowan: chris normally email the changes
<pmcgowan> davmor2, sure but thats manual, wondered if we could easily see which files changed just to double confirm
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, for the custom, it has to decompose into things with manifests and versions
<john-mcaleely> sorry, pmcgowan ^
<john-mcaleely> for device, it's just a bunch of binaries
<sil2100> robru: meetong
<ogra_> sil2100, he is in the tunnel ...
<ogra_> (CI train going down etc etc)
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, whats the eta for the custom?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, gone vague. tarball is here, but cwane is now asleep
<ogra_> how dare he
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, I think the great-firewall ate his announcement
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, so we have it then?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, we do. 14.09-proposed-customizsed #303
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, so when do we kick off 223?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, need to kick that around with sil2100 & co
<robru> cjwatson: where was the documentation for generating rtm cowbuilder images?
<bfiller> fginther: can you help getting AP tests run for all MR's against lp:ubuntu-keyboard? Currently CI does not run autopilot and we've added them all now
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, so 223 exists, and is just the device tarball extra
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, I think the plan is for davmor2 to +1 the custom tarball, and let cwayne know that via email or postal mail across the great firewall
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, then cwayne will push the custom (~8hrs from now)
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, and then we will have 224, ready for some QA love and a second (hopefully) promotion
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, why does cwayne need to be involved? confused if we have the tarball now
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, he does the copy from one channel to another
<pmcgowan> and no one else can do that?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, apparently not
<pmcgowan> thats a problem
<cjwatson> robru: I don't know, sorry
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, agreed. in a few hours he gets on a plane for 14hrs
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, this does not sound like a good plan anymore, surely someone must be able to complete this?
<sil2100> robru: we had a jenkins job for that
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, agreed
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, it's the place we're in
<robru> sil2100: right, I'm looking at it now, but I don't know what options to pass it to get rtm images out of it. I only ever used it for ubuntu images.
<pmcgowan> seems our foundations guys must be able to assist
<john-mcaleely> maybe so. it's all a case of waht machine login where
<robru> cjwatson: what's the archive url for rtm?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: anyway, in the current state and plan we should be anyway ok, as the official 'second' promotion can wait till tomorrow
<fginther> bfiller, Sure, I'll get your request added and try to find someone to work on it
<cjwatson> robru: http://derived.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu-rtm/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I am concerned cwayne will wake up and go to the airport, but hard to know
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<bfiller> fginther: great, thanks
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we will promote #222 today (without the ID bits), john-mcaleely will give CKT a test image with the custom bits so they can do their testing today still and promoting officially tomorrow
<robru> cjwatson: is that documented anywhere?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, we'll have to make sure he gets the message
<pmcgowan> sil2100, provided someone lands the custom tarball, I do not understand how that works and why no one else cna do it
<sil2100> pmcgowan: but I'm sure he's aware that he needs to do the copy himself
<pmcgowan> sil2100, but why does he?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, surely someone on foundations or landing team can do this?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: that was the current process, we surely need this changed but no one else has the right permissions right now
<sil2100> I don't know the details though as I anyway didn't have much permissions in the image world, only now I'm getting nusakan access
<imgbot> === IMAGE 83 DONE (finished: 20150129-17:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/83.changes ===
<cjwatson> robru: I don't think it's anywhere really central, but it's in a few places like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/CrossCompile
<cjwatson> sil2100: this can't be a nusakan thing - cwayne doesn't have nusakan access
<cjwatson> if he's copying things it must be between the URLs that system-image fetches from
<cjwatson> somewhere under http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/ perhaps?
<cjwatson> The Gated jobs there seem to fetch files from the non-Gated ones, and be started by hand by cwayne, if that's any help
<cjwatson> It might be as simple as running those jobs
<cjwatson> ?
<robru> cjwatson: is "create a utopic chroot and then hack it to point at rtm" really the best way to create an rtm chroot?
<cjwatson> robru: the cleanest way is to do something like the hack in livecd-rootfs/live-build/auto/config to get debootstrap to use the proper script for it, but we never got round to cleaning that up and making it a bit easier to do
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940647/
<cjwatson> (obviously that's in live-build speak rather than something you'd want to do by hand, but it's mangleable ...)
<robru> cjwatson: yeah we also have some kind of weird hack for improvising a debootstrap script when there isn't one, but it doesn't seem to work for RTM.
<robru> cjwatson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/cupstream2distro/view/head:/chroot-tools/create-chroot
<cjwatson> the hack above does work for RTM, since it's used in all your image builds
<cjwatson> robru: I think that just needs to link in devices.tar.gz and functions too
<robru> cjwatson: hmmmm
<cjwatson> oh, except you cp -a to start with
<robru> cjwatson: yeah, so we would already have that stuff
<cjwatson> maybe DIST is ubuntu-rtm/14.09 rather than 14.09?  in that case you'd need to strip the distribution
<cjwatson> that's the only thing I can see that could be wrong there
<Laney> I used stgraber's Launchpad chroot scripts to get one when I needed to do it a few weeks back
<robru> Laney: where can I find those?
<robru> cjwatson: yeah I find this really confusing. the existing pbuilder chroots we have in the train are '14.09-amd64', not sure what you're saying about DIST. I set $DIST as 14.09 to run the script
<robru> cjwatson: if I just symlink 14.09->gutsy is that expected to work? because I'm getting "Release signed by unknown key" even though I imported the key...
<cjwatson> robru: Oh, yeah, it has a different signing key.  debootstrap probably needs to be invoked with a suitable --keyring
<cjwatson> The Launchpad chroots are linked from e.g. https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/amd64
<cjwatson> Or "manage-chroot" from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<robru> cjwatson: https://pastebin.canonical.com/124563/ I don't understand why debootstrap doesn't like the key.
<cjwatson> IIRC stgraber's scripts are in the "sbuild-launchpad-chroot" package
<cjwatson> robru: Dinnertime, sorry
<cjwatson> robru: debootstrap doesn't use the apt keyring from the host system though.  You have to pass it the --keyring option
<cjwatson> Or at least it doesn't use apt-key's keyring
<cjwatson> The default is /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<cjwatson> So apt-key is totally irrelevant
<robru> cjwatson: ok thanks
<bzoltan_> robru:  if you have a sec  would you please publish the silo17?
<robru> bzoltan_: hm, needs a core dev ack
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: anybody around for a core dev ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1+15.04.20150128.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<bzoltan_> robru:  Yes, I know... dholbach was the sponsor of this change, but he is off now
<robru> bzoltan_: oh did he approve the diff already?
<bzoltan_> robru:  not this one
<robru> ah ok
<fginther> popey, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/ is building again
<mterry> robru, that all->any change looks odd, let me sanity check it
<popey> thanks fginther
<bzoltan_> robru:  he was helping with the seeds change this one needed
<bzoltan_> mterry:  the story there is that it needs to install to the right path the files
<mterry> bzoltan_, ah yes, it installs into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu for example
<bzoltan_> mterry:  and with all it installs to that path even on i386... what is wronmg
<mterry> robru, sure, looks fine then
<robru> mterry: thanks!
<bzoltan_> mterry:  thank you a lot.... this is anyway only for Vivid :) as the real release of the SDK is when I backport to LTS and Utopic
<mterry> :)
<robru> cjwatson: hm, it seems I got rtm image creation to work finally https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/StagingTrain#Creating_RTM_Cowbuilder_in_New_Instance
<cjwatson> that seems an unwise way to do it.  it will be overwritten by ubuntu-keyring upgrades.
<cjwatson> robru: you should be arranging to pass --keyring to debootstrap.
<cjwatson> it has a perfectly good command-line option for this - no need to edit files in /usr
<sil2100> jibel: thanks for the report!
<sil2100> pmcgowan, ogra_: it seems we have green light for promotion
<robru> cjwatson: well it's only needing a one-off solution. if ubuntu-keyring blows away the key we can just import it again later. this is a "once per cycle" sort of command, not used daily.
<robru> cjwatson: it has a perfectly good commandline argument that I have no control over because I'm not calling it directly. some other tool is wrapping it away from me
<sil2100> ogra_: could you push the promotion buttons on #222 krillin and its mako and emulator equivalents?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel fantastic
<jibel> ogra_, krillin 222, mako 185, x86 179
<ogra_> thanks, gimme a minute when i'm not distracted by other channels :)
<cjwatson> robru: *shrug* ok, just a code review comment effectively
<cjwatson> robru: you do have control over it though, surely, create-chroot is already passing --debootstrapopts, would just need another instance of that option
<cjwatson> that causes cowbuilder to pass it through
<robru> cjwatson: ah, hmm
<cjwatson> anyway whatever, my main concern is people cloning-and-hacking the stuff from the playbook to places that aren't quite so one-off
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #15 Promoted !! ===
<ogra_> (that is: krillin 222, mako 185, emulators 179)
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel ^^ in case you missed it, promotion done
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> *\o/*
<ogra_> what about es ?
<sil2100> ogra_: from what I heard we don't have es anymore, everything is in the main channel
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> thats really good news
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: aaaand we have a +1 on the custom tarball o/
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: thanks guys!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so, if cwayne is a creature of habit, he wakes in 1hr 10 mins time
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> ;)
<john-mcaleely> yes, thanks guys!
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yes, es is history
<john-mcaleely> (for now)
<ogra_> \o/
 * ogra_ waits for -cn then 
<davmor2> ogra_: the ES scopes and click are back in the default image again
<ogra_> cwayne, !
<cwayne> ogra_, ruh roh, what went wrong?
<ogra_> you were gone
<ogra_> we were missing  you !
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, {big hugs}
<cwayne> sil2100, davmor2 so I'm good to push it seems?
<sil2100> cwayne: woohooo! Hey! ;)
<cwayne> heyo
<sil2100> cwayne: if we tested the right thing then you're ok to push it!
<davmor2> cwayne: you awesome dude you!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJDGcxAf9D8
<davmor2> sil2100: I got the instruction from john-mcaleely
<cwayne> sil2100, is there a question whether or not you tested the right thing?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ^ see that's how you pick appropriate music for the situation ;)
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, there is not
<davmor2> cwayne: no but I needed to know what to test :)
<cwayne> well okay then :D
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, he tested what you telegramed me :-)_
<sil2100> cwayne: davmor2 tested what was ready in the channel, so I suppose that was that ;D
<sil2100> cwayne: push teh buttonz!
<davmor2> cwayne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942086/
<cwayne> davmor2, sorry, I tried to send out an email, I thought it went through but it turns out it didn't :/
<cwayne> china network is worst network.
<davmor2> and now they block cwayne completely for talking out of line :)
<john-mcaleely> lol
<john-mcaleely> this channel is marked ground
<cwayne> the button has been pushed
<john-mcaleely> \o/
<cwayne> so now if i get taken care of by the chinese govt, my final task has been completed :D
<john-mcaleely> lol
<john-mcaleely> thanks cwayne
<davmor2> cwayne, sil2100, ogra_, john-mcaleely, jibel, jfunk, pmcgowan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWLIgjB9gGw
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, lol
<pmcgowan> davmor2, wow I already have that queued up!
<pmcgowan> lol
<sil2100> Oh my
<davmor2> sil2100: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-GLuydiMe4
<pmcgowan> davmor2, that was my second choice to I'm so glad but I like Cream
<sil2100> ogra_: mako and emulator promoted image numbers are one number behind, right? So they're #14?
<ogra_> only emulators i think
<ogra_> mako should be 15
<sil2100> Ah, ok :)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY
<pmcgowan> davmor2, now you're scaring me
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: do you think we should promote #224 today still or wait until tomorrow?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: what?? Moi ?? I'm celebrating round one long way to go till we get to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92cwKCU8Z5c
<sil2100> What are the requirements?
<pmcgowan> awesome
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, I'd wait
<sil2100> Ok, then at least we can have some sanity testing done on the image tomorrow then
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, we'll send 224 to the OEM to pre-check all those strings. lets get a +1 from them before promotion
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: +1
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, some sanity tomorrow sounds good
<john-mcaleely> testing even!
<ogra_> hmm, weather is still 100km off for me :(
<john-mcaleely> is it better weather?
<ogra_> i thought that was supposed to be fixed for final
<ogra_> no, usually worse
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> it's a feature then. not a bug
<ogra_> heh
<pmcgowan> ogra_, thats the scope thats off?
<pmcgowan> thats why I use the app and enter my location
<ogra_> pmcgowan, if i tap on the start page on the weather it gets me to the weather channel scope
<davmor2> ogra_: refresh it
<ogra_> and thats usually some IP handover point ~60-100km away (depends which one)
<ogra_> seemingly it uses geoip data
<ogra_> davmor2, i just rebooted after upgrade ... do i still need to refresh ?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it isn't, it is the ISP location normally mine is preston on wifi and the City of Westminister on cellular
<pmcgowan> davmor2, what isn't?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, but i want to see the right info on my start page :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, agreed
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I get the same thing if I hit the add my location in the weather app rather than hit add a city,  Once you refresh it does an agps scan and then gets it right in hte scope
<ogra_> i dont use the weather app (i wouldnt use the weather scope either if it wasnt in there)
<pmcgowan> its showing me a city I dont even know where it is
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> thats where here maps come in handy :)
<ogra_> its like an adventure game ... discover your phone
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I think the scope and weather app both do a geolcue look up initial when the app/system starts
<davmor2> when you refresh it is a gps location look up
<ogra_> not here
<ogra_> https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Kassel/Bad+Arolsen/@51.3480364,9.0908877,11z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x47bb3f4e9f7a6c1d:0x2f84633d58221747!2m2!1d9.4797461!2d51.3127114!1m5!1m1!1s0x47bb0b17f3f2b82b:0x422435029b0b100!2m2!1d9.0125506!2d51.3798641?hl=de
<ogra_> i live in kassel ...
<ogra_> (it actually picked a close one this time)
<davmor2> ogra_: it does for me, try opening here first maybe it has to have gps triggered first
<pmcgowan> davmor2, not working
<pmcgowan> 90 mi away
<ogra_> nope, didnt change
<davmor2> ogra_: maybe you need to leave your bunker ;)
<ogra_> its cold and wet outside ... :P
<ogra_> and dark !
<john-mcaleely> there, or 100klicks away?
<john-mcaleely> :-P
<ogra_> the dark i can see ...
<ogra_> the cold and wet i'm informed about by catmail ... their fur is wet and cold if they come in
<john-mcaleely> lol
<davmor2> right I'm off but I'll leave you with htis https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=998P6HEzCdI
 * ogra_ finds it funny hos the title says "(HQ)"
<ogra_> digitized 4:3 VHS video ... in "H" "Q"
<ogra_> s/hos/how/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-30
<imgbot> === IMAGE 84 building (started: 20150130-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 84 DONE (finished: 20150130-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/84.changes ===
<bzoltan_> are any of the trainguards around?
<robru> bzoltan_: one sec
<bzoltan_> robru: Do you actually ever sleep, dude ? :)
<robru> bzoltan_: on weekends mostly ;-)
<bzoltan_> robru: who is your dealer? :D
<robru> bzoltan_: I'm high on life! Silo 0 for you
<bzoltan_> robru:  that is a good one :) and thanks
<robru> bzoltan_: you're welcome
<bzoltan_> robru:  Could you please publish the silo0? I just finished the testing.
<robru> bzoltan_: fast ;-)
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the sanity testing so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm testing the factory image I spotted one minor glitch that joc is just seeing if he can confirm for me other than that good so far
 * sil2100 jumps out for lunch and some errands
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> sil2100: john-mcaleely, jibel: sanity passed on the factory 224, 1 minor issue discovered https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1416370 this maybe because the image hw clock is set to 0's and gallery hadn't updated the date, joc couldn't reproduce on a UTC formatted device nor could I on a standard flashed image last night
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416370 in content-hub "potential race on first run in gallery app" [Undecided,New]
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, davmor2 jibel can we get together with AK when he's awake, and discuss the details of how this will be released?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: oh I don't know about that ;)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: it should be fine :)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, I have every confidence :-)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I meant the meeting :)
<john-mcaleely> lol
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I have a problem. i do not understand why we do not have armhf release of this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras
 * bzoltan_ is panicing 
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_:   [30.01 12:37:26] -*- sil2100 jumps out for lunch and some errands
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: 30 mins ago :/
 * zbenjamin is in panic too
<Laney> yes you do:  ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras | 3.1.1+15.04.20150130-0ubuntu1 | vivid/universe | armhf
<Laney> packages.ubuntu.com just shows the main architectures, not those on ports.ubuntu.com
<bzoltan_> Laney: you are right
<bzoltan_> Get:1 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ vivid/universe ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras armhf 3.1.1+15.04.20150130-0ubuntu1 [4170 B]
<bzoltan_> so why it is not available in click chroots
<Laney> The command I used was rmadison -aarmhf -svivid ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  I know what the problem is... how the chroot.py builds the click chroots
<bzoltan_> mvo: we have a problem...
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: awesome :(
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  so the click tries to install the ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:armhf
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: yes
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  it feels as if click would install it before enabling the ports sources
<zbenjamin> hmm
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  wait a sec
 * zbenjamin waits 
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  problems solved
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: yeps its looking good here too :D
<jibel> john-mcaleely, np, ping me when you want to meet with AK
<mvo> bzoltan_: we do? again?
<bzoltan_> mvo:  no, nothing... I am an idot :) so nothing new
<sil2100> bzoltan_: Ill be back in up to an hour - how bad is it?
<sil2100> Whats up?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  you mean how badly idiot I am? :D I made my own problem, I discovered it and I have fixed it...
<sil2100> Glad to hear that! Don't worry, we all get confused sometimes ;p
<sil2100> davmor2, john-mcaleely: I should be back home in an hour, so I would be ready for a meeting if anything
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, sounds good
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bug 1416293 could need some CSI love
<ubot5> bug 1416293 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu RTM) "android container should not enable adb and mtp from default.prop" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416293
<pmcgowan> looking
<ogra_> CSI Boston at work :)
<ogra_> === IMAGE #16 Promoted !!! ===
<ogra_> (that is only krillin 224)
<ogra_> jibel, john-mcaleely, sil2100 ^^^
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, \o/
<john-mcaleely> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> np :)
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> ogra_, thanks!
<sil2100> Does anyone know who we should poke during popey's absence for apps like clock-app?
<sil2100> nik90: hey!
<sil2100> nik90: once you're around - I noticed that the ubuntu-clock-app autopilot tests on smoketesting just all fail basically
<sil2100> nik90: for rtm
<sil2100> I'm sure it's the same for vivid as well
<popey_> Hey sil2100 pinged about clock?
<popey_> Did he get an answe
<popey_> +r?
<sil2100> popey_: hey! :)
<sil2100> popey_: didn't get an answer yet, but it's about autopilot tests for the clock-app
<sil2100> They seem to be failing badly on rtm (both mako and krillin)
<popey_> What is the issue?
<popey_> Is balloons about?
 * balloons is quietly looking at it
<popey_> Thanks
<brendand> sil2100, on device they've been failing for a long time
<brendand> sil2100, it's because of the location prompt
<balloons> interesting
<brendand> here's a fix but it's not really right: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, brendand, ogra_: anything important needed to discuss today?
<ogra_> not from me
<ogra_> do you want to skip ?
<davmor2> we need to party like it's 1999 but other than that not that I'm aware of oh Vivid is broken no wifi
<sil2100> I'm thinking about it, since maybe it would be nice to relax a bit from meetings today since the milestone has been reached
<ogra_> hahahahahaha
 * ogra_ is in meetings back to back since 2h already 
<sil2100> Sorry for the sarcasm then
<sil2100> ;)
<nik90> sil2100: hey sry, I am in India for the next 2 weeks on personal hols. I can only take a look after I come back
<sil2100> nik90: hey! Thanks, no worries, it seems to be a known issue
<ogra_> nik90, oh, not coming to london ?!?
<nik90> ogra_: I can't :/  .. This was a rather urgent trip that I had to take
<ogra_> damn
<davmor2> sil2100: so no meeting then just to be clear on this?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm not sure if john-mcaleely invites Alex to it
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, sil2100 no meeting
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel, john-mcaleely, ogra_, robru, brendand: let's cancel this meeting then
<sil2100> Have a nice evening ;)
<davmor2> \o/
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<robru> sil2100: sounds good to me!
<sil2100> hmmm
 * sil2100 looks if he can cancel the events on the calendar
<ogra_> sil2100, enjoy
<sil2100> ogra_: still lots of things to do sadly ;)
<ogra_> same here
<sil2100> Happy Friday o/
<robru> infinity: hey, when you get a sec, can you go into the archive account at snakefruit, edit ~/cu2d/run.sh, and s/91.189.92.54/jenkins.ci-train.ubuntu.com/ ? We'll be migrating away from that IP shortly, and the domain already points at that IP for now, so it should be harmless to edit that now rather than later.
<cyphermox> robru: do you have a few landings where it would be useful to kick off another vivid image? I've just uploaded a fixed NM for a wifi issue on mako, it might be good to get that out asap... though not just now since it's not yet made it to the release.
<sil2100> cyphermox: I would say let's build a new image
<sil2100> The wifi brokenness is top priority
<cyphermox> ok, but like I said, not just now ;)
<cyphermox> it's vivid, so I can trigger it once things are ready.
<sil2100> Not much landing today, but yeah, once you have the fix migrated I'm +1 on that ;)
<cyphermox> cool.
<infinity> robru: Ahh, I was under the impression I was doing the switch at 2000UTC.
<infinity> robru: Done.  I assume you don't need me now, you'll just get IS to do the switch in DNS when the time comes?
<infinity> robru: And revert the same if things go badly?
<robru> infinity: yeah, exactly. I originally thought I needed you at 2000UTC to change IPs, but now that I've learned we had this DNS all along, yeah, IS can just cutover the DNS and cut back if necessary.
<robru> infinity: thanks!
<robru> dbarth_: https://code.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/signon-plugin-oauth2/packaging/+merge/247826 need your approval here
<robru> boiko: I see you have a build job running, that's fine, but just so you know we're taking the train offline for maintenance in 1.5 hours.
<boiko> robru: that's fine, will the PPAs be off too?
<robru> boiko: no no, the PPAs are fine. it's just jenkins itself going down
<boiko> robru: that's ok, I think the job will still finish before that
<robru> boiko: looks like it's already done ;-)
<boiko> robru: actually, it is finished already
<boiko> robru: yep, thanks for the heads up :)
<robru> boiko: but if something goes wrong and you need to rebuild, better sneak that in now rather than later ;-)
<boiko> robru: that's ok, that silo will still take quite some time to land, I won't finish until Monday
<robru> boiko: ok cool
<davmor2> sil2100: did you kick a new imag eyet for vivid?
 * sil2100 looks into the proposed pocket
<davmor2> sil2100:  there is another bug in vivid too for some reason the volume osd pops up on boots
<sil2100> davmor2: it seems network-manager still didn't migrate
 * davmor2 shakes his fist at cyphermox it's bound to be his fault ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: the autopkgtests are still running ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, cyphermox is on it and he'll build a new image once he sees his package migrated
<cyphermox> yeah, just give it time ;)
<davmor2> sil2100, cyphermox: Man now I have to be patient too, you guys are so demanding ;)
 * cyphermox shakes fist at autopkgtests
<cyphermox> amd64 still sometimes time out
 * davmor2 hands cyphermox the blame pointy stick and points him in pitti's direction, He has EOW'd so it's no good to you but meh you know it's the thought that counts ;)
<cyphermox> no, it's not his fault either
<cyphermox> augh
<cyphermox> timed out again, just on amd64... the timeout should already be way long enough
<robru> charles: bad timing I'm afraid, train is going down in 15
<charles> robru, no worries
<charles> just getting it in the spreadsheet for when train comes back
<robru> charles: ok cool. shouldn't be too too long
<kenvandine> charles, thanks for adding the landing to the spreadsheet
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land. Train is currently offline for maintenance.
<kenvandine> charles, but we shouldn't mark it as tested yet, we haven't tested the build in the silo
 * charles unsets that cell
<kenvandine> not that the results should be different :)
<kenvandine> thx
<charles> they shouldn't be different, but you're right; there's the procedure
<robru> charles: kenvandine: ok queuebot and the dashboard haven't caught up with the new train yet, but I assigned you guys silo 6 and triggered a build just to make sure stuff is working. please don't trigger any jobs yet but you can watch the build if you want: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-1-build/117/console
<robru> charles: kenvandine: heh, spoke too soon, seems like the firewall is blocking some critical connections yet
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome!
<alex-abreu> robru, so we cannot build yet?
<robru> alex-abreu: no it won't work yet
<alex-abreu> robru, yeah I tried a few times unsuccessfully and saw your discussion w/ kenvandine above
<robru> alex-abreu: what silo?
<alex-abreu> robru, 28
<robru> alex-abreu: k, same error I got with ken
<robru> well, there's queuebot and the dashboard working ;-)
<robru> just one last hole to poke in the firewall and then it should all be good to go
<robru> bfiller: ooooh nice timing, will attempt to publish that shortly (just getting the last of the train back online)
<bfiller> robru: nice
<alex-abreu> robru, will it be possible to build soonish?
<robru> alex-abreu: yeah should be.
<robru> alex-abreu: it's just a firewall issue, I don't understand what firewall IS uses but it takes like 30 minutes for changes to take effect, so it's a bit slow for us to keep iterating on this until it works
<robru> alex-abreu: if you want to follow along, watch this page: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/546/console when that eventually succeeds, it'll be safe to try your build job
<robru> alex-abreu: ok try now
<cyphermox> robru: so you rebuilt all of citrain?
<robru> cyphermox: rebuilt? no
<robru> redeployed
<cyphermox> fwiw, I'd kick off an image now unless you feel it's a bad idea?
<cyphermox> it's to fix the wifi issue
<robru> cyphermox: I have no opinion on the image building situation
<cyphermox> ok
<imgbot> === IMAGE 85 building (started: 20150130-22:25) ===
<robru> alex-abreu: ^^ I can think of no reason that this one would fail
<robru> kenvandine: hey are you around? what happened in silo 15? you triggered a build there?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Ubuntu-RTM landing gates closed - only approved silos allowed to land.
<robru> hm, phantom status
<robru> alex-abreu: ^ success
<robru> infinity: around? seems like excuses hasn't been updated in nearly an hour and half. can you check on that?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 85 DONE (finished: 20150130-23:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/85.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-01-31
<infinity> robru: Looks fine to me.  Sometimes the publisher takes a bit longer.
<robru> infinity: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#camera-app says 22:07 which was 2 hours ago...
<robru> infinity: apologies if that's normal, I'm used to it being like every 30 minutes or so
<imgbot> === IMAGE 86 building (started: 20150131-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 86 DONE (finished: 20150131-03:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/86.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-01
<imgbot> === IMAGE 87 building (started: 20150201-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 87 DONE (finished: 20150201-03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/87.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-01
<Saviq> jibel, hey, what's the verdict on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/877 - will you guys be testing it for OTA9.5 or not? (/me lost in when was the image supposed to be spinned)
<jibel> Saviq, it's in the list of updates to land when it's ready.
<jibel> Saviq, the image was supposed to be ready Friday night but there are still lot of landings in the pipe for today
<Saviq> jibel, it won't show up in your "QA Ready" queue automagically, I mentioned on Friday that we've one last flaky test that Britney marked a Regression now
<Saviq> but I would rather not block that silo on that, if possible - it's our first silo that has Pass elsewhere anyway
<Saviq> jibel, would you be willing to overlook the Britney result (since there's no way to restart...), we'll have a fix for the test with the next silo
<sil2100> hm, right, no retry button in the train version of Britney
<sil2100> morphis: hey! You back again with us? :) We'd need silo 45 ready for QA today and, of course, the bluetooth issues on mako solved
<morphis> sil2100: hey, yeah, I am back :-)
<morphis> sil2100: then let me approve silo 45
<jibel> Saviq,the failure is with unity8 and the new gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas. Are you sure it's a flaky test?
<morphis> sil2100: you have a bug url for the mako bluetooth issue?
<jibel> sil2100, google don't like me today
<Saviq> jibel, yes, see it passed on xenial, and it's known to be flaky
<Saviq> we've even a fix for it in that silo, but apparently not enough
<sil2100> morphis: sure, LP: #1539566
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530807 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1539566 Bluetooth cannot be activated on Nexus 7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530807
<sil2100> jibel: we're waiting, no worries ;)
<morphis> sil2100: which is a indicator bug ...
<morphis> assigned to charles
<sil2100> hmm, ok, this changed, my last understanding was: "introduced by hybris"
<morphis> sil2100: who said that?
<sil2100> morphis: ok, so it seems someone mistakingly duped the bug
<sil2100> morphis: this is the right one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1539566
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1539566 in Canonical System Image "Bluetooth dead on mako and flo." [Critical,New]
<morphis> sil2100: I see
<jibel> Saviq, is bug 1536714 as part of silo 19?
<ubot5`> bug 1536714 in Canonical System Image "Fix the user login experience on the greeter" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536714
<morphis> sil2100: on it
<jibel> Saviq, ^ FYI, I forced 'ready for qa'
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: looks like silo 12 isn't really landed yet
<morphis> MPs aren't merged etc.
<sil2100> Oh?
<sil2100> Ok, it's blocked in -proposed
<morphis> sil2100: where can I see that?
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#libhybris <- kwin, as we discussed
<morphis> sil2100: yes, so we're blocked on them dropping the dependency?
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess we'd need them to upload that ASAP
<sil2100> I could force-merge the silo now, but this needs to be resolved anyway
<morphis> sil2100: I need to do another MP for bluetooth-touch
<morphis> I can just mark the other MP as prerequisite
<morphis> sil2100: ok, that not-merged MP prevents me now from generating a new package in another silo as it wants the version we released to the overlay ppa already in the changelog
<sil2100> morphis: could you poke the kwin guys to fix that ASAP?
<sil2100> I mean, we don't have to wait for them to do that, but I want the package to be unblocked as soon as possible
<morphis> sil2100: I did already over in #kubuntu-devel
<morphis> sil2100: but no sign yet
<sil2100> Ok, if you'll be the guard of this happening, I'll force-merge the silo as it's critical for us, but I don't want hybris to be blocked in -proposed for too long
<sil2100> morphis: did you check the autopkgtest output to make sure that this is the reason for the failure?
<morphis> sil2100: basically kwin fails to compile its hybris support
<sil2100> Ok, yeah, saw complile failures, but if it's the hybris bits then ok
<sil2100> Force merging
<sil2100> Arghhh
<sil2100> morphis: could you make phablet-team or something similar the owner of lp:bluetooth-touch ?
<morphis> sil2100: sure
<morphis> sil2100: done
<sil2100> morphis: hm, I still see lp:bluetooth-touch is under your LP name, you'd have to change the branch's membership
<sil2100> morphis: so 'change branch details' and maybe ownership there would help
<sil2100> Since the train needs to have access to the branch
<morphis> sil2100: really?
<morphis> I though it is just lp:bluetooth-touch
<sil2100> morphis: the alias is lp:bluetooth-touch, but currently the branch is lp:~morphis/bluetooth-touch/trunk
<morphis> ah
<sil2100> So only you can upload to it
<morphis> changed that
<morphis> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/bluetooth-touch/trunk
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> THanks, let me re-run the force merge
<morphis> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> morphis: all should be merged and landed
<morphis> sil2100: awesome!
<Mirv> I guess someone correctly handled my mistaken xenial builds in 012 from 3h ago by deleting them, maybe it was train and no-one even noticed :)
<Mirv> I should have uploaded them to the 011
<Mirv> it really looks to me excellent timing and sil2100 didn't notice the last three lines at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-3-merge-clean/2/console and even train didn't notice them before deleting them :)
<sil2100> uh oh ;)
<sil2100> During merge and clean no publishings happen anyway
<sil2100> The silo was published last week, it just didn't migrate - so no risk was involved and the train just removed those packages
<Mirv> right it do, and I was puzzled when I noticed I had used wrong dput and the silo was even empty when I looked there
<sil2100> hah
<Saviq> jibel, no, that bug is not part of it
<jibel> Saviq, it is still planned for this OTA?
<jibel> it's the last remaining critical for 9.5
<Saviq> jibel, not on my side, but I've been trying to find out how to set GECOS for the phablet user
<Saviq> jibel, but nobody seems to know where does the user creation happen...
<Saviq> somewhere during image build, that I know
<Saviq> but wasn't able to find out where exactly, and what to change
<jibel> Saviq, there apparently http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/01-setup_user.chroot
<jibel> this hook is executed during the creation of the rootfs
<sil2100> We didn't modify those parts recently
<sil2100> At least I don't remember seeing that modified
<Saviq> sil2100, well, yeah, we should, we need GECOS on the user :)
<Saviq> to say something different than "phablet"
<Saviq> sil2100, as per bug #1536714
<ubot5`> bug 1536714 in Canonical System Image "Fix the user login experience on the greeter" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536714
<sil2100> hm, ok
<sil2100> I'll take a look at this bug, but do we know the details of what exactly should it include for phablet?
<Saviq> sil2100, "Ubuntu" afaict, let me confirm
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, I tried setting GECOS here and realized there's something missing in the middle as well, still getting just the user name on the greeter
<Saviq> so we need to investigate that
<sil2100> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> but it should be set nevertheless
<Saviq> I mean to Ubuntu, for now
<sil2100> I can push the changes to the GECOS if needed (just need to know what design wants to be visible there) on the livecd-rootfs side
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: when we land silo 45 which has vivid/xenial packages for pulseaudio, can we wait with the xenial one a bit more than with the vivid one?
<sil2100> morphis: you mean, not releasing it along with the silo?
<morphis> if that is possible
<morphis> sil2100: I know that davmor2 doesn't want me to touch the silo until he is done with testing but we have to do another change for xenial before we can land it
<sil2100> morphis: hm, that might be hard, it's possible but only if we remove the xenial packages from the silo...
<sil2100> morphis: but, we can always publish those manually to vivid
<sil2100> By manually copying
<sil2100> So hm, I guess we could do that
<morphis> davmor2: you already started testing silo 45?
<davmor2> morphis: I'm not no I already have my hands full with 24 and 19
<morphis> davmor2: ok
<morphis> sil2100: then we might not need that if I get the pulse package fixed in time :-)
<sil2100> Phew ;)
<sil2100> Well, we can do it with the manual copies, but I prefer to do full releases as then all the proper history is recorded
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> rvr, pong
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm testing silo 14... When opening a new tab, top sites and bookmarks are not highlighted by default.
<oSoMoN> rvr, is that with a narrow layout or wide one?
<rvr> oSoMoN: Wide
<rvr> oSoMoN: See screenshot here https://trello.com/c/bJLXKx8T/2715-925-ubuntu-landing-014-webbrowser-app-osomon
<oSoMoN> rvr, right, that’s because the address bar has focus by default, which is expected, but if you press the Down arrow key, it should focus the view below
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ahh, let me see
<oSoMoN> rvr, bug #1539176 is about making the selection highlight more prominent, it’s not about focusing the new tab view by default
<ubot5`> bug 1539176 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "highlighting of selected item not visible with external monitor" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539176
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ok
<rvr> oSoMoN: Then, approving the silo. Everything else seems ok.
<sil2100> Woo
<jgdx> ltinkl, hey, any luck chasing down the merge conflicts in silo 51?
<ltinkl> jgdx, working on it (the MPs are under review, I had to throw on more into the mix)
<jgdx> ltinkl, okay, great.
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: the packaging changes in silo 14 were already approved by jdstrand, so it should be good to publish (see https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/bottom-edge-mouse/+merge/284283)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<Mirv> found the approval too
<sil2100> Look good anyway
<morphis> sil2100: ok, fixed silo 45, we can now land it for both
<seb128> charles, the indicator publication  failed https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-2-publish/10/console
<seb128> 2016-02-01 15:35:28,969 ERROR Publish failed: Unexpected upload at destination.
<seb128> I guess I can override the no change upload from La_ney
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, Bug #1536714 is between unity8 and livecd-rootfs then: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/livecd-rootfs/ubuntu-real-name/+merge/284637 https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/display-real-name/+merge/284635
<ubot5`> bug 1536714 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Fix the user login experience on the greeter" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536714
<Saviq> jibel, so unless you guys fail silo 15 (please don't!) we'll have to land post-9.5
<Saviq> or well, if you fail silo 15 I assume it'd be post-9.5 anyway :P
<mterry> Saviq, :(
<Saviq> mterry, j/k, it's not looking bad
<rvr> morphis: Hi
<rvr> morphis: I'm testing pulseaudio (silo 45)
<morphis> rvr: oh good
<rvr> morphis: This test case fails, both in OTA9 and with the silo, so no regression. Is it known? "turn the bluetooth device off. The audio from music-app should automatically move to the internal speaker"
<morphis> rvr: ota9 means you installed the silo not on rc-proposed?
<rvr> morphis: Right, OTA9 means "stable" :)
<rvr> morphis: I have my own krillin for personal use, and just checked
<ltinkl> jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/938 building
<morphis> rvr: so you have a A2DP speaker or a headset connected, right?
<rvr> morphis: Right
<rvr> morphis: The audio is placed correctly in the bluetooth speaker
<rvr> morphis: But when it's switched off, track doesn't continue to be played in the device
<rvr> It stops
<morphis> rvr: ah
<morphis> that is known
<morphis> its the same also for HFP when you do calls
<morphis> rvr: but can't find the bug currently
<morphis> rvr: but if you play the track again its played from the speaker?
<morphis> the internal one I mean
<rvr> morphis: Yes, if I tap "play" it continues playing in the device
<morphis> good
<morphis> then yes, that is a known thing
<rvr> Ok
<morphis> but would be good if you can file another bug, I will mark it as duplicated if I find the original one
<morphis> but its nothing easy to fix as it requires a bigger rework of the actual routing to move streams properly
<rvr> Doing it
<jgdx> ltinkl, cool!
<rvr> morphis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1540478
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1540478 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Audio not automatically moved to the internal speaker" [Undecided,New]
<morphis> rvr: thanks
<jgdx> :(
<sil2100> rvr, davmor2, jibel: just double confirming - the unity8 silo is good to go, right?
<jibel> sil2100, yes, davmor2 is filing bug reports for the issues he found
<sil2100> ACK
<davmor2> silo 24 and silo 19 are both good to go, but there will be some ota 10 blocking bugs for the issues I found
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> morphis: could we get https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/bluetooth-touch/fix-lp1539566/+merge/284575 approved?
<sil2100> ARGH
<sil2100> The unity8 silo seems to have some issues
<sil2100> Saviq: on the first sight of it, looks like the qtmir landing of silo 19 is reverting the latest version of qtmir from the archive (the one that went out with mir 0.19)
<sil2100> Saviq: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-2-publish/1/artifact/qtmir_xenial_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> Why is that so?
<Saviq> sil2100, ARGH indeed
<sil2100> Saviq: did you guys rebuild after mir got merged?
<Saviq> sil2100, there's no qtmir in that silo
<sil2100> Oh, even weirder
<Saviq> sil2100, there was, however
<sil2100> Yeah, the train probably took the last one deleted from the PPA
<Saviq> sil2100, so it's likely just confused
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so no qtmir is required by this landing, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, nope
<sil2100> hmm, ok,
<sil2100> Fingers crossed it won't publish the deleted one then
<sil2100> Saviq: anyway, thanks for clearing it up, didn't expect the diffs will be out of sync with the contents of the silo
<rvr> Hmm
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> fingers crossed indeed
<rvr> sil2100: I can't set silo 45 to approved
<sil2100> rvr: it's probably because the autopkgtests are still starting
<sil2100> Saviq: ...so far so good!
<jibel> sil2100, no, they ran earlier today:  2016-02-01 16:10:31 +0100 (britney-bot) britney_signoff: Approved
<sil2100> Strange
<jibel> but the lander and automated signoff disappeared
<jibel> sil2100, it seems the silo has been rebuilt
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Yes, the xenial bits
<sil2100> Re-running diff_only
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> is there a google calendar, or an ics file somewhere on-line, with the ota freeze dates in it?
<pmcgowan> dobey, good idea I will add them to the UES calendar
<dobey> pmcgowan: well, a separate public calendar might be nice, but sure :)
<pmcgowan> dobey, yeah, can check that
<sil2100> robru, slangasek: I won't be around for today's meeting, I'm a bit flu-ish today and would like to lay down for a while
<slangasek> sil2100: saw your decline, and have cancelled the meeting - thanks, feel better soon!
<robru> sil2100: take care
<bfiller> robru: any idea what happened to silo 23? stuff in the ppa is not from the silo
<bfiller> robru: should be u-d-m and nuntium
<robru> bfiller: what ticket are you looking at? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/944 looks right to me
<bfiller> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/866
<robru> bfiller: abandoned jan 27th
<bfiller> robru: damn
<robru> bfiller: by michael sheldon
<bfiller> robru: thanks, will check with him
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<Elleo> bfiller: sorry, thought that just had the udm changes in, not the nuntium ones
<Elleo> bfiller: which we'd decided to leave alone since the retry logic was moving to nuntium
<bfiller> Elleo: no worries
<Saviq> robru, hey, can you please recycle the unity-scope-click regression http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#unity8 (not sure you're able to, requires Ubuntu upload rights...)
<robru> Saviq: yeah, no, I can't
<robru> sorry
<Saviq> now who do I bug about this then
<robru> Saviq: any core dev
 * Saviq rolls a dice at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members#active
<robru> Mirv: still around? I just rolled out the fix for britney hints, and the log claims that it ran with hints: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-023/excuses.html but this still looks the same / many regressions. can you double check?
<robru> Mirv: oh you can see "but forced by" in the excuses so i guess that means hints are working
<michi> trainguards: I have a question… https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/911
<michi> This one has passed testing but isn’t showing as having passed.
<robru> michi: what, you mean qa? I'm seeing Approved/Approved/Ready
<michi> robru: Ah...
<michi> So “Ready” means “Approved”?
<michi> As in “ready for publication”?
<michi> robru: I thought “Ready” meant “Ready for QA testing"
<michi> But it’s passed testing: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<robru> michi: ready means ready for qa testing, yes.
<robru> michi: I guess whoever approved it forgot to set the ticket
<michi> OK, so no misunderstanding then.
<michi> robru: This is weird.
<michi> Now the card is back to “Ready for testing” in Trello.
<michi> Earlier, I found it in the “Passed” column
<robru> michi: yeah that's where I see it as well
<robru> michi: maybe it was a mistake? ask a qa person
<michi> OK, so maybe it was accidentally moved.
<michi> Yes.
<michi> My apologies for the noise.
<robru> no worries
<robru> brb
<sil2100> ^ overriding that, critical landing... eh, need to talk with morphis about those
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-02
<Mirv> robru: looks correct! kwin and kaccounts-integration will need to be forced similar to qtbase, others retried (many autopkgtests are flaky). I don't see anything that would be related to alt-tab behavior ie real regressions
<robru> Mirv: cool. I'm hoping to hook up the retry button in Britney this week or next
<Mirv> a retry button would be totally awesome
<davmor2> sil2100: did the bluetooth and unity8 changes land yesterday and all of silo 12 in the end?
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, I upublished the bluetooth fixes earlier yesterday and unity8 before going EOD
<davmor2> sil2100: I thought that said unpublished for a second I was about to slap you silly ;)
<jamesh> jibel: hi.  I noticed that this card has been stuck in the "ready for testing" column for a while now: https://trello.com/c/B1ETU6Fp/2709-911-ubuntu-landing-016-unity-scope-mediascanner-jamesh-michi-marcustomlinson -- is there anything that needs to be done for it to progress?
<jibel> jamesh, the silo is fine and really ready for qa, but we had to land other fixes first. Sorry about that.
<jamesh> jibel: okay, thanks.
<jgdx> \o/
<davmor2> pstolowski, michi: question you guys, silo 16 bug #1539068 should that display something on the aggregated scope too?
<ubot5`> bug 1539068 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "My Music scope no longer shows "get started!"" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539068
<pstolowski> davmor2, no, that's per design
<davmor2> pstolowski: awesome thanks just checking if it should of displayed something like the video one or not now I know I can carry on :)
<pstolowski> davmor2, sure thing; there is no sensible 'tappable' action we could show there, unlike with videos scope, where you can use camera to take photos
<pstolowski> davmor2, that was the rationale behind current design
<davmor2> pstolowski: right makes sense, just didn't want to pass it and then find out there should of been something there when there wasn't :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-03
<Mirv> robru: funny ^ , see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/xenial/ubuntu-qt-packages - is there some outdated permission data read from somewhere?
<Mirv> I was able to ack webbrowser-app dual landing packaging changes earlier though
<robru> Mirv: just calls checkUpload, should include PPU as far as i know
<Mirv> robru: yes, and like I said I newly was able to ack + publish webbrowser-app which comes from the same PPU. maybe something "vivid only" specific?
<Mirv> I'm not sure if the PPU means I don't have permission to upload those packages to earlier Ubuntus...
<robru> Mirv: not as far as I'm aware, it treats stable overlay same as distro. Unless your PPU is only for xenial or something
<Mirv> robru: well it's not specifically only for xenial but I was thinking that the packageset url has "xenial" in it
<robru> Mirv: code was approved by Steve and Colin, so double check that your PPU is correct
<Mirv> robru: sure the PPU is correct, it reads "oxide-qt" in there
<Mirv> anyway, no big problem
<Mirv> just interesting
<robru> Mirv: yeah, dunno, sorry. maybe try running it with DEBUG and mail me the log, I'll look into it tomorrow.
<Mirv> robru: thanks, no worries, I'll look if I spot something similar in the future too
<robru> Mirv: oh try just copying the packages by hand. If your PPU is correct that should work, and train will notice and track it anyway
<Mirv> robru: that's true too, train works well in that case as well. anyway, sil2100 can also publish it, there's no hurry.
<Mirv> robru: but that's vivid only silo so that's why the copying would work anyway regardless of PPU.
<robru> Mirv: oh OK i assumed it was dual without checking
<robru> Mirv: in that case even i can copy it to overlay PPA ;-)
<Mirv> davmor2: jibel: can either of you transform a normal JPG / photo taken with non-Ubuntu device to phone's Pictures/com.ubuntu.camera folder?  for me the photo is incorrectly rotated 90 degrees both in photo roll and gallery. I realized this when I started wondering why so many of my old photos transferred from elsewhere need rotating in gallery
<Mirv> ...or is this a known bug there's a bug already for. OTA-9.
<Mirv> Bq E4.5 in question
<Mirv> I think this is because of some recent fix to camera, and not something that always was there
<Mirv> ah, lpotter already filed bug #1541210
<ubot5`> bug 1541210 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Photos are displayed as 90 degree rotated in photo roll" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541210
<davmor2> Mirv: not sure I follow, for me the top is always displayed at the top whether the top is landscape or portrait
<Mirv> davmor2: if I transfer a portrait photo taken with my normal camera to Bq, it's showed rotated 90 degrees
<Mirv> and not in portrait
<Mirv> davmor2: and it seems it also affects photos taken on Turbo, behaving similarly to transferring photos from external source
<davmor2> Mirv: oh okay let me try that then
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: sil2100: I would respectfully ask you to put https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/944 manually in QA queue. The overrides are now implemented, and retries have been made fixing all other britney failures than kwin, which is caused by Train using all of proposed for testing and new libhybris breaking the tests. pitti allowed me to quote him on his blessing on this issue.
<Mirv> we'd apparently need to not use all of proposed for our britney testing in order to not be caught in situations like this for silos
<Mirv> there's another three bug fixes waiting for qtdeclarative after this landing
<cjwatson> Mirv: PPUs are series-specific, yes.  You'll need to ask the DMB to extend that to vivid to make this work properly in the future
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@niejwein ~>$ edit-acl -p timo-jyrinki -S xenial -s oxide-qt check
<cjwatson> Timo Jyrinki (timo-jyrinki) can upload oxide-qt to Xenial/Release
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@niejwein ~>$ edit-acl -p timo-jyrinki -S vivid -s oxide-qt check
<cjwatson> Timo Jyrinki (timo-jyrinki) cannot upload oxide-qt to Vivid/Release
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks again for reading the backlog :) that's no big issue, I think I'll rather aim towards core dev rights next.
<Mirv> bug #1541334 filed for the remaining britney issue
<ubot5`> bug 1541334 in Bileto "Do not run britney on all of proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541334
<davmor2> Mirv: silo 23 is this meant for ota9.5 there aren't any mp or bugs attached to it
<davmor2> Mirv: nevermind found them
<Mirv> davmor2: no, ota10
<jibel> Mirv, is anything fixing kwin in xenial because even if these silos are approved they'll be blocked in xenial?
<jibel> s/anything/any one/
<Mirv> jibel: pitti can hint it so that it doesn't try to test it together with hybris. also, I believe morphis got a promise from Kubuntu folks they'd be fixing kwin too.
<morphis> Mirv: I got
<Mirv> right, hopefully that happens soon too
<morphis> Mirv, jibel, pitti: yofel over in #kubuntu-devel said he will fix that
<jibel> morphis, it's a regression, so an hint is not the solution.
<jibel> morphis, okay
<jibel> first reply was for Mirv
<morphis> jibel: its not a regression, they are using APIs libhbris never exposed as stable
<morphis> jibel: however they are dropping the build-dep on that
<jibel> morphis, okay, it's a regression in the sense that a package that used to build will now fail. But I understand it's under control :)
<morphis> yeah :-)
<morphis> jibel: I am close to make those APIs really private
<morphis> but that still needs some time ...
<Mirv> jibel: it's a solution for letting others than libhybris in
<Mirv> jibel: autopkgtests work so that they take a couple of involved packages and test them together. sometimes it's tricky because one of the proposed packages causes a failure but the other one doesn't.
<Mirv> but yeah in any way it's in control
<kgunn> trainguards do you have magic powers to target build vivid-arm64 only?
<kgunn> it's the only failure i got on
<kgunn> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/942
<Mirv> kgunn: retried, check the logs as they proceed
<Mirv> kgunn: note that your ticket also says "Needs rebuild due to new commits (mir/xenial)"
<Mirv> probably duflu's typo fix 7h ago
<kgunn> Mirv: dang it..duflu....always touching
<dobey> trainguards: hi can i get retries for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/8871609 and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/8871611 please?
<cjwatson> dobey: done
<dobey> cjwatson: thanks
<Saviq> robru, uh oh https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-1-build/72/console ?
<robru> Saviq: on it
<robru> Saviq: ok try again
<Saviq> robru, looks better, thanks
<robru> Saviq: heh, sorry for breaking it ;-)
<Saviq> nw
<Saviq> robru, btw, filed bug #1540860 yesterday, I know not trivial, but maybe somewhere down the line
<ubot5`> bug 1540860 in CI Train [cu2d] "Should error out if a branch's prerequisite isn't in the list of MPs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540860
<robru> Saviq: yeah I have some questions about that, but a bit busy at the moment
<Saviq> ack
<alexabreu> robru, ping
<robru> alexabreu: pong
<alexabreu> robru, I'd need help for 2 silos ...
<robru> What's up?
<alexabreu> robru, silo 16 not sure what's failing ...
<robru> alexabreu: what aren't you sure about?
<alexabreu> robru,  the auto signoff failure ...
<robru> alexabreu: did you look at the excuses page?
<alexabreu> robru, yes ... https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-016/excuses.html ... unity8 is marked as regressing for i386 ...
<robru> alexabreu: yeah. So you'd need somebody familiar with unity8 to dig into what failed there.
<alexabreu> robru, yeah ... I was wondering if it was a red herring
<robru> alexabreu: I'm not really familiar with unity8 so it's hard to say. In theory your silo broke unity8.
<alexabreu> robru, also for silo 47 ... which fails building for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-047-1-build/lastBuild/console
<alexabreu> robru, ok I'll investigate
<dobey> hmm, where was that mail about the autopkgtest retry stuff
<alexabreu> it shouldn't have ... broken unity8)
<alexabreu> but ok
<robru> dobey: it's not implemented for silos yet. In -proposed there's just a link to click in excuses.html
<dobey> oh
<dobey> robru: so i have ping pitti i guess? have trainguards still not been given enough permissions to retry tests?
<robru> alexabreu: for silo 47 there's a manual upload of that package in Ubuntu that wasn't landed on trunk. You need to find that version in launchpad, and check the diff. If the diff is just a no-change rebuild then you can ignore it and force the build. If the diff has any substance whatsoever, you need to commit it to trunk, otherwise your silo will regress it
<alexabreu> robru, mmmh weird, ack thx
<robru> dobey: there are no plans to give trainguards retry permissions for autopkgtests. The retries are based on upload rights
<kenvandine> anyone know the magic words to run autopkgtests locally for armhf?
<alexabreu> robru, is there a way to retrigger britney for silo 16?
<dobey> kenvandine: you don't have enough goats
<kenvandine> adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud downloads the image but never boots it in qemu
<alexabreu> just to make sure
<kenvandine> dobey, i guess... it's driving me nuts :)
 * kenvandine looks for more goats
<robru> alexabreu: you can ask pitti to rerun the autopkgtest
 * dobey wonders how to get this test rerun, without depending on one single person in germany
<robru> dobey: well pitti is online right now because he's sprinting with me. Maybe ask him who else has access, i don't know
<kgunn> trainguards i'm having a problem b/c of a mistake i made, so my u-s-c branch in
<kgunn> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/942
<kgunn> is 0.4 but the packages showing up in the ppa are 0.5
<kgunn> b/c i had "accidently" used an incorrect branch there
<kgunn> not sure, but can the u-s-c pkgs just be deleted and then can i rebuild to get 0.4 ?
<kgunn> or should i abandon and just start over?
<kgunn> happy to abandon
<robru> kgunn: yeah you can never go backwards with version numbers in a PPA, you need to abandon and reassign the same ticket (don't make a new ticket)
<kgunn> robru: uh, how do i "reassign" the same ticket?
<robru> kgunn: you abandon it... and then assign it again
 * kgunn tries, with raised eyebrow
<robru> kgunn: each assign assigns a random ppa so you should get a different ppa. if not just abandon again and assign again
<robru> there are only 3 available so chances of getting the same one again are high
<kgunn> ok, that seemed to work
<charles> bah
<alesage> robru, if you have a minute I'm stymied by this dependency-resolution snafu, wonder if you have a second to look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871365/
<alesage> robru, (all the way at the bottom)
<robru> alesage: one sec
<robru> alesage: I'm not sure what's going on there but the key clue seems to be "E: Packages need to be removed but remove is disabled."
<robru> alesage: where are you even seeing that?
<robru> like that's not a train message
<alesage> robru, I've tricked you into diagnosing one of our internal Jenkins logs :/
<robru> alesage: oh is this jenkaas stuff?
<alesage> robru, well adt-run stuff which fiddles with the overlay, was wondering if a new packaging kink got in somehow
<alesage> robru, here are our instructions FWIW http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871427/
<robru> alesage: not really sure, sorry. I'd look into "enabling remove" and also that other message about updating the testbed.
<alesage> robru, ack thanks for your time
<robru> alesage: you're welcome
<dobey> robru: hmm, does silo britney not update status if tests are manrually re-run?
<dobey> hmm, seems the re-run tests is hung
<dobey> especially since typical duration is ~30 min
<dobey> and it's been running for 1.5 hrs
<dobey> lol, one has "Running for" that keeps increasing, because it's hanged. another has "Running for" that somehow keeps decreasing
<dobey> and appears to be hanged, but not entirely sure
<dobey> ah no, the ever decreasing one is gone now after another page refresh
<dobey> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity-scope-click <- seems to be hanged and not going anywhere though :(
<robru> dobey: britney runs every ~35 minutes and should pick up whatever tests are running
<robru> dobey: any problems you see in running.shtml should be sent to pity, that's not my are
<dobey> ok
<dobey> robru: well that test has been running for over 2 hours now, i'd expect britney to have changed status to "running" and show "in progress" on excuses page by now, no?
<robru> dobey: what ticket?
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/780
<dobey> excuses still says regression and points to the old failed build
<robru> dobey: of course it's unity8
<robru> dobey: I dunno dude, pitti and I are neck-deep in britney issues, unity8 is causing a lot of problems for a lot of people
<dobey> robru: unity8?
<robru> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-041/excuses.html
<dobey> robru: unity8 isn't the test or the trigger for this one.
<dobey> robru: oh i didn't even notice unity8 there yet
<dobey> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-041/excuses.html
<robru> oh the othe one's different
<dobey> robru: i'm looking at unity-scope-click
<dobey> i think the real issue is in autopkgtest though or something; it's where all the python traces are coming from :-/
<dobey> or at least, it's timing out waiting for adt-virt-lxc-fnquxu
<robru> dobey: yeah you should file some bugs against britney and/or autopkgtest
<dobey> ok
<dobey> robru: i'll leave you alone for now. i gotta go anyway :)
<robru> dobey: yeah sorry, drowning in britney issues right now, not sure what yours is about. i'm hoping one fix fixes everything
<dobey> robru: no worries. just have lots of urgent things and trying to get the big stuff off to QA so I can stop worrying about it and having to rebuild it all the time,
<robru> dobey: oh, you can probably get a qa person to override the failure and get it in the qa queue anyway
<dobey> robru: yeah, but i'm getting tired of having to do that too :)
<dobey> i guess i'll ask jibel in the morning
<kgunn> trainguards ok, one more time, can someone kick just arm64-xenial build for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/942
<kgunn> seems to have timed out on both
<robru> kgunn: on it
<robru> kgunn: ok done
<kgunn> ta
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-04
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Please switch to Jenkins as a service: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-9.5 preparation in progress
<Mirv> jibel: is the 14.04.4 being delayed? the mandatory HWE upgrade is still in -proposed http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<Mirv> so it's not useful to test yet that much
<jibel> Mirv, it's planned for next week
<Mirv> not too much time left
<Mirv> querying a bit elsewhere if there's an issue to help with it or if it's just stuck
<Mirv> renatu: any ETA on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/768 ? just asking because it's the oldest non-touched silo we have out of the 61? (although just 3 weeks still)
<Mirv> I didn't find any silos to really free up :(
<renatu> Mirv, I am waiting bill to review it. I will ping him today
<Mirv> renatu: thanks!
<renatu> welcome
<popey> pmcgowan, dunno if anyone has mentioned to you but the milestones dates look wrong... https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestones
<pmcgowan> popey, those are the original freeze dates
<popey> ah
<popey> thought they'd get updated
<popey> nvm
<Saviq> trainguards, restart https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-057/+build/8964129 please :)
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thank you, /me files a bug about this test
<alexabreu> Mirv, do you think that it would be possible to re-launch britney on silo 16?
<Mirv> alexabreu: not yet, the feature for retries is not yet available (ETA a couple of weeks). try pinging pitti with the url https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-016/excuses.html on #ubuntu-devel, he can retry
<alexabreu> Mirv, ok thanks, I thought you had the powers :)
<Mirv> alexabreu: I will, once the feature is there :)
<alexabreu> Mirv, hah ;)
<Mirv> after it's implemented the retry will be possible for those that have the upload rights too. me and sil2100 for example have plenty of those rights.
<pstolowski_> sil2100_, hey, may i ask for removal of thumbnailer packages from silo 24's ppa?
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! I am unable to get a silo assigned for train request. Should I just wait a bit and request a silo later, or is there something else going wrong?
<Mirv> alf_: the problem is all 60 (61) silos are full and at least I haven't found any that could be easily freed
<Mirv> also I think QA is busy with OTA-9.5 so the QA queue has also 6-7 silos that won't be freed any time soon
<alf_> Mirv: ok, I guess I will just wait then, thanks!
<Mirv> Trevinho: could your two "proposed pocket" silos be freed, are you able to track those trusty/wily SRU:s without train? the trunks would get updated.
<Trevinho> Mirv: I don't know what I could do... I mean SRU have been approved, so they should land soon.. Hopefully -_-
<Trevinho> Mirv: I don't know whether release team can do that without
<Mirv> Trevinho: I mean, is it ok for you if I merge the silos and you need to track them yourself with train page?
<Mirv> wihout train page, I mean
<Mirv> Trevinho: both look like they will be ok:d to go, 12 in the queue so during the last 5 days release time could already have published them. but I'm asking so that others could get the silos already before the release team acts.
<Trevinho> Mirv: ah, ok... Sure. You can merge the ppa..
<Trevinho> I just don't want to loose them before are migrated
<Mirv> Trevinho: so... you don't want the PPA:s to be emptied before they're migrated? that's ok, I was just asking if it would be ok but I understand this is the default and preferred way.
<Mirv> just searching for silos to reuse
<Trevinho> Mirv: I'm fine if they're free'd if SRU team can still approve them then, but I can ping someone to migrate quicker maybe?
<Mirv> Trevinho: right, the packages are already in -proposed, not in the queue, so they won't disapper even if the silos are freed - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.12.2+15.10.20151202-0ubuntu1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.3.3+15.10.20151203-0ubuntu1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/6.9.0+14.04.20151120.2-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> Trevinho: it's the case when they are still in unapproved queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= where they aren't yet physically copied
<Trevinho> Mirv: ok, fine... Then you can free the silo (and merge branches) if you want
<Mirv> Trevinho: thank you :) and alf_ thanks you too.
<Trevinho> As bugs are both Ok'ed
<Mirv> Trevinho: yes they are, it's just up to stable update release team now
<jibel> kgunn, re silo 48, I am not sure what this error means https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-048/excuses.html
<jibel> old binaries left
<kgunn> jibel: hmmm, i've never seen that before...and for ppc64....and libmirserver35 is quite old
<jibel> kgunn, and same on xenial for ppc64 and arm64
<kgunn> wow 13.3 even with libmirserver 31
<kgunn> slangasek: got something we've never seen before https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-048/excuses.html
<kgunn> "old binaries left"
<slangasek> kgunn: yes; that implies the old version of the package built on this architecture, and the new one is built on all architectures where it's expected to build but did not build these binary packages on that architecture
<slangasek> digging now
<kgunn> oh...wow
<kgunn> i see it now
<kgunn> i didn't realize it didn't build for ppc64/arm64
<kgunn> crap
<kgunn> we rebuilt so many times...
<slangasek> kgunn: is this targeted to the overlay ppa or to SRU?
<kgunn> slangasek: overlay ppa + xenial
<kgunn> just a point release
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so in the archive, there's no mir build for ppc64el on vivid
<kgunn> jibel: slangasek so should we just attempt a rebuild?
<slangasek> and in the overlay ppa, let's see
<kgunn> i know it builds .....we just rebuilt it over and over
<kgunn> arm64 times out frequently
<slangasek> um... *why* does it build on ppc64el?
<kgunn> altho...ppc64 i've not seen fail
<slangasek> why do you want it built there? :)
<slangasek> I see that in xenial, it is built on ppc64el
<kgunn> slangasek: ah!! that's a kernel bug on ppc64 xenial i think
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1540731
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1540731 in linux (Ubuntu) "SocketMessenger::update_session_creds() fails to get client PID, causing "[ FAILED ] PromptSessionClientAPI.client_pid_is_associated_with_session"" [Critical,In progress]
<kgunn> and the same error on vivid....i guess it's using the same kernel
<slangasek> kgunn: ok; I would recommend making the test an XFAIL on ppc64el so that you can be unblocked
<slangasek> and the build log shows kernel 4.2.0-27-generic
<slangasek> the kernel is always the same for the builds, regardless of target release
<kgunn> hmmm.... slangasek could it be patched, cause that bug was found with 4.4
<kgunn> kernel
<slangasek> it's possible
<kgunn> it's definitely tell-tale
<kgunn> sign
<kgunn> jibel: ok, i just disabled the one unit test that the kernel bug makes fail...so i'm gonna rebuild just mir
<kgunn> jibel: am i to assume the testing continues, since this is effectively a no change rebuild?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-05
<michi> trainguards: Could someone assign me a silo please? Ticket 970
<robru> michi: you should be able to do it
<michi> How?
<michi> The build said out of silos
<robru> michi: oh there's none left
<michi> yep :)
<robru> michi: i recently lifted the restriction on users assigning the last five silos, hopefully i don't regret that
<michi> Well, so we are physically out of build machines now?
<michi> In other words, I can’t have a silo?
<robru> michi: not physically no, just PPAs. I'll have to free one or ten
<michi> Can’t we just create more PPAs?
<robru> michi: that's an option if we are often running low but I'd prefer not to reach for that the first time we run out
<michi> Ah, I see.
<michi> Well, I’m relaxed about it. But it’s not great if I can’t get a silo when I need it.
<michi> I don’t mind asking for help here, that’s cool.
<michi> And you are super-responsive each and every time!
<michi> I’m just pointing out that not getting a silo at all is serious in terms of blocking progress.
<michi> I did a horse trade of my thumbnailer silo last night with Pawel because he couldn’t get a silo either.
<michi> Rather than bugging train guards, I just gave him mine because I didn’t need it for the moment :)
<robru> michi: ok I just freed one, go ahead and assign yours
<michi> Awesome, thank you!
<michi> Hmmm… Maybe keeping a handful in reserve isn’t such a bad idea?
<michi> I don’t know.
<robru> michi: yeah there's plans to make the system more flexible, creating ppas dynamically as needed, but it's a ways off (lots of prereqs need to get shuffled around first)
<michi> Ah.
<michi> Sounds like you are on top of it :)
<michi> I’m still in love with the train, BTW. It really works well!
<robru> michi: yeah, it's not a bad idea, but the implementation was problematic so I regressed it while cleaning up some code. will probably have to reimplement it soon
<robru> thanks
<michi> robru: I noticed that it’s even more clever now.
<robru> michi: what's more clever?
<michi> When I hit “Mine”, I no longer have to edit the URL from michihenning to michi to see the results :)
<michi> ^
<robru> michi: oh right, yeah bdmurray fixed up the IRC names for the ticket creation & Mine link.
<michi> \o/
<michi> That was worth doing.
<michi> Little things like that are not a big deal, but the cumulative friction over time is large.
<robru> michi: yeah it was on the list for a long time but wasn't a high priority unfortunately
<michi> Hey, I survived quite well until now, even without it. But I really appreciate your attention to detail!
<robru> michi: unfortunately there's lots of big architectural shifts that need to happen that aren't very visible to users, so my time for papercut fixing isn't as much as I'd like
<michi> Yes, well, I suspect the big shifts will also provide a much bigger bang, so they are worth doing first.
<jibel> trainguards, on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/048 tests are marked as still running, but I cannot find them in the running tests, could someone have a look?
<robru> jibel: in running.html just ctrl f for landing-048, i see 4 different things queued
<robru> jibel: also the excuses page shows which ones are running
<robru> jibel: also, "running" is a misnomer, it also includes stuff that didn't even start yet
<jibel> robru, I must not be looking at the right running.shtml, which link do you use?
<robru> jibel: I'm not aware of any others: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<robru> jibel: on the ticket you can click "excuses" and then click and if the blue "in progress" to get there
<jibel> robru, ah it's queued, I was looking at the currently running tests
<robru> jibel: that's why i said "ctrl f", comes right up
<jibel> robru, thanks for the clarification
<robru> You're welcome
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, may i ask for removal of thumbnailer from ppa 24?
<sil2100> pstolowski: on it
<sil2100> pstolowski: removed from the PPA
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is it true that there’s no silo available?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it's true :(
<oSoMoN> bleh :/
<Mirv> we're hitting this wall now quite a bit
<Mirv> I'm even building some builds in my other silos just because I can't get a new one
<robru> Mirv: you should check for stale ones to free
<Mirv> robru: I did yesterday, there are none that are >3 weeks old and even the oldest was being pinged about when I asked. I managed to get permission to free up 2 "in proposed" SRU:s but they were filled up immediately
<Mirv> sil2100: help welcome in the hunt for freeable silos
<sil2100> Mirv: let me try hopping on that in a moment
<robru> Might be time to get forcible
<Mirv> oSoMoN: there are 5 webbrowser-app silos btw, anything that can be considered?
<Mirv> I think I'll move my vivid Qt 5.5 backport somewhere else since there is not much demand for that at the moment. else == my own PPA.
<robru> sil2100: if this remains a problem all day I'll create some more during my shift tomorrow
<oSoMoN> Mirv, 4 of them are actually webapp-container things, dbarth_ can you provide an update on those? can any of them be freed?
<jamesh> I'm also looking for a silo, but I understand if that's going to be difficult short term
<dbarth_> oSoMoN: hmm, yes probably, let me have a pass
<dbarth_> i have only 3 silos on my list, 1 is webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> dbarth_, silos 13, 16, 21, 38
<oSoMoN> indeed 3 of them are property of alex-abreu
<dbarth_> oSoMoN: 21 could be freed i think
<Mirv> dbarth_: oSoMoN: alex-abreu: ok, freeing up silo 21 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/021 , that is https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/container-extension/+merge/278870 - take a note and land it later when it's time for it
<Mirv> dbarth_: alex-abreu: I meant to link the ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/878 (which stays visible even after silo is freed)
<dbarth_> Mirv: yup note
<dbarth_> d
<oSoMoN> huh, silo 21 was freed, and I got silo 27, looks like we were not completely short of silos after all…
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah I noticed there was also 1 other silo freed
<Mirv> I think it was the one that got published by sil2100 2h ago
<oSoMoN> cool
<Mirv> I'm "working" on freeing up my vivid Qt 5.5 silo but I've a build ongoing in that silo for a few hours still. but I'm moving it to https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu1504-qt551 for now.
<Mirv> jamesh was the other lucky one to get a silo :)
<jamesh> silo 21 should be up for grabs again shortly: I've combined its contents with another team member's related landing
<kgunn> cjwatson: afternoon, i figure you'll know about this...question, is it normal for queue lengths on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<kgunn> to be 0 for most archs/distros, but ~320 tests on ppc64...230 just on ppc64 xenial
<kgunn> ?
<cjwatson> kgunn: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/05/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t05:31
<cjwatson> kgunn: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=88522
 * kgunn reads
<kgunn> thanks
<kgunn> oh and jibel ^
<kgunn> trainguards ^^ since there's an issue with ppc64 autopkg tests running, is there a manual override to the "automated" signoff?
<jibel> kgunn, okay, there is a workaround
<jibel> kgunn, ^
<kgunn> jibel: thanks!
<kgunn> jibel: all just to help actually find a bug :D
<jibel> kgunn, it'll block again in xenial-proposed
<kgunn> jibel: but will migrate to overlay right?
<jibel> yes
<kgunn> cool
<cjwatson> kgunn: they're supposed to be not considered right now
<cjwatson> kgunn: at least as I understand pitti's remarks
<Mirv> kgunn: no packaging changes, I think you could just hit Publish?
<kgunn> cjwatson: yeah no prob, it was knock on effect of bileto looking at the queue....an "automated" signoff was added recently
<kgunn> Mirv: dang it...thanks!
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: are we in a freeze for the overlay ppa now with 9.5 being imminent?
<morphis> or you will just cherry-pick?
<sil2100> morphis: hm, not really, I will be cherry-picking when needed
<sil2100> But so far all landings were for 9.5
<morphis> sil2100: so I can go ahead and push things for ota 10 timeline?
<sil2100> morphis: hm, I suppose so, just need to remember to build out of the snapshot
<sil2100> morphis: remember the silo needs sign-off by QA anyway
<morphis> sil2100: sure
<morphis> I just don't want to spend that time when we're in a freeze anyway
<sil2100> kgunn: could you get https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.19/+merge/284772 reviewed/approved?
<Mirv> kgunn: did you notice it failed on no top-approve
<Mirv> ah, :)
<alex-abreu> Mirv, oSoMoN ack & sorry there have been some delays in the landing
<kgunn> Mirv: gah!
<alex-abreu> Mirv, I dont seem to be able to manually run britney on the excuses pages, ... "You are not allowed" ... for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-038/excuses.html
<Mirv> kgunn: ok publishing in process now
<kgunn> thanks...
<kgunn> was one of those week
<kgunn> s
<Mirv> alex-abreu: yes, it's according to upload rights
<Mirv> alex-abreu: I've clicked through those now
<alex-abreu> Mirv, thx
<Mirv> NOTE: 1 silo free, first one gets it! :)
<Mirv> ok, now I'm able to free my vivid-overlay-qt-5.5 silo after moving it to canonical-qt5-edgers
<Mirv> NOTE: 2 silos free, the fastest ones win :)
<dobey> no silos :(
<kenvandine> has anyone else run into a problem with xenial builds?  it's failing to install ofono during the build for all arches
<kenvandine> Setting up ofono (1.17.bzr6910+16.04.20160115.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<kenvandine> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ofono not found.
<kenvandine> dpkg: error processing package ofono (--configure):
<kenvandine> but ofono hasn't changed in a couple weeks
<dobey> oh ffs, why can't people consolidate their silos
<Mirv> dobey: freeing up one of mine that FTBFS:s and waits on other landing too
<Mirv> dobey: oh btw there are free silos otherwise too now, assigning
<dobey> Mirv: thanks, but there are still people who have multiple silos for the same project, which could probably be combined into single silos instead
<Mirv> dobey: please feel free to ping directly people asking whether they could do that. there are various reasons people have, and generally it's ok to have staging silos but overuse is a bit problematic until we lift the limit on the silos.
<dobey> Mirv: yeah, but for things with the same target and are successfully built, and the MPs are all approved, having multiple silos doesn't make much sense :)
<Mirv> the current situation is that all 60 silos are in more or less active use at least judging from when last built - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/landing is sorted according to last touched, oldest have builds from 3 weeks ago
<Mirv> dobey: that's very true
<dobey> doesn't help that all of QA is stuck on not testing the landings at the moment, too, of course
<Saviq> trainguards, please delete qtubuntu{,-gles} in silo 57
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, FYI we're cutting our losses on the visibility thing for now, we have the feature working but there's unstable bits
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, I'm preparing to land 57 with minimal, important, fixes
<jibel> Saviq, ack
<sil2100> Saviq: k, does it have the window hint parts?
<Saviq> sil2100, <Saviq> sil2100, jibel, FYI we're cutting our losses on the visibility thing for now, we have the feature working but there's unstable bits
<Saviq> that's the window hint
<sil2100> Ah, sorry, missed that message after deleting the packages ;)
<Saviq> so *almost* there, but not stable enough IMO
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, FYI, isn't looking good, xenial dependency broken atm https://launchpadlibrarian.net/236411680/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.unity8_8.11+16.04.20160205.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> +chain
<Saviq> so yeah... looks like Monday
<sil2100> Grrrr
<Wellark> sil2100: hi
<Wellark> we want to force xenial-overlay to have the current version of packagekit
<Wellark> as main will transition to 1.0 which breaks our .click installation
<Wellark> in my opinion this branch should be uploaded manually to the overlay ppa and using the epoch we guarantee that the main version will never override the overlay version
<Wellark> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/packagekit/xenial-overlay/revision/95
<Wellark> what do you think?
<Wellark> (that branch is based on wily, btw)
 * ogra_ wouldnt use an epoch ... an epoch should always be the very last resort if nothing else works 
<Wellark> ogra_: only for the overlay.
<Wellark> where we can even delete packages if necessary
<ogra_> still, if peope actually use apt on the phone you add one more breakage
<Wellark> I don't want to get to the dance of uploading a new (same old) version of packagekit to the overlay every time main gets a new PA 1.0 package
<ogra_> use the archive version string and attach something like "~but-actually-the-wily-version1" or some such crap
<Wellark> ogra_: there is breakage already anyway
<ogra_> thats better than an epoch
<Wellark> and you have to remember to upload a new version to the overlay each time PA 1.0 gets an update or otherwise phone xenial images break
<Wellark> for the phone, we freeze to 0.x
<Wellark> as long as phone components depend on PA to install .clicks
<Wellark> and I fail to see how this breaks apt on the phon
<Wellark> sil2100: we would do the same epoch pinning for click as well
<Wellark> both are in maintenance and we are not expecting changes to them
<robru> Wellark: better would be a version number like '+16.05.YYYYMMDD', that way xenial releases using '+16.04...' will never be higher than that, but once the next release starts the packages from that series will "win" instead of having to have an epoch forever. once you add an epoch you can never remove it
<robru> Wellark: also it's not clear to me that xenial images are even built with the overlay PPA, I thought that was just a vivid thing
<Wellark> robru: the epoch only lives in the overlay
<Wellark> and yes, we start building xenial images with the overlay very soon
<robru> Wellark: yeah but eventually, like on xenial+1, you'd want the archive version to override what's in the overlay, and the only way to do that is to put the epoch on it. you'll never get a non-epoch version that installs over an epoch version, which is the whole point of epochs
<Wellark> robru: no, we don't want xenial+1 to override
<robru> Wellark: so the phone will just be stuck on this lower version *forever*
<Wellark> robru: and that is exactly what we want. or we can just delete the packages from the ppa
<Wellark> PA dropped support for plugins in 1.0 and they are not coming back
<robru> Wellark: that's not how this works.
<Wellark> and we depend on those plugins on the phone
<alecu> robru: yes, we'll be stuck on the old version of PackageKit, until the phone moves to snaps
<alecu> Wellark: s/PA/PK
<robru> Wellark: if you "just delete the version from the ppa", apt doesn't just downgrade to whatever's available. apt only installs higher versions over lower versions
<Wellark> *PK yes
<alecu> robru: I guess this is not installed by apt, but instead by the phone image installer.
<alecu> I mean, the system-image updater.
<robru> alecu: Wellark: I guess you should talk to barry about how system-image would handle this situation
<Wellark> robru: I don't understand what I should ask
<Wellark> robru: we are not using apt on the phone. we deliver system-images that are freshly build against the overlay + main. dropping a package from the overlay with epoch will then be replaced by whatever is in the main archive
<robru> Wellark: ask what the implications of using an epoch version in the overlay ppa are, what would happen in phone images xenial+1 that don't want those packages anymore, if they can just be deleted or if the archive version will need to take on the epoch version as well in order to be installed over the ppa version
<robru> Wellark: I'm not familiar enough with system-image to know if that would actually work or not
<robru> Wellark: this is the first I've heard anybody say that lower versions can be installed over higher versions
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Please switch to Jenkins as a service: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-9.5 preparation in progress. TWENTY FRESH SILOS, GET EM NOW WHILE THEY'RE HOT
<sil2100> Wellark: hm, why not just upload the current packagekit and click packages to the overlay and simply not update those?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-9.5 preparation in progress. TWENTY FRESH SILOS, GET EM NOW WHILE THEY'RE HOT
<alecu> sil2100: that sounds like what we want to do
<robru> sil2100: it's a versioning issue. they want to epoch the version so that the xenial version number will never be higher
<Wellark> sil2100: don't the never versions from main override them?
<sil2100> Wellark: we shouldn't need to use an epoch on it, just upload the current version to the overlay and because we use pinning the builders will always use the version that's in the overlay
<sil2100> No
<Wellark> ok. that makes it simpler then
<sil2100> Wellark: that's why we have the PPA pinning
<alecu> wonderful
<robru> heh, I forgot about the ppa pinning
<sil2100> Wellark: anything that's in the overlay PPA will always override what's in other archives, unless you put a higher pin priority on those
<alecu> sil2100: thanks for pointing it out!!!
<robru> sil2100: I just made 20 new PPAs btw
<Wellark> I thought you said yesterday that you indeed want newer versions from the main to override
<sil2100> alecu: no problem :)
<sil2100> robru: wooo! 81 silos then? :)
<Wellark> but I misunderstood
<robru> sil2100: yep!
<sil2100> Wellark: no no, I just said we would need to remember to update the packages that are in the overlay when some security fixes are released in main
<sil2100> Wellark: just so that we don't forget about the packages in the xenial-overlay
<sil2100> Wellark: by 'update' I mean 'cherry-pick'
<sil2100> And re-release on top of what's in that archive
<sil2100> robru: excellent, thanks!
<robru> yw
<dobey> what's up with xenial builds? proposed is busted?
<Wellark> sil2100, robru: could one of you do a manual upload of the current click and packagekit (from and to) stable-phone-overlay for xenial
<robru> Wellark: what do you mean "from and to"?
<sil2100> robru: from xenial to xenial in the overlay :)
<robru> ok I can do that
<sil2100> Thanks!
<robru> sil2100: Wellark: here we gooooooo https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<Wellark> robru: awesome!
<Wellark> alecu: --^
<alecu> YAY!
<cjwatson> robru: I've bumped authorized_size and relative_build_score on those new silos.
<cjwatson> Wellark: when you say "not expecting changes to click", you're aware that there's in fact a change in a silo right now awaiting QA?
<robru> cjwatson: oh, thanks.
<robru> heh
<cjwatson> Wellark: and it's not that long since we had a critical security fix there :)
<cjwatson> Wellark: it would be nice to know what the process is there, because now click is going to be out of step with how its uploads were previously managed
<robru> cjwatson: well, you'd do a dual silo as usual and then after it's done, copy from xenial archive to stable overlay ;-)
<dobey> robru: i don't think it'll be that simple
<dobey> because the point is that xenial is diverging and won't have the packagekit plug-in, while the overlay will keep it
<robru> dobey: right, there'll be cherry-picking involved for overlay builds.
<robru> dobey: cjwatson: also train can't be set to release a dual silo into xenial overlay (duals are hard-coded as xenial archive + vivid overlay), so you'd have to build a dual & then do manual copying from the silo ppa to the overlay ppa.
<dobey> robru: i mean, i don't think "dual" will work any more
<robru> dobey: well it depends, if you're working on a click branch "for the phone" you probably want the same thing released to vivid overlay and xenial overlay, right?
<dobey> at least not without changes to click
<dobey> robru: right, the problem is xenial non-overlay
<cjwatson> yeah, exactly
<cjwatson> I guess that can just be uploaded to the archive in the normal (non-train) way
<cjwatson> until xenial+1 opens
<robru> cjwatson: there's no reason you couldn't build it in a silo and publish to the archive.
<cjwatson> robru: is, because that would build against stable-phone-overlay
<cjwatson> robru: and thus link against PK
<robru> cjwatson: like you could have one xenail (non dual) silo targeting overlay and a different silo targeting archive
<robru> oh right
<cjwatson> robru: well, it's true that I could manually reconfigure a silo to not do that
<robru> cjwatson: we can manually remove the overlay from the landing PPAs on a case by case basis ;-)
<robru> yeah
<cjwatson> it's error-prone, but it's possible
<robru> brb
<cjwatson> robru: um, you didn't get these new silos configured for all arches ...
 * cjwatson goes to do that
<dobey> sigh, whey did they have to break packagekit
<cjwatson> PK plugins were a bit awful in fairness
<cjwatson> robru: (fixed)
<robru> cjwatson: what? I asked webops to devirt and I then I went through and enabled all the arches already?
<robru> cjwatson: like I specifically checked that the +edit page had everything checked already. where are you looking?
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/236529470/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.unity-scope-click_0.1.1+16.04.20160205.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz :(
<dobey> i guess this is because of new apt in proposed?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-06
<cjwatson> robru: I used the API
<cjwatson> robru: Oh
<cjwatson> robru: You can't enable some of the arches yourself
<robru> ?
<robru> cjwatson: yeah, train's going to need that when I finally do ephemeral ppas
<cjwatson> robru: So when I checked, only amd64 i386 lpia ppc64el were enabled
<cjwatson> robru: Right, it'll be added to launchpad-ppa-self-admins when everything else is ready for that
<cjwatson> Which will give it that ability
<robru> ok
<cjwatson> robru: Anyway, for now you need to ask admins or LP staff to enable all arches, as well as just devirting
<cjwatson> But it's done for now
<robru> cjwatson: ah ok, I assumed devirting inherently enabled all arches
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> ah, no it doesn't
<cjwatson> those are orthogonal
<alecu>  /nick alecu-natholiday
<alecu-natholiday> there
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
<popey> jibel: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2416 calculator click needs testing please. :)
<vigo> dbarth, ping
<dbarth> vigo: pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2416 QA Signoff: Ready
<vigo> dbarth, I flashed rc on krillin this morning
<vigo> and after a while testing I started to notice some screen blinking when hiding/reveaking the OSK
<vigo> in webbrowser
<vigo> have you seen that?
<sil2100> Mirv: uh oh! Just noticed an e-mail from Saturday about the xenial i386 touch builds failing
<sil2100>  ubuntu-touch : Depends: ubuntu-sdk-libs but it is not going to be installed
<sil2100>                 Depends: qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin-gles but it is not going to be installed
<sil2100> Some missing gles rebuild maybe?
<dbarth> vigo: hmm no, sorry not testing it right now; oSoMoN, did you see that OSK issue ? ^^
<oSoMoN> dbarth, vigo: no, I didn’t see that issue
<oSoMoN> vigo, is it only in webbrowser-app?
<vigo> oSoMoN, yes, it works fine in uss and messaging for example
<oSoMoN> vigo, is it reliably reproducible if you close the browser and open it again?
<vigo> oSoMoN, yes, it is
<vigo> after closing and reopen it, keeps blinking
<vigo> I'm rebooting now
<vigo> oSoMoN, still happens after reboot
<oSoMoN> vigo, are you seeing that on other devices? I’ll flash rc on my arale to test
<vigo> oSoMoN, I'm flashing frieza to check it :)
<oSoMoN> vigo, not seeing that on arale
<vigo> oSoMoN, I can see it on frieza too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<vigo> oSoMoN, https://trello.com/c/7hKPC4mX/3938-webbrowser-app-oxide-ota15
<vigo> that's how it looks on my krillin
<rvr> oSoMoN: I can see that in krillin
<rvr> Hide the OSK slowly and the blinking can be seen clearly
<Mirv> sil2100: hey. I think it's probably that one non-matching version (~5 instead of ~4 because gles needed a rebuild). it'd be fixed in the next landing that's now built, but I'll prepare just a version fix now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> vigo, rvr: sorry I had misunderstood the issue, I thought it was the OSK that was blinking
<oSoMoN> indeed I can see that on arale too
<oSoMoN> I’m seeing that on rc-proposed too
<vigo> oSoMoN, ack
<oSoMoN> re-flashing stable just to be sure it’s an actual regression
<rvr> oSoMoN: I also misunderstood the issue :D
<oSoMoN> vigo, I’m seeing the same issue on stable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Pending binary packages
<oSoMoN> vigo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1660311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1660311 in Oxide "Webview and its content flash when being resized when dismissing OSK" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> vigo, can you confirm you’re seeing it too on stable?
<vigo> rvr, ^
<vigo> did you notice?
<vigo> oSoMoN, let me flash krillin
<vigo> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2419 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2418 Successfully built
<vigo> oSoMoN, confirmed on stable with krillin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> vigo, good, so at least it’s not a regression
<vigo> oSoMoN, yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jgdx> camako, ping
<camako> jgdx, pong
<jgdx> camako, with silo 2369 installed I get a compiler failure in code using ual: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23893488/
<jgdx> i'm not sure what I'm looking at, can you help?
<camako> compiler failure?
 * camako looks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<jgdx> compilation failure :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Too many merge targets: lp:history-service, lp:history-service/staging
<camako> jgdx, this header got moved, do you have "include/core" in your include path?
<jgdx> camako, probably not, I'll make sure it's there. Thx
<camako> jgdx, although it was already moved in 0.25. Perhaps you haven't built it for a while?
<jgdx> camako, against 0.24 last time I built
<camako> jgdx, ok makes sense.... Let me know if you see other failures.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
<jgdx> camako, hey, so not a failure, but am I right to assume that 0.26 introduces scaling only in the non-deprecated API?
<camako> jgdx, you mean mir_output_set_scaling() specifically?
<jgdx> camako, yes
<camako> yes, it's available to use
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<jgdx> … but not from mir_connection_create_display_config
<camako> jgdx, yeah that's been deprecated... you can use : mir_connection_create_display_configuration()
<jgdx> camako, yup. Thanks
<camako> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2419 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/doubleClickMaximize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clickOpenMenuClosesIt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: could you please remove history-service packages from silo 2283's ppa?
<robru> boiko: done
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/doubleClickMaximize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/doubleClickMaximize
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/closeMenusOnClick
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/eatHoverWhenLauncherMenuIsOpen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
<jgrimm> trainguards, I'm desiring  'required permission to operate bileto'
<robru> jgrimm: hey, sorry for the delay
<robru> jgrimm: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto
<robru> jgrimm: I've added you, if you're logged in to bileto already then you need to log out and back in to gain the permissions
<robru> jgrimm: feel free to ask me if you have any questions, I'm around for an hour then i pop out again
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-01-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
<jgrimm> thanks robru!
<robru> jgrimm: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgrimm, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2422 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgrimm, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2422 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Publish failed: paelzer not authorized to upload multipath-tools
<cpaelzer> hrm, really not authorized - need to clarify that :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 Diff missing (zesty/openvswitch). Successfully built (zesty/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
<vigo> oSoMoN, ping
<oSoMoN> hey vigo
<oSoMoN> what’s up?
<vigo> :)
<vigo> this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1545088
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1545088 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Google search page is scaled on window resize" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vigo> should be fixed in rc?
<oSoMoN> vigo, no, it has incorrectly been added to the milestone, it was fixed in oxide 1.20, and rc has oxide 1.19
<vigo> oSoMoN, ack
<vigo> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2423 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2423 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2421 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<rvr> jgdx: This mp needs review https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/filepicker/+merge/300180
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Diff missing
<jgdx> rvr, yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2423 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
<vigo> popey, ping
<vigo> :)
<vigo> I found a couple of things on calculator
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/vjKvdHg4/3948-2416-calculator-popey
<vigo> would you mind taking a look?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensourc
<popey> vigo: ok, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Successfully built
<vigo> popey, it targets xenial in bileto but should be tested there or in vivid?
<popey> vigo: vivid
<vigo> popey, in vivid looks better that cursor bug does not happen, so good to go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2416 QA Signoff: Approved
<popey> yay
<popey> thanks
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: please allow https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 into the queue, only KDE autopkgtests are failing that are not maintained by Kubuntu team
<Mirv> ahayzen: ^ your printing patches to qtbase, xenial + zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient)
<jibel> Mirv, will that go in the ubuntu-app-platform snap too?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> jibel: it will, in the way expained (whenever the next platform snap is built after landing this to the overlay PPA)
<Mirv> jibel: platform snap is just a copy of packages from overlay PPA
<Mirv> one could also build a platform snap locally with both overlay and the ticket included, but I think LP allows to specify only one PPA
<Mirv> if you need such a snap to test with, please indicate in the ticket/trello and I'll see to it.
<jibel> Mirv, okay, I'm trying to figure out the best way to test the snap when a package it depends on changes
<ahayzen> Mirv, thanks :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<camako> trainguards, hello, britney seems to have failed on ticket# 2369. I think the problem is that regression on zesty. But I can't find in the log what is failing. Can you help? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2369/zesty.html
<greyback> camako: looks like a flaky unity8 autopilot test on i386 has held you up
<greyback> mzanetti: qmltestrunner::OrientedShell
<greyback> that was the flaky test you were working with, no?
<mzanetti> greyback, yes
<mzanetti> well, there's many in there
<mzanetti> but yeah, one in there was flaky
<mzanetti> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/stabilize-orientedShellTest/+merge/315674
<greyback> MirSurface[0xaafe178,"Primary Orienteds window title"]])
<greyback> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::OrientedShell::test_lockPhoneAfterClosingAppInSpreadThenUnlockAndRotate() function returned unexpected result
<greyback>    Actual   (): false
<greyback>    Expected (): true
<greyback>    Loc: [/usr/share/unity8/tests/qmltests/tst_OrientedShell.qml(1250)]
<greyback> mzanetti: look familar? ^
<greyback> if so, is ok to have trainguard push it through
<mzanetti> greyback, yeah, that's the one
<greyback> camako: ok, it is a flaky unity8 test holding USC - it should be ok otherwise
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to buil
<camako> greyback, mzanetti, ok good to know... Is this an autopilot test or one of qmluitests?
<greyback> camako: qmluitests
<camako> greyback ok that's what I tought
<mzanetti> greyback, that said, this only fails in britney, not our CI or anywhere else. I could reproduce it here by running 10 instances of this test in parallel and stressing my system and with the branch it's passing. This, however, implies that I can not be 100% sure yet if it will pass in britney with my branch. but if it fails again I'll do more work on it...
<greyback> mzanetti: understood
<mzanetti> in any case, it's not a regression caused by someone and it's ok to aks trainguards to push things through
<camako> mzanetti, greyback, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
<camako> trainguards, can you help me push ticket #2369 through.... Britney seems to have failed due to a flaky test that mzanetti is working on.
<camako> sil2100, can you help me push ticket #2369 through.... Britney seems to have failed due to a flaky test that mzanetti is working on.
 * mzanetti confirms
<camako> sil2100, .... or should I be asking someone at #ubuntu-release?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Su
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8)
<vigo> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> vigo, pong
<vigo> I'm testing silo 2360
<vigo> test plan says to install silo 2236
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-p
<ahayzen> vigo, hey, i've written some instructions here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23899982/
<camako> Any trainguards around to help push ticket #2369?
<vigo> ahayzen, cool thanks!
<ahayzen> vigo, you basically need the deb of qtubuntu-print installed, and then try launching the editor kate with and without QT_PRINTER_MODULE=qtubuntu-print set. Let me know if you run into issues/need any more info
<camako> trainsguards, it 's failed britney due to a flakey qtmir test
<camako> trainguards, rather ^
<ahayzen> vigo, (obviously with the packages in 2360 installed as well)
<sil2100> camako: let me take a look
<sil2100> (was in meetings, sorry)
<camako> np, thanks sil2100... Here's the IRC log discussion about it : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23899998/
<sil2100> camako: hm, I don't see sign of QA signing it off?
<sil2100> Did they?
<camako> sil2100, no it's failed at the britney stage
<sil2100> camako: I guess we need to poke the QA team in this case so they include it in the queue
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, vigo: hey! Looks like https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 needs a manual inclusion to the QA queue
<camako> thanks sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Successfully built
<jibel> sil2100, camako marked ready
<camako> thanks jibel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
<vigo> ahayzen, worked fine =) I can see the printing service now
<ahayzen> vigo, yey \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2410 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2426 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 xenial/snapd: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Successfully built
<popey> jibel: when you have a moment, i have a new unav for you https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2427
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Dependency wait (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 xenial/telephony-service: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/telephony-service_0.1+16.04.20161213.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2419 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<vigo> dobey, ping
<vigo> is this the expected result of 2404?
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/sijgMqiU/3953-2404-2404-unity8-unity-scopes-shell-mterry-dobey
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2428 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2428 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2428 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2430 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2430 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2430 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Pending binary packages (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/empathy: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2318/+files/empathy_3.12.12-3ubuntu2.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2414 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2430 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Publishing packages
<dobey> vigo: probably, if the scope remains installed. the silo removes the special casing of that scope. the end result will be that the click scope will be removed from the unity8 snap (and i think the xenial frieza image too), after this lands and they get rebuilt; replaced by the app drawer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Uploading build (xenial/messaging-app)
<vigo> dobey, ack, is there a way to test this changes in unity8 snap? We've approved different deb silos for unity8 but never got a specific unity8-session snap link or similar to test changes in the snap world
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<dobey> vigo: not really yet, because building snaps is still a fair bit painful to do. but just removing the unity-scope-click package should do
<vigo> dobey, so there is no way atm to know when changes are included in unity8 snap?
<dobey> vigo: there isn't an easy way at the moment to test new changes before they end up in the snap, because other lower level things that are pretty core to the snap working, haven't landed yet, and one can't build a snap with multiple silos afaik
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<dobey> vigo: this change is just one step to getting rid of unity-scope-click for good in the archive, though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/fix-argument-parsing
<vigo> dobey, sure, approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<dobey> vigo: great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 QA Signoff: Approved
<mterry> Yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Publishing packages
<dobey> yay
<jgdx> camako, hey, tested the scaling yesterday and I got some unexpected results.
<jgdx> camako, seems there's an element of randomness involved whether a window is scaled or not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/fix-argument-parsing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 zesty/unity8: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/unity8_8.15+17.04.20170131.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<jgrimm> robru, just to clarify.. i need to be a core-dev to dput directly to assigned PPA?  docs state so|my upload was rejected, but just wanted to verify as that would seem to really limit the usefulness of bileto if i have to track down a core-dev for help
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2423 Abandoning ticket
<jgrimm> robru, note, my usecase is just to build/autopkgtest across archhitectures, and then have something at the end that is easily sponsorable by a core-dev
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2431 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Dependency wait (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
<cpaelzer> jgrimm: not core-dev
<cpaelzer> jgrimm: I got that sorted out by the help of sil2100
<cpaelzer> jgrimm: I don't remember the exact details without consulting my chatlog, but he did
<jgrimm> cpaelzer, but in your case you are server subset
<cpaelzer> ah true
<cpaelzer> yet I could upload packages not in my subset to bileto ppas
<jgrimm> cpaelzer, interesting!
 * jgrimm holds on to hope then
<cpaelzer> I thought you need https://launchpad.net/~bileto-users for what you ask for
<cpaelzer> but, you are in there
<jgrimm> indeed
<cpaelzer> my example was multipath-tools - I could upload to bileto-ppa and only on publish realized it is not in server seed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
<cpaelzer> (now it is in case anyone checks)
<jgrimm> cpaelzer, ok good to know
<cpaelzer> jgrimm: I'd really ask sil2100 - he was a great help supporting me to get the benefits of bileto without being a core-dev for another while
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8)
<jgrimm> cpaelzer, thanks sir!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Failed to build
<sil2100> What's up?
<jgrimm> sil2100, hi there.. cpaelzer mentioned you help him in some way to be able to dput to bileto PPAs
<jgrimm> sil2100, as i'm getting permission denied when attempting to do so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient)
<sil2100> jgrimm: ah, yes, to be able to do so you need special team membership - I'll have to consult it before adding you though
<jgrimm> sil2100, greatly appreciated. thanks
<sil2100> jgrimm: in the meantime I can dput the package for you if you upload them somewhere for me to download
<robru> jgrimm: yeah dput to bileto ppa is not the primary use case, so there are some hoops to jump through
<jgrimm> sil2100, robru: no worries, thanks for the help!
<jgrimm> sil2100, there's no urgency to the request
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2350 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/multi-monitor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 zesty/aethercast: Failed to commit https://git.launchpad.net/~morphis/aethercast/+git/aethercast. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Too many merge targets: lp:history-service, lp:history-service/staging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2431 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<camako> trainguards, ticket #2369 passed QA and is ready to publish (in case I'm supposed to let you know :-) )
<robru> camako: you ned core dev, not train guards
<camako> robru, ah okay... I guess they'd be on #ubuntu-release?
<robru> camako: some are, yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<sil2100> camako: ok, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Publishing packages
<camako> sil2100, thanks \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2349 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/mir, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Proposed pocket (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Pending binary packages (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2431 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2431 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
<dobey> mterry: can you hit https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=i386&package=unity8&trigger=unity8%2F8.15%2B17.04.20170131.1-0ubuntu1 please? looks like it hit a hiccup on i386
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Proposed pocket (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2369 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/ubuntu-app-launch_0.9+17.04.20170124-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/frameDropperNoTexture
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/xen). Pending binary packages (zesty/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/xen). Successfully built (zesty/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<chrisccoulson> has anyone started testing oxide in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<rvr> jgdx: Hi
<jgdx> rvr, hoiy!
<rvr> jgdx: In which device did you test the file picker silo?
<jgdx> rvr, m10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
<rvr> jgdx: Really?
<rvr> jgdx: https://trello.com/c/ZVGx9IXH/3949-2397-2397-ubuntu-system-settings-ubuntu-settings-components-jgdx
<jgdx> rvr, do you have ssh into the device? Could you do $ apt-cache policy ubuntu-system-settings && apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components
<rvr> file:///custom/click/com.ubuntu.filemanager/0.4.559/qml/filemanager.qml:20:1:
<rvr>  *** 0.4+16.04.20170118.1-0ubuntu1 1100
<rvr>        1100 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu xenial/main arm64 Packages
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> The silo package was not installed
<jgdx> yeah not sure why, but that is odd
<jgdx> the versions are bumped… hm
<jgdx> rvr, so when you asked if I had tested the silo on m10, I can't really use the bileto tool, but I have to do the steps manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: is there a known issue with the OSK on the latest frieza_arm64 image?
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: and with app rotation? nothing will rotate, the entire UI is fixed to portrait
<greyback> oSoMoN: you see it bouncing when you type?
<oSoMoN> greyback, yes, and nothing gets input
<davmor2> oSoMoN: rotation is known that's old not sure about keyboard
<greyback> oSoMoN: yeah, I think I've that covered with bug 1660691
<ubot5> bug 1660691 in MirAL "OSK with unity8 - pressing OSK key causes focus to leave active application briefly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660691
<greyback> small miral fix on the way
<oSoMoN> greyback, cool, thanks
<greyback> The rotation issue I don't know about (but I confirm it exists)
<greyback> probably a unity8 bug
<jibel> oSoMoN, rotation is bug 1655324
<ubot5> bug 1655324 in Canonical System Image "Display does not rotate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655324
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks
<jgdx> rvr, I'm back
<rvr> jgdx: Hey
<rvr> jgdx: I can select certificates now, so my bad for not installing the silo packages correctly.
<rvr> jgdx: However, they are not automatically selected after importing them.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<jgdx> rvr, hm, okay—will fix
<rvr> jgdx: Cool, thanks
<greyback> trainguards: hey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 is stuck in proposed due to a flaky unity8 test on i386. We're working on the fix still, but can we push the silo through?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy)
<Mirv> greyback: rerunning from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<Mirv> now triggered
<greyback> Mirv: let's see, if may fail again on the same qml test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv ahayzen mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2360 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<greyback> Mirv: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 failed again, same reason, single flaky test on i386. It's something we've struggled to fix, as we can't reproduce it anywhere except on britney
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Preparing packages
<greyback> trainguards:  https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 still stuck in proposed, same reason, single flaky test on i386. It's something we've struggled to fix, as we can't reproduce it anywhere except on britney.
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> This will need a single hint to get that in, not sure if I have the permissions to do that
<sil2100> greyback: could you poke on #ubuntu-devel?
<greyback> sil2100: ok
<greyback> sil2100: I'm not sure who to poke tho
<sil2100> Just write it in overall, a question to someone with autopkgtest infra access
<dobey> sil2100: oh, hey. can you remove stuff from the ubuntu seed too, or should we bug release team for that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2404 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2425 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2431 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2432 Proposed pocket (zesty/qemu). Successfully built (zesty/xen)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2379 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2431 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/jobs-systemd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, zesty/empathy). Uploading build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2391 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2392 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 xenial/qtmir: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/qtmir_0.5.1+16.04.20170127-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Successfully built
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, wondering if you could remove the qtmir* debs from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 ?
<jgdx> when i try editing, it silently ignores me
<sil2100> jgdx: on it
<jgdx> sil2100, thank you
<sil2100> jgdx: done!
<sil2100> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 QA Signoff: Approved
<jgdx> camako, hey, has 0.26 landed? I wonder, cause I get linker errors in my silo: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304997519/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+16.04.20170203-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity8)
<jgdx> camako, disregard that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2436 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards:  Hi!  Would it be possible for you to kick of the britney tests for unity8 in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 ?
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: There was an old binary hanging around in the silo that caused the previous failure which has now been removed.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: ^^^
<ChrisTownsend> Please:)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Hey, do you happen to have permissions to kick off the autopackage tests for unity8 in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 ?
<kenvandine> yup
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Cool!
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: And thanks:)
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, although i don't see any failures...
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: brintey did not like the old unity8-fake-env binaries in the silo
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: So she failed it.
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: mterry removed those from the silo, so we need to make her happy:)
<kenvandine> so i guess i need to trigger all of them, ok
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Yeah, both xenial and zesty for all of unity8.
<kenvandine> oh... no i can't actually
<ChrisTownsend> :(
<kenvandine> i don't have links to rerun them
<kenvandine> because they passed
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Hmm, so maybe just rebuild unity8 and then try again?
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, yeah, i guess so
<kenvandine> no other ideas
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Ok, big(ish) Hammer Time!
<ChrisTownsend> dandrader: Ok, let's just rebuild unity8:)
<dandrader> ChrisTownsend, :D
<ChrisTownsend> Let's cross our fingers for no flaky test failures
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2433 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Currently building (xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2313 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Pending binary packages (xenial/snapd). Ready to build (zesty/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Pending binary packages (zesty/dialer-app). Successfully built (xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/tone-generator, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Uploading build (xenial/dialer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Too many merge targets: lp:telephony-service, lp:telephony-service/staging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Ready to build (zesty/snapd). Successfully built (xenial/snapd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telepathy-ofono: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telepathy-ofono/remove-audio-routing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 zesty/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-app-launch/ual_focus_app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/audio_route_manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub). Uploading build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/audio_route_manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/audio_route_manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/audio_route_manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Failed to build (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Pending binary packages (xenial/oxide-qt). Successfully built (zesty/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2420 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- camako, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2435 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2434 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2424 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/dpdk). Proposed pocket (zesty/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2429 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/ipxe, bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat, bionic/qemu, bionic/sanlock). Failed to build (bionic/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/ipxe, bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat, bionic/qemu, bionic/sanlock). Pending binary packages (bionic/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Currently building (bionic/libblockdev, bionic/volume-key, bionic/zulucrypt). Diff missing (bionic/bruteforce-luks, bionic/cryptmount, bionic/cryptsetup, bionic/libpam-mount, bionic/luksmeta). Failed to build (bionic/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/ipxe, bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat, bionic/libvirt). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/sanlock). Pending binary packages (bionic/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Diff missing (bionic/bruteforce-luks, bionic/cryptmount, bionic/cryptsetup, bionic/libblockdev, bionic/libpam-mount, bionic/luksmeta, bionic/volume-key, bionic/zulucrypt). Failed to build (bionic/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/ipxe, bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat, bionic/libvirt, bionic/qemu). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/sanlock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Failed to build (bionic/systemd). Successfully built (bionic/bruteforce-luks, bionic/cryptmount, bionic/cryptsetup, bionic/libblockdev, bionic/libpam-mount, bionic/luksmeta, bionic/volume-key, bionic/zulucrypt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Publish failed: Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3114 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/nss). Pending binary packages (bionic/chrony)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Failed to build (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3082 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Diff missing (bionic/ipxe-qemu-256k-compat). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ipxe, bionic/libvirt, bionic/qemu, bionic/sanlock)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Failed to build (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Pending binary packages (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Pending binary packages (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2966 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3116 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3116 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3116 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3116 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3116 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-01-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/nss). Uploading build (bionic/chrony)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/chrony). Pending binary packages (bionic/nss)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing (bionic/nss). Pending binary packages (bionic/chrony)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3117 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3117 Currently building (bionic/nova). Failed to build (bionic/heat-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3117 Diff missing (bionic/nova). Failed to build (bionic/heat-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3117 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3115 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3117 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3117 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3117 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 NEW queue (bionic/heat-dashboard). Needs building (bionic/murano-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Diff missing (bionic/murano-dashboard). NEW queue (bionic/heat-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 NEW queue (bionic/heat-dashboard). Pending binary packages (bionic/murano-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 NEW queue (bionic/heat-dashboard). Successfully built (bionic/murano-dashboard)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Publish failed: Diff missing (bionic/heat-dashboard). Packaging diff requires ACK (bionic/murano-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3119 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3120 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3120 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2837 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3122 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3122 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3122 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3108 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 Currently building (artful/nova). Failed to build (artful/horizon). Pending binary packages (artful/ceilometer, artful/cinder, artful/heat)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 Diff missing (artful/ceilometer, artful/cinder, artful/heat). Pending binary packages (artful/nova)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3123 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/ceph). Pending binary packages (focal/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/ceph). Ready to build (focal/openvswitch)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Pending binary packages (focal/slof). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Diff missing (focal/slof). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Diff missing (focal/slof). Pending binary packages (focal/libvirt). Successfully built (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Diff missing (focal/slof). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Diff missing (focal/slof). Pending binary packages (focal/libvirt). Successfully built (focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Diff missing (focal/slof). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3903 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3903 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3903 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3903 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3904 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3905 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3904 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3904 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3886 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3906 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3905 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3906 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3906 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3906 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3905 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3903 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3905 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3904 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3892 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3906 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bdmurray, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3896 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3903 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3905 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3907 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-01-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Failed to build (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/slof)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Currently building (focal/libvirt). Failed to build (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/slof)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Pending binary packages (focal/qemu). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/slof)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3908 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3902 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/slof). Successfully built (focal/libvirt, focal/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3883 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
